#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-05
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue200
<jono> kim0, welcome! :-)
<kim0> jono: Thanks man :)
<kim0> let's of people in here
<jono> kim0, just add this to your auto-join :)
<jono> kim0, if you could make sure you are in while working, that would be awesome :-)
<kim0> got it
<jono> everyone, kim0 is our fifth horseman :-)
<kim0> Hello horsemen :)
<jono> kim0, so this chan is full of community members
<ddecator> we have horsemen? o.o
<jono> of which dholbach, jcastro, and dpm are on our team :-)
<jono> ddecator, lol
<kim0> hehe
<jono> kim0, I am also going to send you a presentation now which explains burndown charts
<jono> kim0, don't expect to understand all of it, it will just give you an idea of what they are and how they work
<jono> I will explain more on tues
<kim0> okie sounds good
<jono> howdy jussi
<jono> kim0, ok I am off for a bit, back later, dholbach will get you started
<jono> thanks!
<kim0> Thank you ..
<jono> :)
<kim0> c ya
<jono> later
<kim0> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey kim0!
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> so you'll kick start me today
<dholbach> :-)
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ddecator
<dholbach> everybody: kim0 is Ahmed Kamal and will work with the Cloud Community
<dholbach> kim0: welcome to the fun! :)
<kim0> Thanks dholbach .. So excited to join folks
<dholbach> kim0: how's Cairo today?
<kim0> hehe .. nice weather
<dholbach> not too hot yet? :)
<kim0> nah .. it's cool these days
<kim0> ~ 28 or so
<dholbach> that's ok :)
<dholbach> kim0_: do you know anybody in the Egyptian LoCo team? https://launchpad.net/~egyptlocoteam
<dholbach> seems like the Egyptian team are planning something right now: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/196/detail/
<kim0_> recognize a few names there .. and at least one of em is a friend .. catching up on the plans
 * dholbach takes the dog to the vet - see you in a bit
<ddecator> dholbach: hope s/he is alright :(
<dholbach> ddecator: yeah, she had surgery 2-3 weeks ago, so it should be fine soon again
<dholbach> brb
 * dholbach hugs ddecator
 * ddecator hugs dholbach 
<jono> dholbach, still out?
<kim0_> Yeah
<jono> kim0_, ok let me see if someone in IS can get you set up
<kim0_> jono, they seem to already have a ticket for me
<jono> kim0_, ahhh great
<jono> so we are just waiting on them
<kim0_> dholbach pinged them .. and they mentioned they're waiting for London to come up
<jono> what is the ticket number?
<kim0_> guess they should be up now
<kim0_> getting it
<jono> thnaks
<jono> thanks
<kim0_> jono, #40017
<jono> thanks kim0_
<kim0_> most welcome
<dholbach> jono: back
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> if you could follow up with IS, that would be great
<dholbach> will do
<jono> they are gonna need wrangling
<jono> thanks, pal
<dholbach> no worries
<jono> I am wrapping some things here and I am heading to bed in 30mins or so
<jono> so will be up for a bit
<jono> dholbach, all ok with the dog?
<dholbach> jono: yeah, the wound finally healed, so we can take off the stupid satellite dish
<jono> fantastic :)
<kim0> satellite dish ?!
<dholbach> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3584/dogvsantennags1.jpg
<dholbach> dogs have to put it on, so they stay away from a wound that's healing
<kim0> aahh .. glad she's recovering just fine
<jono> kim0, ok you should have access to the canonical wiki now
<kim0> okie dokie .. thanks .. checking it out
<jono> kim0, so now you can perform the new staff tasks which was linked in the email
<kim0> Attacking :)
<jono> :)
<jono> kim0, what is your LP username?
<kim0> jono, kim0
<jono> aha!
<jono> kim0, did you get into the canonical wiki ok?
<kim0> jono, yep, just fine
<jono> cool :)
<czajkowski> Aloha folks! Tis Monday a new week!!!
<jono> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: ello.... eh what timezone are you in
<czajkowski> jono: not that I'm not happy to see you, I just had to make sure what time it was
<dholbach> czajkowski: he's in the land of sleep-deprivation
<popey> Morning Ubuntuites!
<czajkowski> dholbach: :)
<dholbach> morning czajkowski, popey
<dholbach> how are you guys doing?
<popey> Great!
<czajkowski> FANTASTIC!
<dholbach> jono: did I show you mhall's newest changes to loco.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> jono: the theme is based on what he did with the ubuntu-website team, so it'll be easier for us to stay up to date now
<dholbach> he just rocks
 * popey wonders what needs to be done to address bug 585940 which is a bit of a 'celebrity' bug report
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 41) (heat: 210)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
<popey> and is getting negative attention
<dholbach> did you talk to newz2000 about it?
<popey> not recently
<popey> he's aware of it
 * popey pokes him in -website
<dholbach> maybe he needs a renewed prod? :)
<jono> dholbach, ooh
<jono> dholbach, looks great!
<dholbach> yeah :)
<jono> czajkowski, in cali
<jono> just don't need to be up early tomorrow
<czajkowski> jono: tomorow is today :) go sleep you loon
<jono> hehe
<czajkowski> kim0: Aloha there Welcome
<jono> I am heading to bed in two ticks
<kim0> czajkowski, Hi there :)
<kim0> jono, nightie
<dholbach> sleep tight and have a nice day off
<popey> (slacker)
<popey> ;)
<kim0> hehe
<jono> heh
<jono> Severed Fifth for much of tomorrow
<jono> finishing the album
<jono> night, all!
<czajkowski> nn jono
<jono> kim0, have a great first day :-)
<kim0> jono, You cana be sure I am .. Thank you :D
<kim0> can*
<jono> :)
<dholbach> james_w: I'm so excited - dylan's first cut of work landed today :-D
 * dholbach → lunch
<jussi> does anyone here know who runs ubuntu-eu.org?
<czajkowski> jussi: ask huats
<czajkowski> but I think there's been some falling out
<jussi> :/
<czajkowski> hmm no developer week logo
<czajkowski> feck all the others have one
<czajkowski> jussi: he's online
<jussi> its rather frustrating. they have no contact details on their website, no way of communicating with them.
<czajkowski> jussi: hmm there is a way I just have the details to hand on this machine
<jussi> czajkowski: Im talking to huats now.
<czajkowski> sortedso
<popey> there is #ubuntu-eu
<jussi> yeah, I found that thanks popey
<dholbach> james_w: I split out the recipe docs into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/Recipes and linked it from the knowledge base - does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/GettingStarted?action=diff&rev2=21&rev1=20 look good to you?
<dholbach> james_w: as the default case?
<james_w> dholbach: is his work deployed?
<czajkowski> kim0: how are you getting on Day 1
<dholbach> james_w: no, not deployed it - the ticket is still open and I guess we should schedule a meeting with interested folks to iron out a few more (small) issues
<nigelb> hola folks!
<czajkowski> nigelb: howdy
<nigelb> czajkowski: heya
<nigelb> there was strike in whole of india for increased fuel prices - what a day!
<czajkowski> nigelb: we have kim0 in here today say hi
<czajkowski> nigelb: lordie
<nigelb> czajkowski: was stuck without food in the morning :/
<nigelb> thankfully, went to a friend's place and spent the day with them
<nigelb> I have 48 hours of backlog to catch up with! Good lord!
<czajkowski> nigelb: not  agood start
<nigelb> definitely not! But, having a lazy monday is a very good thing
<nigelb> czajkowski: ah, we finally have a cloud community representative :)
<czajkowski> we do
<nigelb> I missed so much! I'm so pissed at my laptop not working right now :/
<czajkowski> squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I have rugby tickets for world cup :D
<nigelb> rugby has world cup?
 * nigelb runs from czajkowski 
<czajkowski> next summer
<nigelb> wow, thats early :)
<nigelb> btw, folks, I have a new alter ego blog nigelblogs.wordpress.com - I'll probably start blogging from tomorrow, its my web developer alter ego :)
<czajkowski> well september would be when I'd be going over
<nigelb> where is it?
<czajkowski> NEW ZEALAND
<czajkowski> I'm invading
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> czajkowski: leave poor ben alone ;)
<czajkowski> he wont come near me with a camera this time
<nigelb> LOL
<nigelb> czajkowski: orla looks beautiful!
<nigelb> the picture with the 2 kids is soooooo cute :)
<czajkowski> aye that's Oisin (ush een)
<czajkowski> her 4 yr old brother
<nigelb> :)
<AlanBell> oh, that reminds me I was going to send a challenge out to the -nz team
<czajkowski> AlanBell: would it be an idea to mail the team contacts?
<czajkowski> and get them to forward the mail?
<popey> yeah, that works
<popey> (psst, it doesnt)
<czajkowski> popey: :(
<czajkowski> it should work if contacts were actually doing what they're meant to do
 * czajkowski refrains from ranting 
<AlanBell> interesting point (from both of you)
<AlanBell> don't really see why I can't just email their lists, the PoC isn't really a gatekeeper of information
<AlanBell> and as I am not on either list it gets moderated anyway
 * nigelb would suggest joiing with web-only status
<AlanBell> yeah, I could join with nomail setting
<nigelb> that way you can send as many mails as you want and nothing much in
<nigelb> I'm sub'd to a bunch of LoCo's to see how they do their stuff
<czajkowski> AlanBell: well joinging  alist kinda fecks up peoples stats tbh
<nigelb> which explains the 400 mails in my inbox
<czajkowski> as it#'s not a realistic count of who's on teams
<nigelb> we can't worry about numbers
<czajkowski> nigelb: can do if you're reviewing teams for their re approval though
<czajkowski> :D
<AlanBell> so convince me it would be rude to send it to the list rather than via the contact
<nigelb> I mean, thats not a reasonable excuse.  In that case, I'm screwing up a bunch of stats
 * nigelb thinks it may not be rude
<czajkowski> nigelb: some people like stats, AlanBell does
<AlanBell> :-)
<nigelb> czajkowski: Ah, that explains the stats excuse
<czajkowski> nigelb: so if a loco team says 120 eople on their mailing list
<czajkowski> now I have to wonder is 120 accurate or
<czajkowski> are people just suscribing to send 1 mail once and never again
<czajkowski> just a thought mind
<czajkowski> ;)
<nigelb> I think the mail traffic is a better stat
 * AlanBell is not sure what to do now
<AlanBell> for those who haven't seen it http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/earthsandwich
<popey> czajkowski: you can ask for numbers of people who actually get mail
<popey> czajkowski: and I dont rely on that number anyway, all mailing lists have 10% people who do stuff, 20% who also contribute and 70% who just lurk (In my experience)
<popey> so the numbers are largely meaningless
 * nigelb supports popey 's view
<czajkowski> popey: well that is also true
<popey> if you run "mls" against any mailing list mailbox you'll see these stats borne out
<popey> Note: numbers above were plucked out of my hair :)
<czajkowski> I was just thinking that now more people would suscribe to send one mail and possibly may or may not follow up.
<czajkowski> popey: thick hair do!
<popey> i dont think it's that widespread to be a problem
<popey> czajkowski: I'm worth it.
<czajkowski> popey: I dont either, these were todays thoughts
<czajkowski> popey: I'm going to new zeland I'm in flying form :D #
<popey> ooo
<czajkowski> popey: september 2011, but still squeeeee
<AlanBell> so why should I send it to the contacts?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: so in theory they can explain it to the team and get them inovlved. maybe add it to their irc meeting agenda and discuss look for help
<czajkowski> just a thought mind
<AlanBell> hmm, they still can do all that
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> they could also say no
<czajkowski> dont see why though
<czajkowski> do let us know what way you go and how it's worked out
<AlanBell> mailing to the lists.
<AlanBell> anyone I should cc?
<AlanBell> I think I will cc the uk team
<czajkowski> thats gonna get to be a long winded thread
<AlanBell> good
<nigelb> AlanBell: whatever you do, I hope the idea doesn't get sidetracked
 * czajkowski hugs AlanBell 
<czajkowski> wow you do love stats and graphs!!!
<nigelb> czajkowski: I think if he hadn't discovered computers, AlanBell would be teaching statics or maths in some university ;)
<nigelb> *statistics
<czajkowski> nigelb: :)
<AlanBell> hmm, the mail to -es is held for moderation as expected
 * nigelb thinks of Professor Bell teaching about the Bell curve :D
<AlanBell> the one to -nz got rejected automatically :-(
<czajkowski> AlanBell: why ?
<czajkowski> was there a reason in the email
<AlanBell> because I am not a member of the list
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> bit severe
<popey> nah, pretty normal
<nigelb> gives less work for mailman moderator
<popey> I'd probably have opened with "hello"
<popey> your mail looks like spam
<AlanBell> I registered on the -nz list and sent it
<popey> Quick! Unregister before czajkowski catches you!
<nigelb> lol
 * czajkowski poke popey 
<czajkowski> cheeky
<popey> :D
<popey> you love me really
<popey> czajkowski: we're recording the podcast tonight, if anyone has any news / events / updates we'd love to have them
<dholbach> there's a lot of good stuff in UWN
<popey> true
<czajkowski> popey: 200th edition of UWN
 * nigelb hugs dholbach :)
<AlanBell> 200th edition therof
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
<popey> we are mentioning that
<nigelb> UWN FTW!
<dholbach> UDW!
<nigelb> popey: UUD and UDW too?
<popey> ooo
 * popey adds UDW
<popey> great! thanks!
<popey> keep them coming!
<nigelb> popey: seif interview was quite entertaining ;)
<czajkowski> popey: http://www.nationalclcsconference.org/
<czajkowski> open source stream now becoming more main stream at conferences
<popey> added czajkowski
<czajkowski> popey: we'll keep you
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<dholbach> and have a great rest of your day :)
<nhandler> You too dholbach
<dholbach> thanks nhandler
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<dholbach> bye czajkowski :)
<jono> hi all
<qense> hello jono
<jono> hey qense
<czajkowski> popey: could be a great way to meet locos when there though nice idea
<vish> jono: hey  , got a min for a lernid related bug?
<vish> any reason lernid is in this category :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/546968 , ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 546968 in lernid (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Inappropriately appears in Ubuntu Software Center "Developer Tools" > "Python" (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed]
<jono> vish, I am not maintaining Lernid anymore mbudde does
<vish> jono: cool ,thanks . is there a channel for Lernid ?
<vish> oh seems there is a #lernid  , but no one there ;)
<jono> np
<jono> vish, #lernid I think
 * nhandler notes that #lernid should probably be ##lernid
<AlanBell> why?
<AlanBell> if it was #learning it should probably be ##learning
<nhandler> AlanBell: To comply with freenode's channel naming policy ( http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming ). Basically, without an approved group registration form, it should have 2 #s
<AlanBell> oh, didn't know about any forms. I figured lernid has a reasonable claim on the name lernid
<nhandler> AlanBell: Yeah, they definitely have a reasonable claim, and jono or mbudde could fill out the form (although it might take a while to get processed until the GMS is up and running)
<czajkowski> nhandler: aye but you can poke a staffer if needed
<jussi> hrm, have we any french speakers familiar with contracts who want some paid work?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-06
<akgraner> jcastro, (or anyone) do you know if zeitgeist is an Ubuntu maintained project or an upstream project?
<jcastro> it's upstream
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: But iirc, we had RainCT (an Ubuntu dev) doing some work last summer via GSoC on it
<akgraner> yep - I was just researching a post to figure out where it would need to go in the newsletter if there is room on Sunday
<nigelb> good morning folks!
<duanedesign> morning nigelb
<nigelb> hola duanedesign :)
<nigelb> hows you doing?
<duanedesign> nigelb: good. Watching my neighbor shoot off what remains of his fireworks
<duanedesign> i figure someone needs to dial 911 when he blows of his dialing finger, lol
<duanedesign> nigelb: no, but seriously, i am finishing up some work on my project 'CLIcompanion'.
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I'm reading up on django :)
<nigelb> mhall is going to give a class at dev week and I wanna be prepared
<duanedesign> http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki/clicompanion
<nigelb> duanedesign: I forgot to ask you! I U1 team's oneconf application is based on something that you wrote right?
<duanedesign> nigelb: That is a neat project huh. We have shared notes. didrocks has been super nice. His algorithm  that he came up with was much better than mine
<duanedesign> nigelb: stipple still has package sync capability. Once OneConf is in Ubuntu we will probably take that plugin out
<duanedesign> nigelb: but 'advanced' options like syncing config files they are going to leave to apps like stipple.
<nigelb> duanedesign: ah, ok :
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> some other people have developed some plug ins. The list of syncing possobilities is growing.
<duanedesign> I hope to package the latest effort this week
<nigelb> awesome :)
<doctormo> hey nigelb
<nigelb> heya doctormo :)
<nigelb> doctormo: fireworks keeping you awake?
<doctormo> nigelb: If i look at myself in the webcam i can see my brain is actually asleep, I look like someone who's popped a lot of sleeping pills and drank a bunch of coffee.
<nigelb> doctormo: haha
<ara> morning all!
<ddecator> morning ara :D
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya ddecator
<ara> morning ddecator, dholbach
<dholbach> hola ara!
<dholbach> how are you guys doing? :)
<ddecator> doing good, and yourself? :)
<dholbach> waiting for my coffee to be ready :)
<dholbach> but went for a run this morning again, which was very good
<dholbach> ara: ĥow's your car?
<ddecator> oh, coffee sounds good, but it's 3am..
<ara> dholbach, the guy came (he didn't speak any English), he managed to turn it on, but it was useless, the battery is dead
<ara> kaputt
<dholbach> kaputt :/
<ara> so he took it off, and we are going to buy a new one during the morning
<dholbach> gotcha, and you'll replace it and everything?
<ara> dholbach, yes, it does not seem difficult to do
 * nigelb waves to ara and dholbach :)
<ara> hey nigelb
<dholbach> yeah - I was just wondering if the insurance/replacement guy was going to do it
<dholbach> I'm sure you'll manage just fine :)
<nigelb> kim0: heya! Nice to see you too :)
<dholbach> heya nigelb
<kim0> nigelb, Thanks man .. nice to see you too :)
<nigelb> w00t to new people!
<ddecator> kim0: how is the job treatin' yah?
<kim0> ddecator, hehe day 2 commencing
<kim0> looking good so far :)
<ddecator> kim0: good luck, i'm sure things will go great :)
<kim0> The team is awesome .. :D
<kim0> ddecator, Thanks man
<nigelb> kim0: its an action packed team ;)
<kim0> hehe Yep
<czajkowski> Aloha
<qense> good morning
<dholbach> oi randa_!
<randa_> oi dholbach
<dholbach> randa_: do you want me to send that mail on to ubuntu-soc@?
<dholbach> randa_: thanks for passing on that mail
<dholbach> mailed everybody
<nigelb> qense: you have national holiday today? ;)
<dholbach> ara: where are you going to watch the game tomorrow? :-P
<ara> dholbach, we don't know yet, what are your plans?
<nigelb> you should all sit together and watch with a neutral person to stop you from killing each other
<dholbach> I didn't make plans yet either - not sure if it'll be warm enough for the Biergarten tomorrow evening - if it is, I'd go to Burg am See - it's a big and nice Biergarten a the canal
<qense> nigelb: No, not really. It's more that the summer holiday is starting next week and therefore there is no school this week apart from a sports day and the year closure.
<nigelb> qense: aha, so big screen in school again?
<qense> big screen?
<nigelb> wasn't it you that had a big screen or tv in school and everyone watching it?
 * nigelb thinks it was you since all I remember was lots of orange color
<qense> nigelb: That was during the first Dutch game of the World Cup, yes. :)
<qense> but not now
<nigelb> aw
<qense> Now everyone will watch at home.
<nigelb> not as much fun
<czajkowski> qense: you're still at school
<czajkowski> ?
<qense> czajkowski: As in: You're still attending school? or in "You're at school today?"
<qense> ?
<qense> I am attending secondary school, yes. But I am at home now.
<qense> one more year before uni
<nigelb> He is very young though not apparent if you don't know about it ;)
<qense> I'm 17 already! :P
<qense> I'm a big boy now!
<czajkowski> qense: today? it's summer
<qense> yeah, but officially the summer holidays haven't started yet here.
<qense> Although that doesn't mean we do anything.
<czajkowski> next month is autumn
<qense> What weird country do you live in? :P
<nigelb> LOL
<nigelb> qense: better run :p
<czajkowski> may june july = summer
<qense> May is still spring!
<qense> We'll be heading to England during the holidays in August. I hope it won't be too much Autumn there already. :D
<qense> yay! After a month of feeling and talking the negotiations between the four parties that could form a coalition have started today! The British were already concerned when it took three days and two parties to get a government. Hah!
<nigelb> I'm not a great fan of coalitions though we have them here in plenty
<qense> The elections saw 21 parties participating in the fight over 150 seats.
<qense> Not everyone got in, though.
<qense> Just about 11 I think.
<qense> or 10
<nigelb> They tend to be very vulnerable to pressure from parties in the coalition.
<dholbach> in Germany there's a limit of 5% your party needs to get
<qense> We don't have such a thing, although people are increasingly calling for that limit.
<nigelb> or else, you lose all your seats?
<qense> The conservative-neoliberal-populist party won of the labour party with one seat difference. If the limit would have been in place some small part probably wouldn't have made it and the labour party would have won.
<dholbach> anyway, I'm off to the dentist
<dholbach> if I'm not back soon, pray for me
<qense> have fun!
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> Any visit to the dentist requires prayers.  They are the people who are legally sadists :/
<czajkowski> dholbach: *hugs*
<popey> nigelb: http://twitpic.com/20pxo0 :)
<popey> ^ me in the dentist chair :)
<qense> The sunglasses!
 * czajkowski fears the dentist
<popey> I used to, now I don't
<czajkowski> have bitten two dentists fingers in the past.. by accident
<qense> I don't know why people are so afraid of the dentists. Is it the pain?
<popey> yow
<qense> What pain?
<qense> That sure must have hurt the dentists!
<czajkowski> the noise of the macines
<popey> in the past in the UK at least many dentists were quite butchers
<czajkowski> the whiiizzzz whizzzzzzz
<popey> which is one reason why many people in the UK have a fear of going
<popey> and there is pain if you're having root canal work,and they dont give you sufficient drugs
<popey> <- had this
<qense> That explains.
<czajkowski> i found a cool place which deals with kids and nervous patients, and they put a pair of ear phones on yo and eye trecks so you watch a movie and cannot hear the noise
<popey> (which might explain why people outside the UK [including the USA] perceive UK people as having bad teeth)
<czajkowski> no idea why they always ask you questions when your mouth is open and you cant talk
<popey> hah
<popey> my dentist told me that one patient was answering her questions via text
<popey> from in the chair in front of her
<nigelb> I go a dentist who's a family friend.  We talk more than he works on my teeth ;)
<popey> :)
<nigelb> popey: you look way too cool, you were on morphine? ;)
<popey> nope
 * nigelb thinks something higher :D
<nigelb> vish: what category do you think it should come?
<nigelb> err, lernid
<vish> nigelb: education seems appropriate , maybe internet too .. cjohnston thoughts?
<nigelb> this is in software center or otherwise?
<nigelb> ugh, lots of mistakes today
<nigelb> software center or after installation?
<vish> nigelb: in SC
<vish> nigelb: you involved with SC too?
<vish> i mean lernid!
<nigelb> vish: nope, if its easy, I thought I'll just tell you how to fix ;)
<vish>  heh
<vish> nigelb: why not you fix it? :D
<nigelb> vish: laptop borked, no gpg key :(
<vish> nigelb: new gpg key ? ;)
<nigelb> nah, I alreday have 4 out there out of which I use 1 :/
<dholbach> popey: WORD (re: the butcher comment)
<popey> :)
<doctormo> Morning popey
<dholbach> popey: I didn't go for years and the new dentist asked me "did you have any traumatic experiences?", I said "no" - it took me like 2 weeks to realise what a butcher the old dentist had been - I must have repressed those memories :-))
<popey> heh
<dholbach> but this one I'm quite happy with, so it's all good
<jussi01> sigh
<greg-g> czajkowski: long delayed pong (I was out of town on vacation)
<greg-g> thanks for the bday wish, nhandler!
<czajkowski> greg-g: any idea when being able to search by CC in google over this side of the water?
<paultag> czajkowski: never >:D
<paultag> czajkowski: hey there
<greg-g> czajkowski: google doesn't give you the option under advanced search?
<greg-g> czajkowski: you can always go to search.creativecommons.org and use that
<paultag> greg-g: do you work at google?
<greg-g> paultag: no
<paultag> well shucks. Why is czajkowski asking you?
<greg-g> I'm a fellow at Creative Commons, though :)
<paultag> Ahha!
<paultag> that would make sense :)
<greg-g> :)
 * greg-g goes to get ready for the day
<doctormo> Hey paultag
<doctormo> On my way to FOSSED later today
<paultag> doctormo: heyya!
<paultag> doctormo: I thought it was 7th - 9
<paultag> nvmd
<paultag> google says I'm wrong
<paultag> doctormo: that should be a blast
<doctormo> paultag: Yea my ride leaves today, afternoon
<paultag> doctormo: killer. Maine, yeah?
<doctormo> paultag: So about xsdvalidate, I need somebody to have a quick peer review of it, but no one will. would you?
<doctormo> Maine yes,
<paultag> Oh yes, duh
<paultag> doctormo: let me pull again and go through the code. It's been on my queue
<paultag> doctormo: sec.
<czajkowski> paultag: greg-g is Mr. CC :)
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> greg-g: tried searching under CC in google and it just wont work, eventually flicked to flicker and that solved the issie
<czajkowski> paultag: I've a bad mental image of you thanks to popey
<paultag> czajkowski: oh what the hell, why>
<popey> :)
<doctormo> greg-g: If you can convince deviantArt to allow searching by Creative Commons license, that'd be great....
<doctormo> Though you may have to be a god for that.
<doctormo> We've been posting to artists who put their works under CC-BY-NC-ND and then put in their comments "Your not allowed to redistribute this work" heh.
<doctormo> Trying to educate a few of them at least.
<paultag> doctormo: you might want to strip lib/ you have a few pyc files in the bzr tree
<doctormo> shouldn't be any pyc files
<paultag> doctormo: xsdvalidate/lib/xsdvalidate
<paultag> doctormo: find . -type f | grep pyc
<paultag> Oh wait, unless those are mine
<doctormo> paultag: Was this after installation?
<paultag> no doctormo
<paultag> czajkowski: what did popey say, out with it
<paultag> doctormo: I'm wrong, it's because I ran the tests
<paultag> doctormo: you're fine. Back to work.
<doctormo> Thanks paultag
<paultag> doctormo: I like the BASE_CLASSES voodoo you are doing. Are you applying those regexps to every item and "tagging" it with valid types or what?
<paultag> Oh no wait
<czajkowski> paultag: go read your email
<paultag> Oh lawwwwwdy
<paultag> hey doctormo, for your error messages
<paultag> doctormo: can you have more then one error? ( e.g. Invalid Node Type / Critical Problem ) or something like that?
<paultag> doctormo: because if you do, you should consider a bitmask. You are already using hex values for the "code", should be an easy change
<doctormo> paultag: Certainly each enough to do.
<doctormo> But masking is only useful if multiple errors are being collated, at the moment it just returns.
<paultag> doctormo: Right, but is that a function of your code, or the SAX parser?
<paultag> doctormo: test 05 -- IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '../data/file3.xml'
<doctormo> paultag: Fixed in rev 8, please pull
<doctormo> doctormo: A part of the code to deal with validation.
<paultag> doctormo: test 5 passes
<paultag> all your tests pass doctormo
<doctormo> Great
<paultag> doctormo: nothing jumps out as errorfull, the code looks in order, although I did not go through it line by line, it has no hacks. Well formated, lots of comments, and your tests pass
<doctormo> A few more tests and I'll call it good.
<paultag> doctormo: good stuff. Don't forget really crappy non-standard data, and check that errors are thrown. Need to make sure it fails as well as works
<doctormo> paultag: Does the array in array AND/OR flipping logic make sense?
<paultag> doctormo: going to have to give me a line number. I did not see voodoo, but let me take a look
<doctormo> I'm not sure I know how to handle those kinds of tests yet.
<paultag> doctormo: you can have a try: except: and set a value in except
<paultag> doctormo: if it's non NoneType you are OK, else it's an error no error was thrown
<doctormo> 04-test-complex.py has a passing data structure, look at it, you'll see it has two articles, one with a title and the other with a name and an author.
<paultag> doctormo: OK. Sec.
<doctormo> TITLE OR (NAME AND AUTHOR) is the logic and it's done via the use of arrays.
<paultag> doctormo: I see the bit of your JSON, but where's the logic?
<doctormo> paultag: It's so voodoo you can't see it :-D http://paste.ubuntu.com/459800/
<paultag> I see that doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: that is correct syntax
<paultag> doctormo: but what am I looking for?
<jcastro> vish: have people really been saying that we hide papercut fixes from upstream? The reception of papercut contributions has been pretty positive from what I've seen from upstreams
<vish> jcastro: well , its been often a comment on david's post
<jcastro> ok
<vish> so just mentioned it ..
<jcastro> if you ever see that again poke me
<jcastro> I can help demyth that too
<vish> neat! sure..
<jcastro> JFo: welcome back!
<JFo> thanks jcastro :)
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<dholbach> hey JFo
<dholbach> hey vish :)
<JFo> heya dholbach :)
<vish> dholbach: hey :)
<dholbach> jcastro: got my mail? seems like lp release is thursday
<jcastro> ? no, all I got was your own about dev week
<dholbach> jcastro: you're avoiding me!
<jcastro> dholbach: I got the one Daily Builds - before (beta) release
<jcastro> but it doesn't mention thursday
<dholbach> oh, no you replied to it
<jcastro> I responded! (and the only one to respond!)
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> is that the mail you mean?
<dholbach> yeah, sorry
<dholbach> mrevell said Thursday
<jcastro> well, I think it's fine
<jcastro> those debs I submitted on thursday still weren't built
<dholbach> jml should probably know
<jcastro> ah, Failed to Build, 18 minutes ago
<dholbach> ha, mine 37 seconds ago
<paultag> cle
<dholbach> james_w: you there?
<dholbach> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<dholbach> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<dholbach> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<dholbach> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<dholbach> bzr: ERROR: deb-version not fully expanded: {revno:packaging}+6785
<dholbach> RUN: /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/scan-for-processes ['/usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/scan-for-processes', 'bb82bbcdd55bf0918bd41a39fb25222ff03c119b']
<dholbach> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51461781/buildlog.txt.gz
<paultag> Oh shucks. Sorry guys :)
<jcastro> well, I used "merge" in my recipe
<jcastro> which I think was wrong
<dholbach> james_w: ^ is this my problem?
<qense> czajkowski: Do you have material for explaining a LoCo why it needs to be open? There are still people convinced that opening up the team might not be a smart idea. They see the team a bit as a management, which can benefit from being closed. It is not that there is a majority opposed to opening up, it is just that there is a large group of people that don't understand why we should be open.
<jcastro> and it doesn't appear to accept "nest"
<dholbach> jcastro: I used it, I think
<qense> czajkowski: or rather: why being open is such an important thing
<qense> czajkowski: Do you have material for explaining that?
<paultag> qense: RE your loco?
<dholbach> jcastro: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+recipe/dholbach-trunk
<qense> paultag: yes
<paultag> qense: Did you show off the best practices document?
<qense> paultag: I took a look at it a while ago. But the problem is more that not everyone seems to understand what being an open source project is. They don't feel at ease with being open. It's like they feel they're running a kind of fanforum, with closed management.
<james_w> dholbach: "geditpackaging" in your recipe should be "packaging" to match the "packaging" in your version number template.
<dholbach> aha!
<paultag> qense: you should point how how the Ubuntu team propper runs
<james_w> dholbach: please file a bug against bzr-builder about making the error message more useful with any suggestions you have along those lines.
<dholbach> james_w: I thought it was just any name
<qense> paultag: We could show that, but the problem is that not everyone seems to understand the why, the ideology, the philosophy behind it.
<paultag> qense: and if we were closed off how hard it would be to run the project
<dholbach> james_w: I'll try to improve the docs about that one
<paultag> qense: Well, shucks. Why do they use F/OSS ?
<qense> paultag: Because they like Ubuntu.
<paultag> qense: Right, and why do they like it? Because it's stable? Clean? Well designed?
<qense> paultag: because they think it is a good piece of software
<qense> and because it is free
<paultag> qense: That's all because the community allows for new ideas and review of old ones. How you you improve a design if you can't get to what's already there
<paultag> qense: simalarly, how can you work with the team, if you can not get to the core of the team
<dholbach> thanks james_w
<qense> That is what I have been trying to communicate, but I have been unable to get through to them.
<paultag> qense: :/
<qense> It's not that they don't want to, it is just that they don't grasp the philosophy behind open source.
<qense> not all, that is
<qense> some do
<czajkowski> qense: there isn't really.
<qense> It are mostly the moderators that don't.
<czajkowski> qense: maybe that is something the LC can look into
<paultag> for sure czajkowski
<czajkowski> but the very idea of a closed locked loco is not at all what I'd like to see
<paultag> qense: would you mind us poking in? This is sounding nasty
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm with you
<qense> paultag: What would you consider poking in?
<qense> What would you be doing?
<qense> I personally would be very happy with some help, but I don't run the LoCo and I'm not sure what others would feel.
<paultag> qense: Sending a thoughtful message to the team ensuring that they know the expectations we have as a community
<paultag> qense: it's not about that
<qense> ok
<qense> good
<dholbach> james_w: bug 602266 - thanks again
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602266 in bzr-builder "Please make error message more useful (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602266
<dholbach> I guess that's not worth adding to "known limitations" :)
<qense> paultag: Such a message would be very helpful, but to who would you be sending it?
<paultag> qense: the mailing list, team, I think
<qense> paultag: Mind that a lot of people don't read the mailing list.
<qense> I could place it on the forum once you've sent it tot he mailing list, though.
<czajkowski> qense: perhaps it should come from the LC/CC
<paultag> qense: then we do what we need to do to start some chatter over it.
<czajkowski> qense: we will kick of discussion on it
<doctormo> I don't think I'll be leaving my AC'ed bedroom
<qense> sounds good
<paultag> OK, BBL
<paultag> time to get the teeth worked on
<paultag> later, gaters
<qense> paultag, czajkowski: thanks for your help!
<qense> Is everyone going to the dentist today, or what?
 * dholbach ^5s paultag
 * popey gets the drills out
<popey> http://bit.ly/9BVsR5 should do it
<doctormo> popey: Did you have a good morning then?
<popey> yes and no
<popey> I managed to break the mail for many LUGs in the UK today
<nhandler> Good morning
<czajkowski> popey: well done
<dholbach> popey: terrorist!
 * popey blames debian :)
<czajkowski> today is the day that Marty McFly arrives from 1985 after hitting 88mph in a pimped out Delorean, keep your eyes open!
<czajkowski> debian mailing lists are odd!
<popey> http://www.totalfilm.com/news/back-to-the-future-hoax-we-confess
<jono> hey all
<jcastro> buenas mornings
<dholbach> hola jono
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> jcastro, god 4th july?
<jono> good, rather
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> sweet
<jcastro> ask me why I am so happy!
<jono> kim0, call in 14?
<kim0> Yes
<jono> :)
<jcastro> oh man I totally forgot, welcome kim0!!!
<kim0> jcastro, lol .. Hi man
<kim0> jcastro, very nice meeting you
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> jono: ask me why I am so happy!
<dholbach> jcastro, jono: http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/2010/07/chwyty-gitarowe-flaw-polish.html :)
<kim0> Alien playing guitar
<kim0> jcastro, can I ask why u're so happy
<jcastro> omg, thanks for asking!
<kim0> hehe
<jcastro> yeah so I got tickets to Megadeth/Slayer/Testament, and I am so happy because they cancelled in the spring
<jono> jcastro, happy?
<jcastro> and are coming back in the fall to make up for it
<jono> fuck
<jono> I mean, wow
<jcastro> and I got some seriously awesome seats
<jono> forgot I was in a public channel for a sec
<kim0> jcastro, congrats :)
<jono> jcastro, that will be awesome, dude
<jcastro> kim0: this is all we talk about every day
<jcastro> (just kidding)
<kim0> hehe :D
<jono> jcastro, man, we had a a rehearsal a week ago and it turned out that Testament were in the the same building playing
<jono> not kidding
<jcastro> wut.
<jcastro> did you go say hi?
<jono> jcastro, btw, did you see http://www.severedfifth.com/2010/07/05/next-severed-fifth-tv-vidcast-7th-july-2010/ ?
<jono> jcastro, had not idea where they were
<jono> but Jim our new guitarist knows the Testament guys
<jono> so I may get to meet Chuck
<jono> and stand there flapping like a deranged idiot
<jcastro> oh dang, i'l check out the cast
<jono> oops
<jono> wrong link
<jono> sorry jorge
<jono> I meant http://www.severedfifth.com/2010/07/03/photos-from-a-severed-fifth-rehearsal-session/
<jcastro> wow, looks like a proper band now!
 * jcastro digs the ink on the drummer
<jono> yeah, he has cool tats
<jono> kim0, are you good to go on mumble?
<kim0> yep
<kim0> I'm on it
<jono> awesome
<jono> just gonna grab my headset
<jcastro> jono: I need you for 2 ticks after you're done on mumble pls.
<jono> jcastro, np
<IdleOne> jono: may I pm you a question or two about severed fifth?
<jono> IdleOne, sure :)
<jono> IdleOne, we also have #severedfifth
<dholbach> james_w: do you think the "types of builds" docs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds still make sense?
<IdleOne> jono: cool
<james_w> dholbach: I don't think it hurts, but it's probably not the most important information to have there
<dholbach> james_w: I'm wondering how we could improve it
<jcastro> dholbach: did you get a successful build?
<dholbach> jcastro: "bzr: ERROR: No previous changelog to take the package name from, and --package not specified."
<dholbach> could be that nesting does not work
<jcastro> my nesting seemed to work
<dholbach> which error message did you get? do you have a link?
<jcastro> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51462576/buildlog.txt.gz
<jcastro> my lucid one failed because of a missing dep
<jcastro> but that can be expected
<dholbach> jcastro: how did you find out that nesting doe snot work?
<jcastro> my nesting seems to work
<jcastro> it works locally
<dholbach> ah ok
<kim0> In mumble, there are some random characters besides my name .. where do I change this :)
<jono> kim0, yeah, I saw that, not sure what they are
<jono> jcastro, just talking with rick briefly and then we can mumble
<jcastro> jono: no worries, ping me whenevs
<nigelb> what are you guys using to talk? skype?
<jcastro> this thing called mumble
<nigelb> jcastro: in repos?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's like a teamspeak-like thing
<nigelb> good enough?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's quite good
 * nigelb checks out
<kim0> My first call with mumble ... /me likes
<kim0> Finally we don't need skype
 * nigelb has  been lookig for alternatives to skype
<paultag> dholbach: did you have yer teeth worked on as well?
<nigelb> jcastro: so y'all connect to a canonical server?
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> ah, good plan :)
<nigelb> I wish there some server for ubuntu members ;)
<jcastro> indeed.
<vish> nigelb: it seems there is a mumble-server ..?
<jcastro> though I suspect once muji or whatever they call it in telepathy these days that that will just work
<nigelb> oh, that should be great
<nigelb> I heard there is going to be a skype empathy plugin too
<Technoviking> nigelb: The CC was talking about making a mumble server for Ubuntu Members, but I think it was undecided.
<nigelb> Technoviking: Its a lot of infrastructure, unless we find a certain use for it I'm not sure how it helps :(
<vish> Technoviking: ooh! lets start that discussion again :)
<jcastro> Technoviking: are you still on the forums council?
<nigelb> Technoviking: not that I don't want it but I'm looking at it from a practical point of view
 * nigelb finally understood the meaing of the phrase "mumble mumble" which jono and team tended to use ;)
<nigelb> brb, need to restart
<qense> nigelb: There are some public servers available for Mumble.
<dholbach> paultag: yep
<paultag> dholbach: sheesh, what for? Routine cleaning?
<dholbach> a little bit more than that :)
<paultag> Oh noes!
<paultag> dholbach: what did you do to your chompers?
<dholbach> paultag: it's all good - I survived :)
<paultag> dholbach: :P
 * JFo needs to get his choppers looked at
<vish> nigelb: got your laptop back?
<nigelb> qense: oh, need to check them out
<nigelb> vish: no, but work gave me a laptop temporarily
 * nigelb waves at JFo :)
<paultag> nigelb: BC gave me one :3
<nigelb> paultag: BC?
<paultag> nigelb: I could pick between a killer Dell or a Macbook Pro
<paultag> nigelb: Boston College
<nigelb> wowowow
<paultag> nigelb: I'm a Unix Administrator over the summer
<paultag> nigelb: our datacenter is kille
<paultag> r
<nigelb> paultag: I'm so jealous!
<paultag> nigelb: get this, the computers are where pews used to be in a church
<paultag> nigelb: http://www.computerworld.com/common/images/article/unlikely_data_centers/BC_datacenter_lg.jpg
<paultag> nigelb: http://www.eypaedesign.com/resources/projects/70_1.jpg
 * JFo waves at nigelb :)
<nigelb> paultag: WOW
<nigelb> JFo: hows the kernel triage summit preparations coming along?
<paultag> nigelb: I has root on 500 UNIX boxes ( GNU/Linux, AIX etc ) :D
 * nigelb is beyond words
<paultag> :P
<JFo> nigelb, not too bad. been on hold the last week due to holiday :)
<nigelb> JFo: ah :)
<jcastro> jono: are you fulltime UNE?
<jono> jcastro, not right now, I switched back due to a few bugs
<jono> but plan on going back
<jono> why?
<jcastro> bang on banshee-meego next time you try it please
<jono> will do
<jcastro> didrock's netbook enhancements landed and need testing
<jcastro> yeah I get this odd sluggishness in une lately
<jcastro> clicking is all messed up, etc.
<dholbach> jcastro: I don't get my recipe to work https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+recipe/dholbach-trunk
<dholbach> jcastro: seems like the versioning is messed up because the packaging goes to ./bla/debian/debian
<dholbach> jcastro: if I change "debian" to "." so it gets put right into the source tree, I get problems with a lock that needs but can't be broken
<dholbach> james_w: ^? who could I talk to about that?
<dholbach> it seems to be the main case we want to cater for, afaics
<jcastro> should I try the . thing?
<jcastro> to see if I get lock problems?
<dholbach> yeah, try it, but gedit trunk is huge :)
<dholbach> try it both ways and let me know how it goes
<dholbach> I have bzr-builder 0.2-0ubuntu1
<dholbach> should I use a newer one?
<jcastro> hey wait a minute
<jcastro> what's the difference between bzr builddeb and bzr builder?
<dholbach> I use "$ bzr dailydeb package.recipe working-dir" from bzr-builder
<dholbach> it uses the .recipe file
<dholbach> and does what the lp machines do
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I just see two packages
<dholbach> bzr-builddeb just does "normal packaging wrangling"
<dholbach> bzr-builder uses it to work on recipe files (wrangle branches, do nesting, etc.)
<jcastro> Unable to obtain lock file:///home/buildd/work/tree/recipe-1.0%2B201007061653/.bzr/branch/lock
<dholbach> me nods
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> I'll try this tomorrow again
<dholbach> and send a mail out
<jcastro> k
<dholbach> I have no idea how to make this work
<dholbach> and it seems to be our most important use-case
<james_w> dholbach: that's a known limitation with the current facilities bzr-builder provides
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach> james_w: how do we do the "pristine trunk + nest packaging branch" thing, then?
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> like this: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jorge/+recipe/shotwell-daily
<dholbach> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+recipe/dholbach-trunk is what I tried to do
<dholbach> erm
<dholbach> I wonder why it doesn't work for me?
<jcastro> it doesn't work for me either
<james_w> dholbach: you can't currently with the packaging branch you are pointing to
<dholbach> james_w: does it need to be a flat file branch, no debian subdir?
<czajkowski> LoCo Health check starting in 2 mins if anyone wants to join in #locoteams https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoHealthCheck/
<james_w> dholbach: yes, or one that can be merged with your upstream branch, so that you use "merge" not "nest"
<dholbach> gotcha
<dholbach> I'll try that tomorrow
<jcastro> when I try to merge it gives me that "not the same ancestor" or whatever error
<dholbach> james_w: is there a bug for the problem?
<qense> czajkowski: not #ubuntu-locoteams ?
<dholbach> james_w: or is it considered a bug?
<czajkowski> qense: yes I just forget to type ubuntu-
<qense> ok
<dholbach> jcastro: yeah, that's the problem
<jcastro> right
<james_w> dholbach: please file a bug
<dholbach> james_w: will do that tomorrow, thanks
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> woo
<jcastro> james_w: now that he's gone ...
<james_w> have a good evening dholbach
<jcastro> we need to make sure I have a successful build before he does
<dholbach> you too!
<jcastro> oh, he hasn't quit yet.
 * jcastro whistles
<dholbach> I quit!
 * dholbach storms out
<nigelb> LOL
<jcastro> Technoviking: around yet?
<czajkowski> jussi: ping
<qense> Dutch public broadcaster's instructions on installing VLC: Enter the following text in the Quick search field: 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<qense> argh
<qense> next instruction: Install VLC
<qense> clear!
<czajkowski> always nice when people turn up to a meeting :)
<qense> The Dutch are all busy cycling to places where they can watch football.
<czajkowski> is there a match on ?
<qense> yes, semi-finals the Netherlands vs Urugay
<qense> 19:30 your time, I think
<czajkowski> ye got a chance ?
<qense> So Tweet your tweets now, because Twitter will be down soon.
<qense> We sure have a chance. Not sure how it will go, but I think that the Netherlands on paper is better than Urugay.
<czajkowski> is there a page someowhere that lists #ubuntu-locoteams ?
<czajkowski> need to find it and edit it
<paultag> hey jcastro, prod
<paultag> jcastro: thanks for the mail, I'll send feedback your way :)
<jcastro> jono: is your une laptop i386 or amd64?
<jono> 64
<jono> jcastro, ^
<vish> hmm , https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pornview
<Technoviking> jcastro: hola
<vish> is such a name allowed in Ubuntu^^
<paultag> vish: sounds like an outstanding package to me :P
<vish> lol!
<jcastro> it's a good image viewer, I've used it a long time ago
<paultag> vish:
<vish> jcastro: its in software center , maybe a name change?  what would be the right way to suggest that?
<paultag> " PornView is an image and movie viewer/manager with thumbnail previews.
<paultag>  Additional features includes thumbnail caching, directory tree views,
<paultag>  adjustable zoom, and fullscreen view. Slideshows allow for unattended
<paultag>  presentation of images for hands-free viewing. Pornview is written
<paultag>  using GTK+."
<paultag> I lol'd hard
<paultag> no pun intended
<vish> !
<jcastro> vish: I don't know
<paultag> vish: it's in Debian
<paultag> vish: so I guess it's either exclude or break with upstream
<paultag> vish: and I don't think it's that big of a deal imho. Yeah, it's kinda nsfw, but not really. Nothing in it is rated R
<paultag> as far as I can see :)
<vish> well , Not a deal for me either ;)  but when we are allowing it in SC it seems too odd~
<paultag> vish: I'm not the man to make this call :), I'd ask some MOTU folk who know the standards :)
<vish> paultag: hehe , I wonder how the user actually 'found' this package ;)
<greg-g> normally, developers/maintainers are not too keen on changing a name like that because of perceived political incorrectness
<vish> yeah , probably not going to happen in debian
<paultag> I'm with them :)
<paultag> vish: let me find you this one Deb thread
<paultag> vish: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=477454
<ubot2> Debian bug 477454 in quodlibet "Insulting source code" [Serious,Fixed]
<vish> lmao!
<paultag> It gets nasty. It's pretty funny :)
<paultag> and this, folks, is why we have the CoC
<paultag> vish: check out Message #56
<vish> well , the attacker is being silly of course!
<paultag> :)
<jcastro> hah, I remember that quod libet thing
<paultag> jcastro: how classic was that
<jcastro> stay classy quodlibet
<jono> jcastro, gonna be a few mins late
<jcastro> I will CRANK METAL in the meantime!
<jono> jcastro, logging in now
<vish> paultag: found another one "purity-off" , description is funny :D
<paultag> :)
<jcastro> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/06/25/google-chrome-new-simplified-menu/
<jono> jcastro, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community-maverick-alpha-3.html
<cjohnston> jono: could you put on your list of things to talk about tomorrow on @home User Days this saturday?
<jono> cjohnston, sure, could you email me with it?
<cjohnston> sure
<jono> :)
<cjohnston> I won't be able to be there. :-(
<cjohnston> I'll make sure to watch the recording tho
<jono> cool :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping
<cjohnston> hey czajkowski
<cjohnston> sorry.. hey cz<tab>
<cjohnston> ;-)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I'm gonna beat you sensless one of these days
<czajkowski> jcastro: can you help with https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=9614
<jcastro> czajkowski: yo
<jcastro> I can ask
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you
<jcastro> he's better off asking someone in #canonical-is or somethin g
<jcastro> I actually have no power
<czajkowski> ok can tell him that
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you
<cjohnston> jono: sent. thanks
<nigelb> czajkowski: when you plan to beat cjohnston senseless, let me know.  I'd like to help.
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> cjohnston: there are a few pokes and nudges that I'd like to respond to in kind :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-07
<jono> howdy kim0
<kim0> jono, Morning ma
<kim0> man*
<kim0> :D
<kim0> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<ara> morning dholbach, all
<ddecator> morning ara
<dholbach> hey ddecator, hey ara
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<ddecator> hey nigelb :)
<ddecator> doing good dholbach, how are you?
<dholbach> ddecator: great, thanks
<dholbach> finally working from the office again
<nigelb> dholbach: wait, you hve an office?
<dholbach> nigelb: since a couple of months I work from a shared office
<dholbach> nigelb: after 4,5 years working from home it was time for that change :)
<nigelb> dholbach: oh, thats cool.  Sets the mood for working :)
<ddecator> as does a good cup of coffee :)
<jussi> Huomenta!
<jussi> Coffee has been instumental in saving my day today. :D
 * nigelb waves to jussi 
 * jussi throws water balloons at nigelb 
<jussi> :D
 * dholbach upgrades desktop machine to maverick
<dholbach> ara: ^ anything I should know? :-P
<ara> dholbach, mine worked correctly, but you can check mvo's yesterday reports:
<ara> http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/2010-07-06-15:03:01/
<ara> it seems safe, unless you have bacula-director-mysql installed
 * dholbach hugs ara
<dholbach> ara is just full of awesome
<ddecator> i've been debating upgrading...maybe i'll do it later this week if ara says it's safe :)
<ara> ddecator, maybe later this week won't be safe :D
<ara> ddecator, you'd better check mvo reports the day you want to upgrade
<ddecator> ara: good point. i'm waiting until after UUD, i'll probably ask you next week if it still is ;)
<ddecator> or check the reports..
<ara> but, normally, if something gets terribly wrong (like a python upload that breaks every python application), it gets announced
<ddecator> yah, i normally upgrade at a3, but i've been bored :x
<czajkowski> aloha
<ddecator> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> ddecator: dholbach howdy :)
<dholbach> hey - how are you doing? :)
<ddecator> dholbach beat me to asking :p
<czajkowski> goood heading out for the morning doing some odd jobs and following up on jobs
<czajkowski> catch folks later
<dholbach> james_w: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builder/+bug/602589
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602589 in bzr-builder "to add packaging 'nest' needs a flat file branch, no debian subdir (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> jcastro: LP released yesterday already
<dholbach> jcastro: I'll have a quick call with mrevell tomorrow - he wants to be on the same page too, there's going to be no daily builds announce from the LP side
<dholbach> jcastro: he said we should mumble with abentley and him next week when they're in Prague
<paultag> hey all
<nigelb> dholbach: awesome news :)
<czajkowski> BACK :
<czajkowski> :D
<paultag> czajkowski: ohai
 * czajkowski signed up for an course today on Project Management :)
<paultag> w00t!
<paultag> we need it :)
<nigelb> dholbach: http://i.imgur.com/Mozt9.jpg
<nigelb> something special just for you ;)
<dholbach> nigelb: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs087.snc4/35706_135346869822812_100000424996146_257724_1618065_n.jpg :-P
<dholbach> I just hope it's a good game - I don't care that much who wins :)
<nigelb> dholbach: hahaha!
<dholbach> does http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/bugfix.pdf look useful to anybody?
<dholbach> nigelb, james_w, jcastro: ^?
<nigelb> dholbach: looks beautiful
<nigelb> dholbach: Also, Folie in german means page?
<dholbach> "slide" maybe
<dholbach> page means "Seite" in German
<jcastro> dholbach: !!!!!
<nigelb> in the right side bar, I see "Folie 1" :)
<paultag> IIRC Folie ist like a film slide?
<paultag> nigelb: I think that means slide one
<paultag> nigelb: ask dholbach, though. I'm not native
<nigelb> paultag: ah!
<nigelb> paultag: I think you have a highlight for german :p
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<jcastro> dholbach: http://www.lottanzb.org/2010/07/lottanzb-0-6-daily-builds-available/
<jcastro> james_w: ^
<dholbach> nice
<nigelb> anyway, I'm calling it a day, going home.  catch ya'll in some time :)
<dholbach> nigelb: see you
<paultag> cheers nigelb
<james_w> dholbach: looks good
<jcastro> dholbach: aha, maverick doesn't work for the daily builds
<james_w> jcastro: cool
<dholbach> jcastro: oh ok - do you have a bug for that?
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/bugs/599102
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599102 in launchpad-code "Source build based on recipe targeting Maverick fails (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach> super, I'll add it to the KnownLimitations
<jcastro> any luck today?
<jcastro> with what you're trying to build I mean
<dholbach> I was doing like 318251356 other things, and I still don't know how I could get something built
<dholbach> so, no luck
<jcastro> dholbach: the graph looks good btw
<dholbach> jcastro: yeah, it just doesn't say much yet :)
<paultag> anyone see the new iPhone? http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4764273405_396564c798_b.jpg
<paultag> *zing*
<jcastro> paultag: thanks for the mail on that gpg thing, added.
<paultag> jcastro: sure thing
<paultag> jcastro: looking forward to see what comes of it. I have nothing but positive results
<jono> hi all!
<paultag> hey jono
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey
<paultag> jono: are you going to be in israel anytime soon?
<paultag> we need someone to kick some loco arse on behalf of all of us
<jono> paultag, no immediate plans unfortunately
<paultag> jono: their loco is shot, and the current contact just can't move forward with the old leaders still thinking they are in charge
<jono> paultag, ahhhh still having issues
<jono> LoCo Council are on it, right?
<jono> kim0, are you joining us today for the call?
<paultag> jono: yup
<jono> col
<jono> cool
<paultag> jono: We're working on it. Since those two leaders are no longer part of the team, we have Canonical Trademarks working on getting the Domain back
<jono> good stuff
<jono> thanks for all the hard work :)
<jono> you rock :)
<paultag> jono: sure thing :P
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, kim0 let's roll
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, kim0 http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community-maverick-alpha-3.html
<dholbach>  alright, I call it a day - see you guys tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> cjohnston: I totally closed the irc window by mistake with the info you wanted me to blog about!
<jcastro> bye daniel!
<czajkowski> jcastro: was it about user days ?
<jcastro> yes!
<paultag> Oh frak! User days!
<paultag> I need to finish my stuff, shooot!
<jcastro> czajkowski: do you have the info on it handy?
<czajkowski> jcastro: just searched in here nope
<czajkowski> jcastro: let me go check some emails
<czajkowski> Saturday July 10th 2010, 09:45 UTC - Sunday July 11th 2010, 03:00 UTC
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<czajkowski> is all I have really
<czajkowski> sorry jcastro
<jcastro> ok I'll just wait for him to be around
<jcastro> in the meantime I can blog about that papercutter
<jcastro> vish: were you able to find a pic?
<paultag> hey jcastro, last year at OLF you mentioned asking for a double conf pack ( being largely Ubuntu lusers ) -- think I could pull that off?
<jcastro> you're an official loco right?
<paultag> jcastro: well, yeah :)
<jcastro> I think I said something like "if you're an official loco and we know this is a good show you might be able to get more swag/
<czajkowski> dodgey Ohio up for re approval :p
<paultag> >:D
<jcastro> because afaik we don't have double conf packs
<jcastro> paultag: when you ask lmk and I'll ask
<paultag> jcastro: kk, will do, it will be today, I want to get the ducks in a line, if you know what I mean :)
<jcastro> quack
<paultag> :)
<jcastro> smoser will be submitting a UEC talk too
<jcastro> so it'll be fun
<paultag> jcastro: for sure, I'm looking forward to it
<czajkowski> paultag: fried duck is yummy
<jcastro> will there be lightning talks on the friday again?
<cjohnston|cell> jcastro: Http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays I believe
<jcastro> cjohnston|cell: ok so just general advocacy of the even
<paultag> czajkowski:  mmm
<jcastro> I could have sworn you had something more specific, but cool
<cjohnston|cell> jcastro: pleia2 also made a blog post but I don't have that link right now
<czajkowski> cjohnston|cell: dont forget to tweet/dent it using #locoteams
<cjohnston|cell> Nope. Just advocacy
<cjohnston|cell> czajkowski: There is a UUD tag
<jcastro> cjohnston|cell: have you gotten someone to post on the forums yet?
<nhandler> cjohnston|cell: Here is pleia2's post: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/ubuntu-user-days/
<czajkowski> cjohnston|cell: aye but to let teams know about it
<cjohnston|cell> jcastro: Don't know. Not that I know of
<jcastro> ON IT.
<cjohnston|cell> Ty
<nhandler> I'm sure duanedesign or Technoviking or another forum staffer would be more than happy to sticky it :)
<jcastro> we need to like, reign in the stickies
<jcastro> too many these days
<nhandler> Well, that is up to the forum staff to handle. I certainly don't have access ;)
<vish> jcastro: hey, will get it in a few mins
<jcastro> no worries!
<jcastro> vish: I'm stepping out for some food, just mail it to me or something
<vish> sure.
<jcastro> vish: I'll add another call for help to the post too
<vish> awesome!
<jcastro> my lazy friend bailed on me for cleansweep, maybe he'll do papercuts instead
 * nigelb waves
<dinda> jcastro:  is there even any point in filing OO.o Writer or Impress bugs?  the issues are more general like "crashes repeatedly"
<paultag> hey nigelb
<nigelb> dinda: helps if you say what were you doig just before it
<paultag> dinda: I think she is talking about bug triaging
<paultag> Erm, wait
<paultag> dinda: I don't know your gender. Are you a she or a he. Very sorry :)
<nigelb> paultag: she
<paultag> Ahha
<paultag> Well then my message stands
<dinda> nigelb: that's the thing, there is no pattern just general working in the program and it dies
<nhandler> paultag: /whois dinda would also clear things up ;)
<paultag> nhandler: aye :)
<paultag> I had a vauge memory, but I was not 100%, and I figued that out after I sent it
<nigelb> dinda: Still from a developer point of view, they appreciate details
<jcastro> dinda: I don't really use them, however if it's a serious issue I would poke calc directly, he's pretty good being responsive if something is driving you crazy
<nigelb> calc? robert_ancell?
<jcastro> chris cheney
<dinda> I thought calc is no longer the OO person?
<jcastro> I think he's back on it
<nigelb> how did you shorten that to calc :p
<jcastro> I am pretyt sure he's back
<jcastro> nigelb: he chose the nick, not me, heh
<dinda> nigelb: the problem is that to normal users, there is no time to triage or even file bugs, we just work around until we can no longer work
<dinda> nigelb: OO.o is almost to that point for many of my projects
<jcastro> dinda: I don't use it either
<nigelb> dinda: I know.  I understand that too.
<dinda> nigelb:  and the issues are don't follow any pattern as fas as I can see so kind of hard to even write a bug report
<nigelb> dinda: but if you're the one person who's helping by filing a bug, you'd be giving triagers something to work with while forwarding to OOo
<jcastro> dinda: I personally use google docs, but that can be limiting to alot of people
<nigelb> dinda: you can write that too :)
<dinda> jcastro: we're talking about book level documents,  330 and 441 pages
<jcastro> indeed. :(
<nigelb> oh, ugh.  No wonder.
<dinda> but even smaller Impress presentations are now crashing
<nhandler> dinda: LaTeX ;)
<nigelb> latex++
<dinda> nhandler: don't even get me started on that path
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> vim+latex :p
<jcastro> on a semi-related note, I am finding Zoho office to be pretty amazing (though web based)
<dinda> nhandler: if you can find me an author and copy editor who can write in latex and knows Ubuntu well enough to write our course materials I'll hire them on the spot
<nhandler> dinda: What type of course material ?
<dinda> nhandler: unfortunately most technical authors and all copy editors are still in the MS Word/Adobe in Design/Framemaker world
<nigelb> keep talking to nhandler and he'll write a perl program to convert OO.o to latex
<nhandler> nigelb: No chance ;)
<paultag> dinda: where are you guys based?
<nhandler> One thing I do like about stuff like LaTex is that people can use tools like diff and patch to interact with it
<paultag> nhandler: +1
<paultag> plaintext ftw
<dinda> paultag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelindaLopez
<paultag> Humm.
<nigelb> nhandler: also vcs
 * jcastro shakes the unix out of paultag and nhandler
<paultag> jcastro: must... have.... pipes....
<dinda> paultag: we had one author write in plain text and the formatting was heck for the person who then had to turn that into a presentable book
<paultag> dinda: ouch :(
<paultag> dinda: LaTeX when done right is pretty awesome. That and you never know who uses GNU/Linux these days
<dinda> paultag: same issue as doc team;  writers just want to write and not worry about formatting or having to learn something like docbook or latex
<paultag> dinda: aye
<nigelb> dinda: I can associate with that
<nhandler> paultag: If I could just get someone to make an Ubuntu LaTeX-beamer theme, that would give me a good opportunity to really make the switch
<paultag> dinda: LaTeX is really really common with the Science field, and academic papers, esp with Physics, Math and Comp-sci, so you might be able to find someone, as odd as it sounds
<paultag> nhandler: I was going to make one for my user days prez, but I figured no one would use it
<dinda> paultag: been looking for 2 years for that special someone
<dinda> also been looking for better latex/docbook to PDF tools
<nigelb> dinda: just so that you know, ubuntu manual was written in latex
<paultag> dinda: I'll keep my eye out for a southern chap or bell and pass him / her on to you. IIRC there was an english grad student who reviewed one of my papers in LaTeX
<dinda> they have gotten better
<dinda> nigelb: yip, I know
<nhandler> paultag: Debian had an awesome latex-beamer theme. I would definitely use an Ubuntu version if it existed
<paultag> nhandler: Humm.
<nigelb> somehow a whole bunch of people got together, wrote some good content in a new format, and got it out ;)
<paultag> nhandler: Well I think I might have to invest some time in that. Thanks for motivating me :)
<nhandler> paultag: I know that j1mc also used latex-beamer for a LoCo presentation or two and would probably use it as well :)
 * dinda thinks the Manual Project is just about the best thing ever!
<nhandler> paultag: I would start with the Debian theme and modify it to work with Ubuntu
<paultag> nhandler: It's just Beamer, it's as easy as starting with a Beamer template
<nigelb> hold on, someone I know hacked on latex templates
<paultag> nhandler: I was about 60% on one for my user days stuff, then I just started working and forgot to finish it. Typical
<nigelb> dinda: agreed there :)
<paultag> hey jcastro, still around?
<jcastro> yeah
<paultag> jcastro: can I slide you a PM?
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> jcastro: poke? Got time for a PM?
<jcastro> not right now
<jcastro> just mail me please
<nigelb> Ok, I'll mail you :)
<jcastro> nigelb: it will be obvious in 20 minutes what I'm working on. :D
<paultag> :D
<nigelb> jcastro: Oh. OHHH.  I hink I can guess
<vish> yay!
 * ddecator is curious
<nigelb> Its either going to be about daily builds or about UDS :p
<vish> ddecator: the trick is to just cheer and make it seem you know :D
<nigelb> vish: agreed
<nigelb> Also, I'm curious about new LP release
<paultag> nah, don't think so nigelb :)
<ddecator> the faking fu is strong with you guys :p
 * vish is excited o.0 
<nigelb> ddecator: its one of the more finer points of being an ubuntu member for long :D
 * nigelb gets champange
<paultag> nigelb: has it been a month already?
<ddecator> nigelb: next week ;)
<nigelb> vish: you've got mail!
<nigelb> vish: let me know what you think.  Probably the actual responsibility can be rotated among a few people.
<paultag> nigelb: wow, you've been an Ubuntu member for almost 2 months to the day
<vish> lol!
<paultag> nigelb: two days until your two month :)
<nigelb> paultag: I know ;)
<nigelb> paultag: though it feels like long ago
<paultag> nigelb: I still feel like a n00b and I was put in in 2008-08-08
<nigelb> paultag: for the love me I can't fix a broken ubuntu system, so yes, I'm n00b
<vish> oh why fight , you both are n00bs
<paultag> vish: :) sure are
<paultag> vish: 2010-02-26 for you :)
<vish> :)
<vish> I'm n00b for ever :)
<ddecator> everybody is...except pitti
<jcastro> http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<nigelb> yaaay!
<paultag> jcastro: is it official?
<jcastro> I am just waiting for planet to refresh to add the members
<nigelb> wow, I feel special!
<nigelb> private PPA for ubuntu members
<jcastro> I don't want people getting the invite before the instructions
<paultag> jcastro: can I talk about it?
<jcastro> paultag: that's a public url
<paultag> Righto
<paultag> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> how often does planet refresh?
<jcastro> every 20 or so?
<paultag> jcastro: 30 minutes IIRC
<nigelb> paultag: officially
<nigelb> unoffically, much faster
<paultag> nigelb: well you have the avg time of TTL * 1/2 ( on avg ), so the avg wait should be ~ 15 minutes
<nigelb> paultag: that too
<ddecator> now i want to test it :(
<paultag> ddecator: it's wicked nice, want a screenshot?
<ddecator> paultag: no, don't ruin it for me :p
<jcastro> man you are kidding me
<jcastro> adding ubuntumembers is oopsing launchpad
<paultag> Oh noes!
<ddecator> heh
<jcastro> ok whew
<paultag> ddecator: suffer! http://people.ubuntu.com/~paultag/NewFont.png
<jcastro> when someone gets the mail from lp please holler
<ddecator> the temptation...
<nigelb> jcastro: I did
<ddecator> paultag: GAH!
<nigelb> actally I got from you
<jcastro> oh awesome
<Pendulum> jcastro: got it
<jcastro> I get the good karma then
<ddecator> o.o
<ddecator> i approve of this font
<AlanBell> can i haz font
<nigelb> AlanBell: you haz mail!
 * AlanBell gets a nice email
<jcastro> does the email really say from me?
<nigelb> yes
<jcastro> awesome
<nigelb> It shows up with Jorge O Castro
<jcastro> the one perk of all this work. :p
<AlanBell> and there is a link to find out more about you!
<paultag> haha
<paultag> I has no email :'(
<ddecator> paultag: you has font already
<paultag> :P
 * nigelb steals paultag's contacts
<jcastro> ddecator: I invited the councils yesterday so we could test the PPA, etc.
<AlanBell> right, now I have to just uninstall the font that accidentally fell out of the typography PDF
<ddecator> jcastro: ah, makes sense
<paultag> nigelb: I actually _just_ fixed that
<paultag> nigelb: because there are work folks on there
<nigelb> paultag: LOL
<jcastro> I didn't want PMs from 600+ people without testing the instructionws
<paultag> nigelb: F5 on it :)
<nigelb> paultag: I saved the old version before I F5'd ;)
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<nigelb> paultag: I worked for a medical transcription company and they had a help file.  Some smart alec in tech did screencast without removivng sensitive information.  He got hell for it.
<paultag> Doh!
<jcastro> can you guys test that font tool
<paultag> jcastro: doing it now
<jcastro> rock
<paultag> jcastro: lol at the prince of bell air ref :)
<Technoviking> nhandler: what is up
<paultag> No issues
<paultag> looks good
<nigelb> the people who got ubuntu membership at y'day's meetings must be thrilled
<paultag> ahaha
<paultag> for sure
<paultag> good for them, they deserve it
<nigelb> paultag: especially buxy :p
<Technoviking> is India in the EAMA or Asia /Oceanic board. I assume the latter
<nigelb> Asia
<Technoviking> thanks
<Technoviking> how about the Kurdish team?
<nigelb> not sure
<Technoviking> czajkowski and popey: ping?
<nigelb> Technoviking: which country?
<Technoviking> Kurdistan, Middle East. Been a long time since high school geograpical
<Technoviking> :)
<nigelb> Technoviking: because the countries that use the language according to wikipedia are spread across europe/asia
<nigelb> turkey is in europe isn't it?
<nigelb> but iran, iraq, and syria would be asia
<Technoviking> nigelb: thought a small part still was
<nigelb> Technoviking: Its been a long time since my last geography lesson too :(
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah I was watching the membership meeting yesterday and was like "heh"
<nigelb> jcastro: which one? EU/africa one?
<jcastro> I don't remember, the one yesterday?
<AlanBell> oooh lots of glyphs
 * nigelb goes to check
<jcastro> I see gustavo and fagan didn't read the directions!
<paultag> jcastro: come up with a canned RTFM response :)
<jcastro> are any of you on i386?
<IdleOne> jcastro: ubuntu keyserver is not responding :/
<jcastro> you don't need the key, it just spits out warnings
<paultag> IdleOne: that's the only repo with the key, too. Kinda a big deal :(
<IdleOne> not like you can do anything about it I suppose but I felt the need to whine
 * IdleOne breaks out the cheese
<paultag> IdleOne: that fscking server breaks all the time. Someone needs to fix it
<paultag> I removed it from my seahorse because it hangs the interface
<IdleOne> package name is ?
<IdleOne> just to confirm
<IdleOne> and can I post it in here?
<paultag> IdleOne: ubuntu-private-nda-fonts
<IdleOne> hmm
<paultag> IdleOne: it's in the email
<IdleOne> yeah I wanted to confirm
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<paultag> sure
<AlanBell> where can we file bugs with the font?
<jcastro> AlanBell: use the font tool
<jcastro> it's on the blog post
<IdleOne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntufontbetatesting/+filebug
<AlanBell> great
<jcastro> use the tool though, we need to test it
<jcastro> plus it has clever bits from prince of bel air
<IdleOne> it really upsets me when I am unable to get something as simple as a PPA added and working to my sources :/
<AlanBell> will do, I have been looking at the font in fontforge, it looks pretty good
<IdleOne> this is the correct repo:
<IdleOne> deb https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-beta-testing/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<IdleOne> I am on maverick yes
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> that's not correct
<AlanBell> don't you need your magic key in that
<jcastro> how did you add the sources list?
<IdleOne> manually
<IdleOne> ok so what is the correct source?
<jcastro> it should be deb http://yourname:2348958723947523948572349752otherstuff
<jcastro> http://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archivesubscriptions
<IdleOne> ahh
<jcastro> and click the View link
<IdleOne> ugh still not finding the package
<IdleOne> jcastro: I was having a good day till I got the email :P
<jcastro> it's ok, at least you tried to read the directions!
 * jcastro stares at popey
<IdleOne> haha
<jcastro> when you click on the View link
<jcastro> it will give you a long URL
<jcastro> you need to paste that into your /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> yup did that and edited for my version and ran apt-get update
 * AlanBell is quite impressed so far
 * AlanBell wants the bold version though
<jcastro> paultag: can one of you guys help him? The entire ubuntu membership is PMing me
<paultag> jcastro: Oh lawdy. Yeah.
<paultag> IdleOne: is it 401 or 403 or 404ing you?
<IdleOne> 401
<paultag> IdleOne: it's normal
<paultag> IdleOne: wait about 5 minutes
<IdleOne> okie dokie
<paultag> IdleOne: cool?
<IdleOne> no waiting
<IdleOne> will try in 5-10
<paultag> pleia2: poke
<paultag> IdleOne: aye
<pleia2> paultag: hey, morning :)
<paultag> pleia2: morning! :)
<paultag> pleia2: mind if I shoot you a PM? Small issue RE a topic you could guess at ;)
 * IdleOne waves to pleia2 o/
<pleia2> paultag: go ahead (no need to ask :))
<pleia2> hey IdleOne
<paultag> pleia2: righto :)
<nigelb> pleia2: hey! welcome back :)
<pleia2> thanks nigelb :)
<IdleOne> I like this font
<paultag> IdleOne: so it installed, eh?
<cjohnston> pleia2: can you send me the link to our schedule for saturday?
<IdleOne> paultag: yes, just needed a little patience :)
<paultag> IdleOne: life lessons :)
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I got plenty to learn
<pleia2> cjohnston: the raw schedule that we <<include>> in other pages is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/lucid
<pleia2> otherwise use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<cjohnston> for our availablity schedule
<IdleOne> paultag: so what am I looking for in terms of bugs?
<IdleOne> never tested a beta font before
<Andre_Gondim> jcastro, I insert the ppa for the new ubuntu font, I did update and upgrade, and nothing happens...
<paultag> IdleOne: font artifacts etc
<cjohnston> Andre_Gondim: did you install it?
<cjohnston> and then change the font in appearance
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<Andre_Gondim> cjohnston, hmmm, I don't think so, let me see how to do this, I only insert the new ppa
<jcastro> Andre_Gondim: they'll sort you, I've been working on this all day, gotta take a break, bbi 15 minutes
<cjohnston> Andre_Gondim: instructions are on planet.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> Andre_Gondim: install the ubuntu-private-nda-fonts package that should now be in synaptic
<nigelb> jcastro: as an after thought, worth havig your name in the mail (I'd say if you get less than 100 pings today, you'd be lucky :P)
<nigelb> ?
<AlanBell> jcastro: just send everyone in here
<jcastro> 52 windows so far
<nigelb> oh, you can get to 100 ;)
<AlanBell> jcastro: set an /away message sending them in here and go do something else
<nigelb> AlanBell: +1
<vish> yeah , neat AlanBell
<jcastro> AlanBell: let's do it in #ayatana instead
<jcastro> how's that?
<pleia2> doh, cjohnston left, I think nigelb created an etherpad somewhere...
<nigelb> pleia2: err,hold on
<AlanBell> jcastro: fine by me (/me joins #ayatana)
<vish> hrm , is it me or are the new fonts are seriously making it difficult to focus..
<paultag> vish: :P
<nigelb> vish: its you, get glasses old man :D
<vish> kinda hurts :(
 * nigelb runs. fast.
 * pleia2 fails at finding link in logs
<nigelb> pleia2: I gave him link
<nigelb> my memory seems to be better than my logs
<pleia2> nigelb: can you send me the link too?
<nigelb> sure
 * vish muuussstt nooot trryyy tooo reaaad.. look away!
<pleia2> doctormo: docs/manual/learning collaboration meeting this weekend (20:00 UTC on saturday in #ubuntu-manual), will you be around? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-learning/2010-July/000170.html
<pleia2> doctormo: fwiw, I don't care which way we go format-wise, I have those docbook drafts I showed you but am not really invested, I just want some kind of answer from the other teams
<czajkowski> Technoviking: you rang
<nhandler> Technoviking: They were going to post a UUD forum post and I said that you would probably be able to help sticky it when ready
<emmajane> I'm getting a 401 error message on the ppa. :(
<nhandler> emmajane: Give it 10-15 minutes, it should go away
<nigelb> emmajane: everyone's hammering it ;)
<emmajane> nigelb, 401 is "unauthorized"
<nigelb> ugh, oh yeah
<paultag> emmajane: wait a few minutes
<pleia2> nhandler: has someone been assigned to updating the learning calendar for the actual dev week sessions?
<nhandler> pleia2: I don't know. I thought akgraner was going to take care of that, but I might be imagining things again
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks, I'll touch base with her then :)
<ara_> jussi, hi
<nhandler> Hey ara_
<ara_> jussi, how was the irc command to release a nick
<ara_> it was 30seconds before i could put my passwd
<nhandler> ara_: /msg nickserv help release
<ara_> nhandler, thanks!
<nhandler> You're welcome ara_
<ddecator> wb ara ;)
<ara> ddecator, :)
<nigelb> ara: Not watching the game?
<ara> I was,  but I have a meeting now at
<ara> #ubuntu-qualit
<ara> y
<ara> if you want to join us
<nigelb> oh yes
<ara> nigelb, what time it is for you?
<nigelb> ara: 0030
<jcastro> emmajane: how did you add the PPA?
<emmajane> jcastro, I finally got it working.
<jcastro> rock
<emmajane> jcastro, usability fail though
<jcastro> probably lp churning
<jcastro> yeah, private PPA usage is not close to ideal
<emmajane> jcastro, and I don't understand the messages on the fonttest site wanting control of everything?
<paultag> apt was not made for access levels jcastro :)
<paultag> emmajane: prob to get your email, name and username, I think
<emmajane> paultag, then it should say that. It doesn't though.
<paultag> emmajane: because it's using the launchpad lib
<vish> emmajane: that is the regular lp lib
<emmajane> "Change anything" The application will be able to access Launchpad on your behalf for reading and changing anything, including private data.
<paultag> emmajane: and it's a generic login method
<vish> :)
<paultag> emmajane: so don't click it. I did read only
<vish> paultag: if you set to read only , i get weird errors , i fond setting to "change anything" good
<vish> wfm
<emmajane> Grant it "no access" and it gives you a failure screen that you can't move forward from.
<paultag> vish: Mine was fine
<paultag> emmajane: well yes. It depends on knowing who you are
<paultag> Read all should be fine
<vish> "Additionally, when prompted to give apport-collect permissions for Launchpad you will need to give it at least the ability to "Change Non-Private" data as it will be adding information to your bug report."
<vish> thats what we mention for collect it^
<paultag> vish: I don't think that tool is apport
<Technoviking> czajkowski: the loco forum are re-organized. :)
<vish> paultag: yeah , its not apport , but those are the permissions it seems to require [for me]
<paultag> vish: it was fine read only for me
<vish> paultag: is it a known bug about the bold font?
<Technoviking> czajkowski: and Matthew was able answer a loco question I had
<vish> the top is blurry..
<paultag> vish: don't know. Report it
<vish> paultag: oh , ! it was AlanBell who mentioned it /me got mixed up  :)
<james_w> vish: "For now, only the regular is available for testing, bold comes next." <- from the blog
<james_w> if you have bold now then it is just making the regular font bold, so it will look rubbish
<jcastro> yeah, don't use it as the titlebar font
<vish> ah...
<jcastro> or the terminal font
<vish> james_w: thanks
<jcastro> it will just be ewww
<AlanBell> yeah, it is a computed bold only at the moment
<Technoviking> jcastro: not horrid as a bold font
 * AlanBell has it as a terminal font
<jcastro> http://code.google.com/webfonts
<jcastro> have you all seen those?
<czajkowski> Technoviking: coolio, thank you
<vish> hehe , I read this and jumped to the end :D   "I want to tell you but I also want you to read the rest of the announcement so I am going to put that information at the end"
<nigelb> vish: LOL
<vish> the very next line is about the bold font!
<nigelb> vish: you've been cursed.  you can never see clearly wth that font
<vish> nigelb: yeah , something is messing with my eyes.. not sure what/why :(
<jcastro> JFo: everytime I try to screenshot and I end up sysreqing my machine to death I think of you.
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> on a more serious note, my new laptop is getting smoked battery with this irq balancer thing, do I need to hand it over to someone at the sprint?
<paultag> jcastro: cmd might be at OLF
<paultag> jcastro: and I think he played with that IIRC
<JFo> jcastro, yeah, bring it on
<JFo> I'm sure the guys will want to look it over
<doctormo> jcastro: Access to a PAA?
<doctormo> jono: Do you know anything about this private ppa?
<paultag> yes doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: it's for the new ubuntu font
<doctormo> ah ok
<paultag> doctormo: you should read teh email
<doctormo> What email? for the private ppa? it says "None"
<paultag> doctormo: the email contents
<jcastro> doctormo: see planet!
<paultag> jcastro: you might as well sign out
<paultag> jcastro: how many PMs have you got?
<jcastro> 52 total
<jcastro> heh, it's ok
<doctormo> hmm Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-beta-testing/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<doctormo> paultag: Explain
<paultag> doctormo: chill
<duanedesign> doctormo: i noticed the not says add-apt-repository does not work with ppa
<paultag> doctormo: wait about 10 minutes
<paultag> doctormo: it takes time to set up
<nhandler> paultag: That is for a 401, not 404
<paultag> doctormo: don't forget to include the GPG key as well
<paultag> nhandler: I got a 404 as well
<paultag> nhandler: I got a 403, 401 and 404
<nhandler> doctormo: You need to use the special sources.list entries that contain your password (if you weren't)
<paultag> wait it out doctormo. Check in 10 minutes or so
<duanedesign> ahh
<james_w> paultag: waiting won't fix that one!
<paultag> james_w: lies! I got a 404, unless I fixed it unwittingly, which I am known to do :)
<james_w> read the error message, it's not the address of this ppa. add-apt-repository won't work for private ppas
<paultag> Ahha, nevermind
<paultag> nhandler: james_w, you must both be right. I'm getting ganged up on
<paultag> Help, Help, I'm being repressed!
<duanedesign> lol
<doctormo> The password in the sources list?
<doctormo> seriously?
<paultag> doctormo: dude, apt was not made for authentication
<paultag> doctormo: you can't have it prompt for a password or lp authenticate on an apt-get update
<paultag> doctormo: so just ID off a secret hash, and if it gets comprimised, just blast it and generate a new one
<doctormo> paultag: For my launchpad password?
<paultag> doctormo: you're launchpad password is not in there...
<paultag> erm
<paultag> your
<paultag> reverse bad grammer
<paultag> doctormo: what makes you think your LP password is in there?
<paultag> bbl
<highvoltage> I still get 401 on it
<jcastro> highvoltage: takes about ~5 minutes
<jcastro> ensure what's in your sources.list matches what it says on http://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archivesubscriptions
<jcastro> (you need to click on the view link)
<jcastro> it's like deb https://jorge:3249235490562389475689346528934blahblahblah
<emmajane> highvoltage, it takes longer for Canadians. ;)
<duanedesign> aha thanks jcastro.
<jcastro> emmajane: I excluded him, that's how tired of vuvuzelas I am
 * emmajane tries to parse that.
<jcastro> emmajane: he's south african
<jcastro> and that's where vuvuzelas come from
<emmajane> AH!
<jcastro> therefore everytime I hear one I think of highvoltage
<emmajane> heh
<dinda> jcastro: what's this ppa you just sent access to?
<jcastro> dinda: see planet ubuntu!
<highvoltage> jcastro: I got sick of vuvuzelas the first day of the world cup already :)
<dinda> jcastro: ok
<highvoltage> and then I made the mistake of bringing mine to the office in canada :)
<jcastro> Man, if I were around and I actually saw a real vuvuzela I don't know what I would do
<jcastro> I would lose it
<jcastro> I personally can't wait to see someone try it at UDS
 * dinda imagines someone witha vuvuzela at a hockey game - heh!
<jcastro> dinda: we might steal mike modano from you texans today!
<dinda> jcastro:  Texans are so dead to me.  all Houston team suc this year
<dinda> I need a new hometown for sports
<jcastro> I meant "texans" as a people, he played for the Dallas Stars
<highvoltage> I guess my chances of ever getting UDS sponsorship ever again now dropped to below 0% even :)
<jcastro> vuvuzelas in the uds pic would be classic
<dinda> jcastro: see how out of touch I am with all sports but baseball
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> man, if you guys think I'm annoying now, imagine if I had the power of the vuvuzela
<doctormo> jcastro: You'd be like a stadium full of football supporters?
<doctormo> dinda: It's great to see you again, not seen you for a while.
<dinda> doctormo: work has been /is crazy
<dinda> doctormo: good to see you're at FOSSED
<doctormo> I am at FOSSed, talking about all sorts of things
<doctormo> I redid my talk on how to use inkscape and other FOSS tools to make production media like posters etc.
<doctormo> It went well.
<doctormo> Time for dinner! talk soon guys
<Technoviking> ugh, the new font looks uncool in gwibber
<dinda> does anyone know if Launchpad is localized for Brazil?  i.e. can they use it in portuguese?
<jcastro> doctormo: hey is matt oquist there?
<Andre_Gondim> dinda, you can chat with me
<dinda> Andre_Gondim: sure
<jcastro> hey maco
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-font-beta-testing/+archive/ppa
<jcastro> I updated the instructions
<jcastro> and posted them to the comments on the design blog
<jcastro> are the comments slow to show up?
<jcastro> I wonder if it ate mine
<jono> jcastro, ping?
<jcastro> jono: pong
<jono> jcastro, for UNE, should I be using the Maverick packages or a PPA?
<jono> I am running Maverick
<jcastro> maverick
<jono> ok cool
<jcastro> the PPA was only for lucid
<jcastro> but people used it anyway until we uploaded to maverick
<jono> weirdly I don't see anything in the places launcher
<jcastro> if you have it in your sources.list and you're on maverick you can remove it
<jono> I don't see places or apps
<jcastro> ah, you ran into a weird transition like me
<jcastro> one sec
<jono> I installed the extra packages
<jcastro> ensure unity-place-applications and unity-places-files is installed
<jono> oh hang on, it seems I have a half b0rked install
<jcastro> also there is some mouse click weirdness going on in UNE that they haven't fixed yet
<jcastro> so like if you click indicators the exit events don't register, etc.
<jcastro> it basically runs "odd"
<jono> right
<maco> jcastro: thanks
<jcastro> maco: comments still haven't shown up. :-/
<nhandler> jcastro: Are they moderated on the blog?
<jcastro> I don't think so
<jono> jcastro, I am hoping gimp isnt crashy for me anymore
<jcastro> Technoviking: heh, I think they look best in gwibber and empathy chat
<jono> I imagine a GTK update fixed the issue I had
<jcastro> when was the last time you updated?
<jcastro> jono: also, don't hit printscreen for screenshots
<jono> a while back as this box is bust
<jcastro> there's a kernel bug that translates that into a sysrq key press
<jono> network card is getting fixed this week
<jono> so I am back to normal
<jono> lol
<jono> np
<jcastro> and you'll inadvertantly crash your machine
<jcastro> and sit through an fsck
<jono> fun
<jcastro> I blame jfo
<jono> everyone should
<jcastro> yeah, on top of that I got a laptop with awesome battery life and sold my beloved thinkpad
<jcastro> and then run into a kernel bug that decimates my battery life
<paultag> jcastro: you should try the 2.24 kernel
<jcastro> paultag: I'll just let them have their way with it so it can be fixed for everyone
<paultag> old == stable, right?
<jcastro> paultag: did jfo submit to ohiolinux?
<jcastro> iirc he was interested in a talk?
<paultag> jcastro: I don't know. Did not hear much about it. I'm not up-to-date on who is talking
<jcastro> cool, I'll ping beth
<jcastro> paultag: let's do some lightning talks on the friday
<paultag> jcastro: sure thing, I'm there
<paultag> jcastro: after we finish up friday, I'm sure we can find somewhere to snag some drinks. See if we can get an Ubuntu takeover of a local bar :)
<jcastro> heh, so just like last time
<paultag> jcastro:"The same thing we do every night, Pinky try to take over the world!"
<paultag> jcastro: did you ever see the Ubuntini?
<jcastro> paultag: working on getting a local place to put it on the menu
<jcastro> almost had them at my wedding but got cheap
<paultag> Aww!
<paultag> jcastro: 10% off for Ubuntu Members. Just plug in a USB key with your GPG Public key on it, loop up against LP, pull the photo and name, and boom!
<jono> jcastro, wow
<jono> running the gimp *screws* things up
<jono> :)
<jono> try it
<jono> in unity
<jcastro> in the middle of a really detailed blog post, gimme 10?
<jono> sure
<jono> also quick q
<jono> what is the env variable to turn off the second menu in GTK apps?
<jcastro> ouch
<jcastro> it totally broke  my desktop
<jcastro> can't click
<jono> what did?
<jcastro> running gimp
<jono> haha
<jono> it flashes like crazy here
<jcastro> I can't click
<jcastro> and holy crap, that menu is out of control
<jono> hehe
<jcastro> kenvandine knows the variable, I don't know it offhand
<doctormo> It happens, it's trying to unify all icons into just one button.
<jcastro> I suspect we'll turn off the double menus next weekish
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> doctormo, is there a bug filed for this?
<jcastro> jono: tomorrow is dx release day, I'll follow up
<jono> thanks jcastro
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-08
<doctormo> jono: Yes, I remember reading it from a bug report, maths is fun.
<jono> cool
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/783087595/on-roads-ways-and-packaging
<jcastro> thoughts?
<jcastro> I know it's too long
<ddecator> jcastro: i like it. can be trimmed down but raises a lot of good points
<jcastro> yeah, I am a vuvuzela today
<ddecator> does that mean i can use one of the vuvuzela filters on your blog?
<ddecator> ;)
<duanedesign> jcastro: good blog post
<duanedesign> jcastro: the first thing that jumped out at me is the paralell drawn between the iphone and apt. (Of course Ubuntu allows you out of the walled garden if you want)
<duanedesign> people do like the fact that iphone apps all come from one place
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> yep
<duanedesign> ilike that point. Will include it in my 'Ubuntu Elevator Pitch' :)
<duanedesign> Made some good progress on CLIcompanion. If anyone has any input let me know. http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki/clicompanion
<nhandler> I saw the Lucid edition of Ubuntu User magazine at the bookstore today. I always enjoy seeing how many authors in it I know ;)
<paultag_> nhandler, +1
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping
<ddecator> aloha czajkowski
<czajkowski> ddecator: hey
<jcastro> czajkowski: hi
<czajkowski> jcastro: free for a brief pm ?
<jcastro> yeah for a bit
<nigelb> jcastro: so whats the count? 150 windows?
<nigelb> ;)
<jcastro> it subsided. :D
<nigelb> heh :)
<nigelb> jcastro: saw my mail btw?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I will follow up with you tomorrow
<jcastro> off to bed now!
<nigelb> ok
<nigelb> Good night!
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> heya duanedesign
<jono> hey kim0
<kim0> jono, morning
 * kim0 kicks xchat .. definitely lacking in notifications :)
<jono> kim0, hows things?
<jono> heh
<jussi> heh, jono is still up...
<kim0> jono, is 24x7
<kim0> almost :)
<jussi> jono: are you this side of the atlantic or something?
<jono> jussi, nope, I am at home in Cali
<nigelb> jussi: jono is just sleep challenged
<jussi> hahah
<jono> :)
<ddecator> kim0: that's why you use irssi and setup a notification script ;)
<kim0> ddecator, I'm most likely switching .. yeah right
<jussi> irssi, pfff... use a real irc client... Quassel ftw! :P (oh, yeah, probably not kde users...)
 * jussi grins
<ddecator> byobu + irssi
<nigelb> jussi: quassel is for kids :p
 * nigelb runs.  Fast.
 * jussi throws waterballoons at nigelb
<kim0> lol :)
<kim0> quassel looks good in pictures
<jussi> kim0: its got several features for me that ar indespensible
<jussi> and I hate cli clients ;D
<jussi> so its great!
<kim0> My biggest gripe .. when I'm not looking to the screen and miss the message notification ... Would irssi have a permenant icon notification or something similar ?!
<jussi> kim0: doesnt the new notification thing keep the old messages that you missed? or is that only kde...?
<kim0> ehum .. I dont think they're kept in gnome
<ddecator> nigelb: been doing a lot of running from people lately, haha
<nigelb> ddecator: nah, I've been poking quite a bit lately
<jussi> kim0: if I click the little information "i", I get this in kde: http://imagebin.ca/view/7my-Ab_e.html
<ddecator> kim0: irssi would highlight the channel that you have been highlighted in, and i have it setup to use notify-osd to show me messages where i'm highlighted :)
<ddecator> nigelb: maybe that too :p
<kim0> ddecator, yeah and notify-osd is only invoked once, if you miss it there's no way to know there's a notification unless by looking at irssi itself .. correct ?
 * jussi wonders how many people here clicked that picture just to see my notifications...
 * kim0 clicked :)
<kim0> KDE looks awesome .. I was a long time KDE user .. if only it weren't too slow .. I might even switch back
<ddecator> kim0: afaik yes. n-handler has it talk to him or something when he gets notified
<jussi> kim0: I dont find it slow. ;)
<kim0> jussi, nvidia VGA ?
<jussi> kim0: yup
<kim0> mm I'm nvidia too
<jussi> err, DVi
<jussi> but yeah
<kim0> I thought kde had issues with nvidia
<kim0> I'll most likely give it another spin
<jussi> mind, Ive got ati at work
 * jussi loves that he can use kde at work :)
 * nigelb is using it on work laptop
<kim0> jussi, using its built in compositing ?
<jussi> kim0: not at work - my ati card is evil. at home, yes
<kim0> jussi, gotta love work that allows kde yeah :)
<jussi> kim0: most of the workplace is ubuntu based
<kim0> hmm .. I thought ATI drivers were progressing much better than nvidia these days
<jussi> kinda happens like that when the company does embedded linux development
<jussi> kim0: supposedly, but Ive not seen that.
<jussi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series] <- work laptop ATI card.
 * kim0 has a nvidia 8400M GS
<jussi> oh, and if any of you know about this, would be awesome to hear some ideas: http://jussi01.com/?p=95
<kim0> jussi, are you using any non kde apps on your kde
<jussi> kim0: a couple. gnomes nm (for 3g), avidemux - because kdenlive doesnt like me, pioneers :D, chromium, gimp
<kim0> kde nm still broken huh :)
<jussi> kim0: the new one is looking quite nice, but Ive not played with 3g on it yet, havent had time
<AlanBell> jussi: most 3g services stick you behind their NAT and content filter, you get a 10.* IP address
<AlanBell> so pick the providor with the least nasty setup you can find
<jussi> AlanBell: Im pretty sure here in .fi they dont, lemme just check
<AlanBell> Orange block Ubuntu forums
<AlanBell> unless you phone up and beg for them to turn off all the parental controls and filtering
<jussi> yep, my mobile gives me a regular addresss.
<jussi> AlanBell: 3g here is pretty much equated to regular internet, in fact its used to provide (in some cases, including mine) the mandatory minimum 1mb internet service that is now a "right" in .fi
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: ah, you're still alive!
<dholbach> hiya nigelb
<dholbach> sure am
<nigelb> heh
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<jussi> kim0: new nm in kde: http://imagebin.ca/view/2YI1XaNQ.html
<nigelb> dholbach: cried last nigt? ;)
<jussi> aww
<jussi> forgot about that.
<nigelb> jussi: I saw so sad that Germany lost :(
<jussi> poor germans...
<AlanBell> jussi: pretty cool
 * nigelb was rooting for Germany
<dholbach> nigelb: no, not really
 * jussi was hoping for spain :)
<nigelb> that wretched octapus got it right
<dholbach> hola ara
<nigelb> http://english.samaylive.com/sports/676467769.html
<nigelb> heya ara :)
<ara> hey dholbach, nigelb, all!
<ddecator> morning ara
<kim0> morning dholbach .. Good you're not too much into football :)
<dholbach> hey kim0
<ara> morning ddecator
<dholbach> it was an exciting game to watch, and a bit sad to lose but it's not like I'll cry myself into sleep for the next two months :)
<kim0> indeed it was a pretty good game
<nigelb> dholbach: heh
<dholbach> Technoviking: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<dholbach> pleia2, akgraner: I just uploaded the Learning Events calendar with UDW sessions - do you think somebody of the team could doublecheck I did it correctly?
<dholbach> also all: can you blog or microblog about UDW please? :-)
<dholbach> s/uploaded/updated
 * dholbach gets another coffee
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<popey> AlanBell: 3 dont put you behind NAT
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<popey> AlanBell: I have ssh'ed to my laptop when it's been connected via 3G
<AlanBell> oh, that is nice
<AlanBell> O2 and Orange are nasty NATters I think
<jussi> oh, and the game yesterday was somewhat boring, IMHO. the dutch game was more fun to watch for me :)
<jussi> and what is with the evil repos being so slow today?
<nigelb> most fun game = germany vs argentina
<nigelb> jussi: change servers
<jussi> Im getting like 47kbs...
<jussi> grr
<nigelb> jussi: select "best server" not sure if it works with kpackagekit though
<duanedesign> popey: i am writing a pretty neat blog post on using a script that calls ffmpeg, pacat, parec to make screencasts.
<duanedesign> wasnt having much luck with GTK-RecordMyDesktop.
<popey> nice!
<popey> be interested in that
<duanedesign> popey: it keeps the intermediate video and audio recordings seperate which is nice. It also creates combined audio and video file using mpeg2 video and mp2 audio
<duanedesign> you end up with 4 files. If the .avi is acceptable you can throw away the intermediate files to save space
<duanedesign> anyway kinda excited about it, ill let you know when i finish it.
<popey> great
<popey> make a quickly app in front of it :)
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hola dholbach
<randa_> dholbach: how are you?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<randa_> busy dholbach
<popey> duanedesign: 10:24:16 < ubuntuuk-planet> [Andrew] Introducing a screencaster called Kazam - http://whyareyoureadingthisurl.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/introducing-a-screencaster-called-kazam/
<popey> seen that?
<dholbach> popey: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/?p=1313 → "Error establishing a database connection"
<dholbach> ah now it works
<nigelb> dpm has been missing lately?
<dholbach> vacation for a week
<dholbach> popey: good work on the podcast
<popey> thanks
<duanedesign> popey: thanks for the link
<popey> np
<duanedesign> popey: i need all the screencast related stuff i can find. Gives me an excuse to keep writing blog post on the subject and mentioning the Screencast Team
<duanedesign> ;)
<popey> heh
<paultag> popey: duanedesign called your voice sexy
<nigelb> heh, but not the accent though
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> don't make me grep logs. I said he had a good screencast voice.
<paultag> "screencast voice"
<jcastro> buenas mornings!
<jcastro> ara: are you in berlin?
<ara> jcastro, hey! yes, I am
<jcastro> give daniel big hug for me if you see him
<jcastro> and like, viva la espana!
<jcastro> (or however you say it)
<ara> hehehe
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> jcastro: good morning!
 * dholbach hugs jcastro and ara :)
<popey> haha
<popey> paultag: duanedesign i have a great face for radio
<paultag> Ha!
<akgraner> dholbach, thanks!
<doctormo> Morning all
<doctormo> Second day at FOSSed
<paultag> hey doctormo
<doctormo> hey paultag
<vish> hmm , is dpm on vac?
<dholbach> akgraner: looks good?
<dholbach> vish: yes
<dholbach> vish: he'll back on Monday AFAIK
<vish> dholbach: oh cool! thanks
<dholbach> kim0: how are you doing? how's Cairo?
<kim0> dholbach, :) Cairo is hot .. it's 37C now
<dholbach> kim0: apart from that, everything alright?
<kim0> dholbach, for me I'm fine .. busy putting some final touches on that report thing
<dholbach> super
<kim0> dholbach, I'll have a call with jono today 6pm
<dholbach> gotcha
<jcastro> kim0: how you getting on? finding everything ok?
<kim0> dholbach, thanks for the ping
<kim0> jcastro, so far so good .. at least I think so .. Thanks guys :)
<vish> jcastro: hey , maybe you know this?  the bugs from the font-test tool are getting filed in the "fonttest" package, rather than in the UbuntuBetaFonts
<vish> just a heads up :)
<jcastro> yeah I don't know what's up with that
<jcastro> ping ken perhaps?
<vish> sure..
<dholbach> LoCo Directory (loco.ubuntu.com) meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes
<qense> Facebook gets sued by the German state!
<qense> Good to see that a line is drawn.
<qense> I don't despise Facebook, but I do think they should be taught they can't do everything and get away with ti.
<qense> Idem dito for Google.
<qense> Maybe they should get sued as well.
<pleia2> dholbach: I had a quick look - "Helpers" is not a required field so no need to put "TBD", it's better to leave it out entirely until you actually have helpers because the bot will take it literally and try to voice "tbd"
<dholbach> pleia2: I dunno who put them in in the first place :)
<dholbach> pleia2: I just added all the instructors and session titles :)
<pleia2> I don't believe "Agenda" is either, but I don't think it hurts to have it in there (I'll ask nhandler though)
<pleia2> oh, huh
<pleia2> ok, well I'll review the rest in a bit, I also have a ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com post about to go out the door
<dholbach> pleia2: awesome
<dholbach> nhandler: ^ can you comment?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> LD meeting right now :D
<nhandler> pleia2, dholbach: Agenda is not a recognized field. I know we did some testing with unrecognized fields a while ago (the bot ignored them like it should), but we have not done any recently.
<dholbach> nhandler: I have no idea who put them there
<dholbach> nhandler: I just filled out the blanks
<nhandler> dholbach: Don't worry about it. We're testing out a new version of classbot over the next 2 days (to try and get it ready for UUD and UDW). I'll make sure we test unrecognized fields again.
<dholbach> super, thanks
<nhandler> Oh fun http://lifehacker.com/5582302/preview-and-possibly-install-ubuntus-next-default-font completely messed up describing who can test the new beta font
<kim0> Does 10.10 get the testing font now
<jono> kim0, just give me a few mins, I want to give your report a quick skim
<kim0> jono, sure thing
<nigelb> vish: thought on mail list night?
<jono> kim0, ok, all set
<jono> logging into mumble now
<Technoviking> dholbach: thanks!
 * dholbach hugs Technoviking
<dholbach> IT'S HIS BIRTHDAY!
<dholbach> 21 again!
<Technoviking> 43!?!, Now all you kids, get off my lawn:)
<paultag> happy birthday Technoviking :)
<popey> \o/ not being the oldest here
<popey> oi grandad! happy birthday Technoviking
<vish> nigelb: yeah , thats already a plan , jcastro is going to writing one shortly
<nhandler> Happy Birthday Technoviking
<vish> to be* writing
<jcastro> what
<jcastro> what plan?
<vish> jcastro: the blog :)
<vish> about the papercut guy
<jcastro> ooh, I'll do that now
<jono> jcastro, dude, you have to switch off the second menu, it is sweet :-)
<jcastro> jono: You can afford to turn it off, it's not your job to drive how well it's being tested. :)
<jono> jcastro, I mean the menu in the app window
<jono> so I just use the indicator app menu
<jcastro> there are still small issues, like bullet points showing up as checkboxes, etc.
<jcastro> but if all goes well today then tomorrow I will shut them off. :D
<jcastro> jono: fyi didrocks is at some french conference so unity this week will probably be mondayish
<Technoviking> thanks all
<jcastro> I'm sure he's speaking to 234234123453464567 LoCo people
<jcastro> Technoviking: happy birthday!
<qense> There are quite some LoCo people in France.
<jcastro> indeed!
<jono> jcastro, np
<nhandler> qense: Thanks for correcting the Lifehacker post.
<qense> nhandler: Thanks for noticing it! :P You said it was wrong and I left a comment.
<qense> Holy Cow! My xsession errors file is more than 610 MB big and it has more than 3 million lines!
<qense> more than 4 million now!
<nhandler> qense: I was thinking about commenting, but decided not to
<qense> ok
<jcastro> vish: is there a papercut channel?
<vish> jcastro: #ayatana is used if needed
<qense> jcastro: it was brought up during UDS-M, but we decided to stick to #ayatana, mainly because it is already there and there are experienced (design, dx and desktop) people in it.
<qense> We taught it wasn't necessary to create a separate channel.
<qense> thought
<jcastro> ok I was just finishing up my blog on it
<jcastro> vish: man, this will be awesome
<jcastro> vish: I got a quote from upstream
<vish> :)
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/785661804/papercutter-profile-marcus-carlson
<qense> reading!
<jcastro> if you guys could leave a "thanks!" or something on there
<jcastro> that would be swell
<jcastro> God, I love this kind of blog post.
<jcastro> jono: read that post and tell me it doesn't make you wanna listen to METAL.
<vish> jono: re-tweet jcastro pls :)
<jono> jcastro, will do, and one in return:  http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/07/08/indicator-panel-menu-rocks-the-house/
<jcastro> jono: cody russell
<jcastro> not somerville
<jono> balls
<jono> hah
<jono> obvious mistake
<jcastro> jono: also, scottk just blogged about it in kubuntu and how aurelien is working with upstream
<jcastro> so throw a link that way!
<jono> I always mix them up
<jcastro> http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2010/07/08/global-menu-in-action-in-kubuntu-maverick/
<jono> ok, I have some tweeting to do :-)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> much better than your "how is everyone doing this morning!"
<jono> screw you :)
<jcastro> you're becoming the mmeeks of twitter
 * jcastro runs
<jono> dholbach, can you get UDW in Lernid
<jono> it is not there
<dholbach> jono: it is in the calendar
<dholbach> I added it this morning
<dholbach> jono: or do I need to do something special to get it into Lernid?
<dholbach> jono: I have no idea how to do anything but something in the calendar
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> have I said sorry for your loss today yet?
<dholbach> jcastro: not explicitly to me, but I heard how sorry you were
<dholbach> "viva la españa" were your words
<jcastro> yeah, but I don't know how to make the n with the squiggly
<jcastro> :)
<jono> dholbach, just adding it to the calendar should do it
<dholbach> jono: I did that
<jono> dholbach, can you paste me the ical link
<jono> so I can check it is right on the server
<dholbach> jono: http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/canonical.com_qg6t4s8i7mg8d4lgfu9f93qid4%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<dholbach> jcastro: over here it's   <alt gr> <+> <n>
<jono> dholbach, odd I am not seeing it
<jono> dholbach, can you test it in Lernid and see if it works
<dholbach> will lucid lernid be good enough?
<dholbach> jono: ^
<dholbach> I selected "Ubuntu Developer Week" from the list
<dholbach> then it crashed
<dholbach> it shows the wiki page in the session pane
<dholbach> no timetable though
<dholbach> jono: bug 603248
<ubot2> dholbach: Bug 603248 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/603248 is private
<dholbach> maybe that's the issue
<dholbach> I dunno
<dholbach> I'll subscribe you to it
<dholbach> that might be the problem, parsing dates
<dholbach> jono: ^?
<jono> dholbach, calendar did you put the events in?
<dholbach> jono: can you elaborate?
<jono> oops
<jono> which cal did you put the events in
<jono> ?
<jono> the Ubuntu Learning one?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it was filled out already
<dholbach> just needed more info
<dholbach> as I see it, lernid explodes parsing it
<jono> hmmm
<jono> I wonder what changed
<jono> we have done that with previous events
<jono> dholbach, can you look into this and see what is up?
<dholbach> I subscribed you to the bug
<jono> thanks
<jono> dholbach, but please follow up with the Lernid team
<jono> I want to make sure this is fixed
<dholbach> I'm not sure we'll manage to get it into lucid-updates for monday
<dholbach> but I'll talk to the guys tomorrow first thing
<dholbach> if that's ok
<dholbach> or hang on, let me un-private it
<dholbach> ok, filed it as an upstream issue too
<dholbach> jono: does http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51581983/Traceback.txt look to you like the issue?
<dholbach> jono: maybe you can set the upstream importance high?
<jono> dholbach, I am not involved in Lernid development any more, so I am not sure
<jono> can you talk to mbudde about this for me?
<dholbach> jono: ok, I'll send a separate mail
<jono> thanks
<jono> :)
<dholbach> ok, I'll send it now, but then I'll have to leave
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<pleia2> jono: is there anything we need to do to confirm that User Days (This Saturday-Sunday) is in lernid?
<dholbach> ok, done
<dholbach> jono: anything else?
<dholbach> just mailed Michael
<jono> pleia2, it isnt in there right now
<jono> one sec while I wrap something
<jono> dholbach, that should be cool, just follow up and keep on top of it
<jono> thanks
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> take care
<jcastro> JFo: holy ext4 fixes batman!
<JFo> heh
<JFo> mondo patches :)
<jcastro> it's unfortunate that the internets will focus on the bugs where the process fails instead of the good ones like this one
<highvoltage> that's like saying you wish the titanic never sank.  what a boring moveie that would've been then.
 * jussi waves to highvoltage
 * highvoltage waves over the atlantic
<jussi> oh, your in canada now, nice!
<jcastro> <-- late lunchin'
<highvoltage> jcastro: yep, bit of an adaptation since it's in a small city but otherwise I'm in good company so it's good
<IdleOne> highvoltage: How you handling the humidity?
<highvoltage> IdleOne: it's tough but I'm surviving, moving into a new place with air conditioning next week, but by then the humidity might be mostly over anyway :)
<IdleOne> yeah hopefully
<IdleOne> This might sound like a dumb question but have you ever been in a Northern country in the winter?
<paultag> akgraner: prod
<highvoltage> IdleOne: no, not yet, it's going to be a bit of a shock in the beginning :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> I grew up here and it's a shock every year :P
<highvoltage> yeah I told the people at work that they're probably used to it by now, and they also said that you never really get used to it. but at least there's central heating everywhere so it's just cold in the short moments you have to go outside
<paultag> akgraner: if you have a sec there is a matter I'd care to attend to :)
<IdleOne> highvoltage: it isn't as bad as you might imagine
<IdleOne> I mean 6-7 months a year at 20 below, you can handle that
<IdleOne> :)
<highvoltage> where do you live IdleOne?
<IdleOne> Montreal
<IdleOne> We will meet soon enough and I'll buy you a beer :)
<highvoltage> I was actually just thinking that it's a pity release party time is so far away, that's probably when I'll get to see most of the ubuntu québecois :)
<IdleOne> highvoltage: there is Ubuntu hour, been meaning to go to one
<highvoltage> oh cool. I'll probably come to that then when I have a car. which could be as long as 3 months even
<qense> highvoltage: Leaving South Africa just around the World Cup? :D
<qense> y
<IdleOne> there are ways of getting to places, right now I am not working so spending money is limited.
<qense> debuild
<highvoltage> qense: ironically, I hear more about the world cup here since the people at the office talk about it a lot :)
<qense> :)
<qense> Does Canada actually have a football team?
<highvoltage> from what I understand, ice hockey (just called hockey here) is the only sport that exists for the people here :)
<IdleOne> qense: of course, not a very good one mind you
<highvoltage> well, actually there is a guy in our office who plays soccer quite regularly
<qense> ah
<qense> sokker!
<IdleOne> going to need to teach highvoltage some Quebecois
<highvoltage> I watched Bon Cop Bad Cop. learned some very interesting words there
<IdleOne> I'm sure
<jcastro> interesting: http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=1467
<paultag> humm. Wonder where they got some of this info from jcastro -- I could have sworn we imported from testing this cycle
<jcastro> we did
<paultag> jcastro: so how is it faster then Ubuntu?
<paultag> moreover, faster by what metric
<jcastro> I don't know what that means
<jcastro> I've never seen a distro run faster or slower than another on general desktop use
<paultag> I get the feeling Mint was forked by non Ubuntu members
<paultag> jcastro: aye
<jcastro> are any of them ubuntu people? I thought they've always been independant
<akgraner> paultag, what's up?
<paultag> akgraner: mind if I slide a PM your way in a few minutes?
<paultag> akgraner: just getting settled in
<akgraner> no worries when ever :-)  back home for a few hours
<paultag> akgraner: thanks :)
<pleia2> oh, regarding ubuntu dev week calendar, in addition to pulling Helpers: and Agenda:, the "Event: Ubuntu Developer Week" line needs to be added for them all
<pleia2> ^^ akgraner (dholbach is gone)
<akgraner> ok when I am through with my call I'll work on it
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks! if you want to add Helpers: for the session (maybe you and dholbach?) that's fine, but having it as "TBD" isn't good because it's interpreted literally :) and "Agenda:" isn't a defined field for ClassBot so best case is that it's ignored, worst case is that it somehow confuses the bot and makes it not work properly (we need to do some more testing)
<pleia2> so removing Agenda: entirely is good
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll go through it all - I've had visitors today so I've been off line most of the day
<pleia2> akgraner: no problem, take your time :) just trying to tie off the loose ends so we're set for monday
<akgraner> It was great to remember what sunlight was :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<JFo> what is this 'sunlight' of which you speak?
<JFo> akgraner, ^^
<akgraner> JFo, it is a glorious thing - brings a bright glow and warms the earth to which we live...
<JFo> gah! does it hurt?
<pleia2> sometimes :\
<JFo> :-(
<kim0> Cool stuff .. Dell supports UEC http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/07/dell_canonical_ubuntu_clouds/
 * duanedesign waves at pleia2 
 * pleia2 waves to duanedesign 
<duanedesign> pleia2: do you have a sec for a real quick PM?
<pleia2> duanedesign: sure
<duanedesign> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-09
<czajkowski> boooo
<doctormo> Evening gents
<nhandler> Hey doctormo
<doctormo> Enjoying this education conference :-D
<doctormo> what are you up to this evening nhandler?
<nhandler> doctormo: Working on taking some ClassBot code to automate a section of the UWN
<doctormo> nice
<doctormo> nhandler: Does this mean an easier time to organise our classes?
<nhandler> doctormo: The script I'm working on will automate the Upcoming Meetings section of the UWN. The classes/meetings will still be organized on icals
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ddecator
<kim0> Morning everyone :)
<dholbach> hey kim0 - how are you doing?
<kim0> dholbach, enjoying this fine day sir :)
<kim0> How about yourself
<dholbach> I must say I'm quite a bit tired :)
<dholbach> but I went for a run this morning, so I'm a bit more awake now
<dholbach> I hope the breakfast will fix the rest :)
<kim0> hehe :D
<ddecator> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> ddecator, Morning :)
<dholbach> akgraner, pleia2, nhandler: if you find out who added the UDW slots to the calendar initially, please tell them to not make them a recurring event of something else - it's what crashed lernid
<dholbach> bug 603248 (and https://bugzilla.osafoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12415)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603248 in python-vobject (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "lernid crashed with ParseError in stringToDateTime() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603248
<ubot2> bugzilla.osafoundation.org bug 12415 in Import/Export "Import of Google Calendar ICAL file fails with "year is out of range" parse error" [Normal,New]
<dholbach> I'll recreate the event in the calendar now
<dholbach> I hate it when I feel like I could be replaced with a script :)
<dholbach> damn, lernid still crashes
<pleia2> dholbach: if you're still adding, I think you want to add Event: Ubuntu Developer Week
<dholbach> pleia2: where do I add that?
<pleia2> in the Description
<pleia2> all you want is:
<pleia2> Event: Ubuntu Developer Week
<pleia2> Instructor: dholbach
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> the old one didn't have that either
<pleia2> and if there are helpers, Helpers: akgraner
 * dholbach tries that
<pleia2> look at the User Days ones on Saturday :)
<dholbach> I'll try that, let's see if we get it fixed now :)
<pleia2> and "Where" should be the only place you put a location (there is no Location:)
<pleia2> "Where" should just be #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.net
<pleia2> (ClassBot reads that, so it knows it's #ubuntu-classroom rather than the spanish classroom or something)
<dholbach> does it understand "#ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.net"
<dholbach> that's in there right now
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> -chat might confuse it
<dholbach> so "#ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.net"?
<pleia2> yep
<dholbach> or just " #ubuntu-classroom"?
<pleia2> #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.net
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> we should have a script that does this :)
<pleia2> pull Agenda: too, not sure what Classbot will do with that (it should just ignore it, but we haven't throughly tested)
<dholbach> too easy to get wrong, too much manual work
<dholbach> ok
<pleia2> yeah, I agree
<pleia2> I only get it right because I've done so much testing, all stuck in my head now ;)
<dholbach> and for the time being at least documented :)
<dholbach> pleia2: ok, so you need to do it! :-P
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I can doublecheck things tomorrow (both the schedule and the syntax) and fix anything that's astray :)
<pleia2> should get some sleep now
<dholbach> do it or document it ;-)
<dholbach> pleia2: yeah, I was wondering why you were still awake :)
<dholbach> pleia2: good night :)
<pleia2> yeah, or that
<pleia2> thanks, have a nice day :)
<dholbach> thanks :)
 * dholbach hugs pleia2
<dholbach> I hope it'll work now :)
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> good luck!
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> ok, still no dice
 * dholbach dives into the code :-(
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hi dholbach
<AlanBell> is it just me, or is http://planet.ubuntu.com/ looking a bit light on logos at the top?
<nigelb> hola folks
<nigelb> AlanBell: something is missing.  I'm guessing the ubuntu logo
<qense> Was it already using the new logo?
<AlanBell> no, don't think so
<qense> Maybe a good time to fix that now.
<nigelb> I think they are fixing it now
<nigelb> Riddel's blog post is awesome btw
<dholbach> akgraner, pleia2, nhandler: whoever added the recurring ubuntu app developer events in september, please tell them not to use those recurring events, I deleted them - it kills python-vobject
 * dholbach creates an account for upstream bug tracker
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> folks liked the ubuntu cds i gave out yesterday
<czajkowski> few even trying the live cd
<czajkowski> seems matthew barker fropm canonical will also be here
<nigelb> rocking :)}
<czajkowski> anyone got the link the open source cartoon made ?
<vish> hehe , today's new fun trivia  dholbach just accepts hugs without any questions :p
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> when? what? where?
<vish> nigelb: there was a flash group hug in -desktop , and d-holbach was mentioned in the hug , but he wasnt in that room , someone just popped into -devel and hugged d-holbach  , and dam! no questions asked d-holbach hugged back :D
<nigelb> vish: when you say dholbach and hugs, I remember that video from one of the uds's
<vish> nigelb: me too! :)
<nigelb> gah, what the heck, I decided to hold an Ubuntu hour :)
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<paultag> nigelb: grats, my friend
<nigelb> paultag: :)
<paultag> Man, I'm bored.
<dholbach> paultag: I wish I had your problems
<qense> paultag: When sending that mail to our LoCo, please also elaborate a bit about what tasks a LoCo can have. Some of the fiercest resistance against opening up is coming from a few moderators who feel Ubuntu NL == forums.
<paultag> I'm working at Boston College. I am almost done with a degree in Comp-Sci, and I do research in algorithms for fun.
<paultag> Guess what they have me doing? Writing up text for a website
<paultag> dholbach: :/
<paultag> qense: You got it :)
<qense> thanks!
<nigelb> dholbach: me too!
<nigelb> paultag: hahaha
<paultag> it sucks nigelb
<paultag> I have a degree in comp-sci, not english
<nigelb> paultag: Its much more intersting to write the functionality of the site
<paultag> nigelb: they asked me to write a progress tracker for recovering servers
<paultag> nigelb: I had it done in less then a day
<nigelb> paultag: give them some time
<nigelb> they pr
<paultag> nigelb: I said "What's next?" They told me they thought it would take me the whole summer, so I should just work on teh website
<nigelb> they probably never had a kid just out of college who started speaking C before english
<paultag> nigelb: I guess so. So here I am, sitting at my desk, writing about frak I don't know
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> don't reveal your weakness :p
<czajkowski> just to note: mojitos and cider do not mix at all
<paultag> qense: sorry it's taking too long RE email, we're down two loco council members for a few days.
<paultag> And that there is council person #1
<paultag> down and out because of Cider. I thought you were irish czajkowski?
<qense> paultag: Doesn't matter. It's almost World Cup final anyway, so it's not like much people are payinga ttention.
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> qense: true!
<czajkowski> paultag: yummy english cider
<nigelb> Germans are hunting for octopus recipies I heard
<paultag> czajkowski: I could use a stiff glass right about now
<paultag> nigelb: >:(
<czajkowski> evil mojitos
<czajkowski> feckin mint
<qense> The octopus said Spain, but during the Europa Cup it was right all the times, except for the finale!
<qense> Lets hope that pattern will repeat itself this time.
<paultag> :)
<qense> They're already preparing the homeboats in Amsterdam.
<czajkowski> off again
<czajkowski> bye
<nigelb> qense: probably that is a pattern/
<paultag> later czajkowski :)
<qense> by czajkowski!
<qense> If you actually pay attention czajkowski isn't even that hard to spell!
<paultag> Whoh, wait, what?
<paultag> I can't even pronounce that
<nigelb> paultag: amen
<paultag> If I ever met czajkowski, I would just cough and say kowski
<nigelb> or Laura
<qense> Laura is probably better.
<paultag> true
<qense> The cz is probably a ts(j) sound
<paultag> aye
<paultag> somepeople can't pronounce my name :)
<nigelb> its a cha sound
<paultag> Tagliamonte, it's not that bad if you slow it down
<nigelb> ha, I have trouble with Nigel all the time
<nigelb> pronounciation and spelling
<qense> My first name is Sense! It is so hard to tell people it is not the English word!
<qense> Although Jono is always trying really well.
<Pendulum> paultag: polish spelling of Tchaikovsky
<nigelb> qense: its more like sensay right?
<qense> Pendulum: is she familiy?
<paultag> Pendulum: my last name?
<Pendulum> no, how to pronounce czajkowski
<nigelb> paultag: Pendulum meant laura's last name
<paultag> Ahhhhhhhh
<paultag> Pendulum: that makes a lot of sense
<qense> nigelb: The last 'e' is pronounced like the the letter 'a' in the British pronunciation of 'above'.
<qense> paultag: No! My parents made Sense! hah
<qense> ahem
<qense> bad joke
<paultag> Ha!!!
<qense> paultag: Polish write 'Tchaikovsky' like 'Laura'? :S
<qense> ah
<qense> nvm
<nigelb> I'm off for the day from work. catch y'all when I get home
<paultag> l8r sk8r
<nhandler> dholbach: No clue who did that. The learning calendar really shouldn't have : a) recurring events or b) All day events (they should be set to go from 00:00 to 23:59 instead).
<dholbach> nhandler: I hope vobject upstream fixes it
<jono> hi all
<paultag> 'lo jono
<kim0> jono, morning jono
<jono> hey :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jono: I can't make our 1-on-1 next week
<dholbach> jono: just replied
 * kim0 has 50+ tabs open and reading like crazy :)
<nigelb> kim0: irc?
<kim0> nah browser
<nigelb> ah
<kim0> if it were irc, I'd be a bot
<nigelb> then I may be a bot
<kim0> lol :D
<jcastro> jono: you removed your menu bar right? (the old app,places,system menu)
<jussi> kim0: I have somewhere close to 150 channels....
<kim0> jussi: ehum :)
<kim0> I think that's really too much eh
<nhandler> I have ~100. I found the cost/benefit ratio of being in more channels not advantageous
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> I start with ~15, and over the course of weeks it turns into over 50, that's when I know to restart the client
<paultag> +1
<jcastro> jono: can you try to add the menu bar back? Tell me if that works pls.
<paultag> God forbid I boot up xchat
<jussi> nhandler: see thats where you need quassel's chat mointor :D
<paultag> I overran the c char * that they used to store channels
<jono> jcastro, hang on, I have a call about to start
<jcastro> oh no worries
<paultag> turns out it's a malloc(sizeof(char)*300) :/
<jcastro> jono: whenever you get a chance
<jcastro> it's not urgent
<jono> what is the applet for the main menu again?
<jcastro> "menu bar"
<jono> GNOME Menu Bar is my current one
<jono> ok works fine for me
<jcastro> "main menu" is the logo with the down arrow
<jcastro> hmm, thanks!
<nhandler> jussi: What does the chat monitor do again?
<nigelb> paultag: that beats all of us
<nigelb> nhandler: gives you preview of all channels you're in
<paultag> nigelb: not channels, chars
<paultag> nigelb: nhandler beats me without a doubt
<nigelb> paultag: you had a channel name bigger than that?
<nhandler> nigelb: Yeah, that wouldn't help me
<paultag> nigelb: they are all on the same line
<paultag> nigelb: #foo,#bar,#baz
<nigelb> ahh
<nigelb> nhandler: I think its nice
<paultag> nigelb: idiot programmer imho
<nigelb> paultag: haha
<nigelb> paultag: you can submit a patch
<paultag> I filed a bug, but to no avail so far
<paultag> nigelb: I don't care enough for xchat
<paultag> nigelb: I'll just start using irssi more
<nigelb> irssi++
<kim0> can anyone using irssi heavily share his auto-start scripts (especially notification stuff) .. I wanna play/switch to it
 * nigelb doesn't use notification
<nigelb> kim0: do you have iphone?
<nigelb> if so there is some script for it
<kim0> nigelb, nah Android
<kim0> but I meat PC notifications
<kim0> like jumping tray icons and so on :D
<nigelb> kim0: nhandler had some stuff for it
<nigelb> kim0: nhandler.wordpress.com
<kim0> cool checking it out
<pleia2> jono: User Days still isn't showing up in Lernid and it's tomorrow, how do I get this fixed? :)
<nigelb> I wonder if we could get rid of the need for config files
<pleia2> or give the classroom team access
<paultag> GRRRR, user days :(
<paultag> I just lost my slides
<nigelb> LOL
<pleia2> I'm not even sure jono is the right person to be bothering about this :\
<paultag> I have my stuff backed up, but the images are gone
<nigelb> its on his server I think?
<paultag> I spent hours on them
<paultag> >:(
<pleia2> paultag: aww :(
<pleia2> nigelb: I think so
<nigelb> pleia2: I remember doing a config file for last time
<paultag> pleia2: lucky I backed up the text, but loosing those images is a shot in the gut
<nigelb> I started using git at work
<paultag> w00t!
<paultag> git rocks so hard
<paultag> nigelb: I use it 100% ( unless doctormo comes up with a crazy idea and wants to use bzr )
<nigelb> Yes, bzr is more awesome, but awesomeness is tied into LP, so can't use it that well
<paultag> nigelb: nah, github rocks.
<dholbach> pleia2: I have no idea - they look just like the UDW entries
<dholbach> pleia2: might be worth mailing ~mbudde
<nigelb> paultag: github rocks
<dholbach> pleia2: (the lernid maintainer)
<paultag> nigelb: I track whube on it
<paultag> nigelb: http://github.com/whube :)
<nigelb> paultag: but what I meant is that the awesome features of bzr are built into LP
<paultag> nigelb: Yeah
<pleia2> dholbach: thanks, I'll do that :)
<jussi01> dinner + beer is a good thing :D
<paultag> jussi01: mmm, what kind of beer?
<jussi01> paultag: only the best finnish beer for me, Olvi!
<paultag> jussi01: mmm, sounds good. What kind of beer is it?
<nigelb> jussi01: I see you're enjoying weekend
<paultag> jussi01: ale / ipa / stout etc :)
<jussi01> paultag: sorry, looked elsewhere for a sec. pale lager.
<paultag> *shudder* pilsner
<paultag> jussi01: ah, nice :)
<jussi01> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer_in_Finland
<nigelb> paultag: git makes it eassy for an office environment when you want thinks private and lets you host it on your own :)
<paultag> nigelb: you can do the same for bzr...
<nigelb> paultag: wait, you wan?
<paultag> nigelb: and LP is open source, so if you even wanted an internal LP instance
<nigelb> there are far more sucessful instances of git than bzr :p
<paultag> nigelb: because git is braindead to use
<paultag> nigelb: bzr takes some arguing :)
<jussi01> git is very cool
<nigelb> I wanted something very easy to use
<paultag> it's my vcs of choise
<nigelb> naturally cve and svn got ruled out :p
<paultag> erm choice
<paultag> nigelb: cvs ?
<nigelb> s/cve/cvs
<paultag> just making sure there was no fancy new vcs :)
<nigelb> I love what linus says about cve :P
<nigelb> grr
<nigelb> CVS!
<paultag> nigelb:wtoo many vulns ;)
<paultag> it's mussle memory, eh?
<paultag> grrr, god I hate this lag.
<nigelb> yeah
 * jussi shares a peice of connection speed with paultag
<paultag> jussi: thanks :/, I'll need it.
<jussi> paultag: I am getting scared of when I move - have to go to 3G only :(
<paultag> jussi: oh noes!
<nigelb> jussi01: when are you moving?
<jussi> about 3 weeks
<paultag> jussi: hope  you have some neighbors with wifi where you go :)
 * dholbach calls it a day - have a good WE - see you soon again
<paultag> later dholbach :)
<jussi> paultag: my nearest neighbour will be over 300m away... ;)
<paultag> whoh!
<paultag> NICE!
<nigelb> dholbach: have fun!
<paultag> jussi: totally worth it
<dholbach> thanks guys
<jussi> paultag: yup
<qense> bye
<jussi> paultag: and the house is still only 20 mins from the main cetre of Oulu, and 5 mins from a shopping centre :D
<paultag> jussi: how did you manage that?
<jussi> paultag: motorway is only about 3km
<nigelb> jussi: getting ready for settling down?
<jussi> nigelb: yeah, getting married in sept so all related I suppose
<nigelb> jussi: :)
<nigelb> jussi: congrats in advance (again)
<paultag> jussi: grats :)
<jussi> so, who wants to see a pic of said house :D?
<paultag> o/
<jussi> http://imagebin.ca/view/NFRH0S4D.html
<jussi> its a log house, so thats nice :)
<paultag> jussi: nice! That's really cool :)
<jussi> yeah, its a pretty nice place
<jussi> on 2Ha, so that makes it even better
<doctormo> paultag: Use bzr for what?
<paultag> doctormo: project versioning
<doctormo> paultag: Explain some more please.
<scott-work> jussi: that house is a log cabin (of sorts)!  that's freaking cool!
<paultag> doctormo: explain what? Nothing to explain -- you prefer bzr over git
 * scott-work always wanted a log cabin in the woods
<paultag> doctormo: so when we collaborate, I don't care, so we end up using bzr
<jussi> scott-work: yeah, our 2HA is mostly birch forest, but the surrounding land is farmland
<jussi> oh, and you all need to see this, its taken from near the gas station about 3km from the house :D http://imagebin.ca/view/Yio6_ac.html
<paultag> jussi: nice :)
<doctormo> paultag: I don't really like git :-P plus it's half perl, that's freeky.
<scott-work> lol @ doctormo
<paultag> bah
<paultag> doctormo: it works better, and I love the branches in git
<doctormo> paultag: Git is faster, bzr is easier to use and has a project management concept with it's intergration of launchpad.
<nigelb> jussi: its worth the distance and being only on 3g
<paultag> doctormo: I don't think it's easier :/
<doctormo> paultag: Even if wanted to try and get GC to use git for instance, it wouldn't fit because it doesn't understand 'projects'
<jussi> nigelb: certainly is.
<paultag> doctormo: you should try using it for about a month
<doctormo> paultag: I have no projects I want to be in that use it.
<jussi> Ive an option for a different wireless technology as well, but its expensive and not very fast (up to 2Mb/s)
<paultag> doctormo: so migrate one to git and try it for a while
<nigelb> I liked git better than bzr for project stuff
<doctormo> paultag: And what in return will you offer?
<jussi> lets start a flamewar... oh wait... moving on...
<paultag> doctormo: Humm. I'll say Basil your goofy way and call it Coriander
<paultag> doctormo: for a month
<paultag> doctormo: bbl, think about it :)
<doctormo> You also have to say biscuits and jam, you can't use p&j as a phrase and you have to ware a monocle for at least 3 days.
 * JFo goes shopping for monocles
<doctormo> bye!
<pleia2> jono: we need http://www.jonobacon.org/files/lernid/ubuntu.lernid updated for User Days, how do we accomplish this?
<jono> pleia2, just give me a few mins, I need to finish an urgent mail and then I will ping you and we can get it sorted
<jono> thanks
<jono> :)
<pleia2> thank you :)
<jono> :)
 * nigelb hugs jono 
 * jono hugs nigelb
<nigelb> jono: can we move that file to some place controlled by canonical where classroom team can have access? that way we don't have thse bottlenecks?
<pleia2> yeah, I have access to strontium and neodymium already, so either of those would be easy
<pleia2> just need to add a couple others
<paultag> Oh doctormo
<jcastro> ground control to doctormo
<jcastro> ground control to doctormo
<nigelb> LOL
<jcastro> take your protein pills and put your helmet on!
<paultag> major tom to ground control....
<jcastro> This is ground control to doctormo, you've really made the graaaaaaade
<paultag> Hahaha!
<jono> nigelb, sure, I would like to move it away from my server
<nigelb> jono: we'll get things done and can you do an apache re direct for us?
<nigelb> that way you're happy and we're happy :)
<JFo> dangit, now I have to listen to that jcastro
 * JFo queues up rhythmbox
<paultag> oh bowie.
<jcastro> JFo: I have some questions for you! wanna mumble later?
<JFo> sure
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> did you guys fix the print screen key yet?
<jono> nigelb, well we need to know where to host it
<jono> and who gets access
<nigelb> jono: pleia2 has access to servers.  classroom management team will have access
<jono> nigelb, ok cool
<nigelb> classroom management team = nhandler, cjohnston, and pleia2 :)
<nigelb> jono: we just want access to be given to nhandler and cjohnston too so we don't get bottlenecked
<nigelb> Once you finish this UDW, I'll work with mbudde and you to get things done :)
<JFo> jcastro, not sure
<JFo> could be breakage from upstream
<JFo> did you file a bug? :)
<jcastro> JFo: it's open already
<jcastro> I was just giving you smack
<JFo> ah
<jono> pleia2, ok, are the events in the calendar
<jono> ?
<jono> pleia2, can you email me an event block (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid/LernidEvent for how to create one) and I will add it
<nigelb> jono: can I patebin you?
<pleia2> jono: sent
<jono> thanks
<nigelb> gah, she's faster :)
<pleia2> thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> pleia2: you rock :)
<jono> pleia2, added
<jono> but no events show
<nhandler> jono: While you are here, think you could implement https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/lernid/+bug/533279/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533279 in lernid "Remove need for .lernid configuration files (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nhandler> The ical URL is: http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/canonical.com_qg6t4s8i7mg8d4lgfu9f93qid4%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<jono> nhandler, I don't hack on Lernid anymore
<jono> you will need to speak to the maintainers
 * nigelb goes to check
<nhandler> jono: That isn't a change to the code. That is just a workaround involving a config flie
<jono> nhandler, I don't understand what the change is?
<nigelb> nhandler: bug jcastro instead.  He has commit access ;p
<pleia2> nhandler: that is the calendar link I gave him
<nhandler> pleia2: Yes, but the .lernid file in that comment would basically add an "event" that extends the entire year, so sessions that are not part of true events would show up under it
<pleia2> jono: I think maybe there needs to be an empty line between [Ubuntu User Days] and homepage = https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> nhandler: ah, gotcha
<pleia2> but Homepage comes up ok in lernid.. hrm
<jono> pleia2, shouldnt matter
<jono> it is a problem with the calendar
<pleia2> nhandler, nigelb can you debug? I need to get back to work
<nhandler> pleia2: Let me make sure I have lernid installed :)
<pleia2> jono: thanks for adding it :)
<jono> aha
<jono> found it
<jono> one sec
<jono> fixed
<jono> it didn't have :00 for the seconds in the times
<jono> you said 09:30
<jono> not 09:30:00
<pleia2> ah, oops :)
<pleia2> thanks
<jono> that is a bug
<jono> all working now :-)
<jcastro> jono: mumbles?
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jono> one sec
<jcastro> oops
<jcastro> I meant JFo
<jono> ahhh cool
<jono> np
<jono> :)
<jcastro> oh hey, your gimp bug is fixed
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> UNE on monday, not this week, no didrocks
<nhandler> jono: Can you add http://paste.ubuntu.com/461217/  ?
<jcastro> this mutter bug is affecting the menu. :(
<JFo> jcastro, sure
<jono> nhandler, what problem does this solve?
<jono> the user experience of Lernid is to allow people to select an event
<jono> selecting Ubuntu Classroom is not useful in my view
<jono> I agree we need to move the config away from my server but I don't believe this is the solution
<jcastro> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/laptops/acer-wmi.txt
<jono> although...
<jono> we could have the entry as All Sessions I guess
<jono> let me add that
<nhandler> jono: It allows lernid to be used for all Classes. Including the one-off ones that we organize. Like I said in the bug, it isn't perfect, but it is a workaround until the bug is fixed
<jono> nhandler, I added it but it doesn't show sessions
<nhandler> Hmm...Neither is the UUD event
<jono> the others events work for me
<jono> just not all sessions
<jono> nhandler, I have removed it - do some testing and I can always add it later
<nhandler> Hmm...UDW works, UUD still won't give me a schedule :(
<nhandler> Quiting and restarting lernid fixed that
<jcastro> jono: can you doublecheck you have the latest appmenu-gtk? (check with lp vs. what you have installed just in case your mirror is behind)
<jcastro> 0.1.1-0ubuntu1
<nigelb> I sincerely hope that one day Robbie will learn to send mails correctly :p
<jcastro> hey nigelb
<jcastro> if this week you have another slow week then I think we should post again to -devel asking for more help
<nigelb> jcastro: yes
<nigelb> Also, I'll pick up this week
<nigelb> work gave me laptop for until mine comes back
<jcastro> nigelb: well, the idea is for a team based effort, heh
<nigelb> jcastro: yes, I intend to do and then say how easy it is and encourage others to do
 * jcastro nods
<nigelb> like dholbach did last week or week before
<jcastro> leading by example ftw
<nigelb> exactly!
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<nigelb> yay, one person marked time for ubuntu hour
<nigelb> so I won't be alone :)
<paultag> nigelb: woot
<jcastro> it's megadeth friday!
<scott-work> jcastro: do you like the latest megadeth?  i think i miss dave when he was out of his mind on drugs.
<scott-work> it's a slipknot friday for me
<jcastro> scott-work: mostly, It'll depend on how well the songs stand up live
<jcastro> scott-work: How The Story Ends is my fave
<scott-work> jcastro: ah, i'm old school, i still think peace sells... is their best
<scott-work> jcastro: but i had just left the sheltered life at home to go to college in '87 and discovered metal at that time, it holds a special place for me
<scott-work> like metallica's ride the lightning
<jcastro> ftw
<jcastro> <-- phone
<scott-work> seeing 'ftw' cracks me up, because when i see it i think of motley crue and nikki sixxs writing it on his arm in concert, he didn't mean 'for the win' though ;)
<jono_> Technoviking, around?
<jcastro> end o week, cheers everyone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0i-whGHf-Y
<popey> pleia2: Penn & Teller on BBC now!
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> yeah, I caught them before they skipped town for a bit
<popey> they must have been coming here :)
<JFo> someone told me I reminded them of Penn the other day popey. I'm trying to remember where... and why :)
<popey> I think the same thing!
<JFo> oh dear
 * popey huggles JFo 
<JFo> heh, thanks
<JFo> been a rough week
<AlanBell> JFo: when I saw pleia2's blog my first thought was that she was standing with you!
<JFo> where?
<JFo> AlanBell, do you have a link to it?
<AlanBell> http://planet.ubuntu-women.org/
<JFo> thanks
<popey> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3165
<AlanBell> the hair is too long
<JFo> yep, just a bit though
<AlanBell> I saw the pic before reading the words and figured it was at some linux conference or other
<JFo> hah!
<JFo> that is too funny
<JFo> well, it is beer'o'clock
<popey> \o/
<JFo> I must go and have one or three
 * AlanBell has just returned from the pub
<JFo> see you all later :)
<popey> emjoy
<popey> -typos
<AlanBell> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-10
<jcastro> pleia2: around?
<pleia2> jcastro: yep
<jcastro> those ubuntu women marketing materials look quite amazing!
<jcastro> is there a plan for shirts?
<pleia2> yeah, Troy did a really amazing job
<maco> troy's awesome
<maco> oh oh can i go update the shirt design i made with the new logos then?
<pleia2> I've been talking to Cathy Malmrose of ZaReason about some resellers she uses for t-shirts
<pleia2> maco: please do! :)
<jcastro> count me in for 4-5 shirts!
<jcastro> have you talked to someone at zazzle?
<jcastro> they do the mozilla store iirc
<pleia2> akgraner had some shirts printed up by zazzle, I don't know anything about the quality, etc of those
<maco> pleia2's been talking to actual high quality printers local to her
<jcastro> \o/
<maco> which reminds me: please no cafepress
<maco> ink fade :(
<pleia2> maco: do you know how they are for other things, like coffee mugs?
<pleia2> I am not too keen on them for clothes, but I was wondering about other items
<jcastro> pleia2: gnome and mozilla use zazzle
<jcastro> they appear to be quite awesome, no idea on price or specifics tho
<maco> all i have from cafepress is at  shirt
<maco> a t shirt
<pleia2> price seemed high to me at zazzle
<pleia2> but we'll spec out some ideas
<jcastro> yeah :-/
<jcastro> I have like 4 tshirt stores local to me, so if you run into a dead end lmk
<jcastro> I happen to live within a mile of like all 4 of them
<jcastro> dunno how I got so lucky, hah
<pleia2> the california team got our shirts from a local place, but the women's t-shirts are actually see-through
<maco> jcastro: do you have SVGs of the new logos?
<pleia2> I am thankful for the donation, but I have to wear another shirt under mine when I wear my CA T :)
<maco> ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu studio, uw, and edubuntu are all on the shirt design i made
<maco> jcastro: have you seen that?
<jcastro> maco: links please!
<jcastro> no I don't have svgs
<maco> jcastro: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Ideas/TShirtDesigns
<jcastro> (if you want svgs perhaps ask ken wimer?)
<maco> but of course all the logos have to be replaced now
<maco> and i guess the font where it says ubuntu women
<jcastro> the vines are cool!
<maco> pleia2: the ubuntu font for that you think?
<jcastro> oh hey, I thought about something today
<maco> jcastro: thanks
<doctormo> maco, jcastro: would you like svg versions?
<maco> doctormo: yes please
<jcastro> doctormo: not me personally, but she does
<maco> jcastro: do you see an easter egg on that design?
<doctormo> maco:what was the original made in?
<maco> doctormo: inkscape
<jcastro> I see the debian swirl if that's what you mean
<maco> jcastro: yep :)
<jcastro> maco: I got you beat!
<maco> doctormo: well, i mean...paper and pencil...and then inkscape
<doctormo> lol
<jcastro> maco: ok I lie, emma jane's got you beat, she gave us hand made blankets for a wedding gift
<jcastro> with hidden debian swirls!
<doctormo> maco: Ah so what happened to the svg versions? are they lost int he sands of time or just with someone else?
<jcastro> maco: remind me later and I'll take a picture
<maco> i didnt have a tablet yet at the time, so i drew on paper, then scanned and did an autotrace in inkscape, then manually cleaned it up
<maco> doctormo: on my hard disk
<maco> doctormo: the wiki just wouldnt display svg right or something so i uploaded a png
<pleia2> maco: yeah, I'd go with the new ubuntu font
<maco> doctormo: hey wait there's a *link* to the svg!
<jcastro> hey so anyway I did a komen walk a few months ago and they have like, teams of people
<jcastro> and I was thinking it'd be cool to have an ubuntu logo with the pink ribbon
<doctormo> maco: OK, so you don't need an svg, you already have one? Just trying to make sure before I retrace this design.
<jcastro> but I have not thought this through, I only thought about it a few hours ago
<maco> doctormo: i need svgs of the new logos so i can modify my existing svg of that design to have the new ones
<maco> doctormo: because those are the old colourful logos
<pleia2> I am not sure if xubuntu ever got around to making a new logo
<maco> weren't they the first after ubuntu to do so?
 * pleia2 's only input was "Make sure it still has the mouse, we love the mouse, I use xubuntu because of the mouse"
<pleia2> they never settled on one
<maco> i thought cody pulled one out of the hat immediately
<doctormo> maco: So a new logo for ubuntu women hasn't been created yet, or hasn't been put up for download in svg?
<pleia2> maco: there were a few drafts, no decision
<maco> doctormo: we have svg for UW. i dont know where to find SVG for kubuntu or ubuntu or xubuntu or ubuntu studio
<maco> i imagine the ubuntu branding page has an ubuntu one *somewhere*
<maco> did studio get a new logo?
<doctormo> maco: cool, link me to the new svg for uw and I'll put it in my collection.
<maco> ive only seen png versions for kubuntu though :-/
<maco> i'll have to bother jonathan later
<pleia2> doctormo: http://www.ubuntu-women.org/img/ubuntu-women-community-identity/
<pleia2> (they're also available here, but it's 160M of stuff and contains tons of other design elements: https://code.launchpad.net/~troy-sobotka/+junk/ubuntu-women-community-identity )
<maco> in particular http://www.ubuntu-women.org/img/ubuntu-women-community-identity/ubuntu-women-cof.svg
<jcastro> any ideas for a breast cancer ubuntu shirt?
 * jcastro jumps up and down for attention
<maco> jcastro: would munnies go to the breast cancer people? cuz putting the pink ribbon there without donating is icky
<jcastro> the way I've seen it work is people make their own shirts
<jcastro> and walk/run in events and the money goes to the charity
<paultag> hey jcastro
<jcastro> but it would be cool if there was an "official" shirt that had X% going to the fund, like other organizations do
<paultag> jcastro: are we doing a coders for brest cancer thing or something?
<paultag> +1 jcastro
<paultag> jcastro: my grandmother just got thru fighting brest cancer, I'm here to help
<duanedesign> with the ubuntu new ubuntu logo you could replace the small circle of fiends at the end with the pink ribbon
<jcastro> paultag: no I was just thinking outloud, I did a walk a few months ago
<paultag> jcastro: ahha
<jcastro> but it came up in my head today
<paultag> jcastro: I'm down to help if you need it
<jcastro> because my wife was like "there's some party on friday and miss michigan will be there but you need to dress up and pay money"
<jcastro> and I was like "screw that"
<maco> oooh apparently i organized things on my hard drive at some point
<jcastro> then today I was wearing the cancer shirt and she was like "you could have just worn that?"
<maco> instead of being on ~/Desktop/ the vine design is in ~/Pictures/designs/UW/ surprisingly
<jcastro> then she tells me the entire event is a breast cancer fundraiser
<jcastro> so now all my family thinks I'm too lazy/cheap to go to a fundraiser because I was never paying attention
<maco> oh oh
<maco> you just referred to jill as your wife! weeeeeeeeee!
<paultag> Oh noe!!!!
<jcastro> maco: it's been a month!
<jcastro> paultag: miss ohio is there too! (Her step brother is miss michigan's boyfriend)
<jcastro> so anyway, I'm wearing this susan komen shirt today
<paultag> jcastro: Wa wa wee wa, how old?
<jcastro> and I was like "we can so do an ubuntu team"
<jcastro> sort of like how leann and dustin wear ubuntu shirts when they do marathons
<jcastro> we could do ubuntu shirts during the komen marches around the country
<jcastro> paultag: 25ish I guess?
<paultag> jcastro: but seriously, can we do something for breast cancer?
<jcastro> so yeah, I think so
<duanedesign> jcastro: the susan komen logo looks like a pink ribbon/ person
<jcastro> duanedesign: yeah, so, circle of friends them. :D
<paultag> the pSoF
<jcastro> Circle is spelled with a C paultag
<paultag> Doh!!!
<paultag> wow, bad mistake
<jcastro> it's ok, you have an ohio education
<paultag> jcastro: I grew up in Boston!
<paultag> jcastro: but my University would be proud
<Pendulum> okay, I hate to be a bit of a naysayer here, but if you're going to do an official Ubuntu breast cancer shirt, are you going to have a problem if people start designing their own in support of other causes?
<paultag> jcastro: at least it's not michigan state
<maco> now we know what doctormo's progeny have to look forward to for education!
<duanedesign> it has the circle at the top. if you added two more circles you would almost have an ubuntu loogo
<jcastro> Pendulum: I have no idea how it works, I am thinking outloud
<Pendulum> or what're you going to do if they start bringing their causes to you and saying "do one of this too"
<Pendulum> how do you cut it off?
<jcastro> right
<paultag> Pendulum: run it through the community, I guess
<jcastro> "ubuntu users for the erradication of non-metal music"
<maco> -1
<duanedesign> jcastro: sometimes just making something pink is enought o associatte it with breast cancer
<pleia2> haha
<paultag> -1
<paultag> bah!
<paultag> jcastro: ubuntu user for the promotion of electro-anarcho-punk-funk-rock-folk
<maco> punk funk?
<maco> wait i wanna hear this
<jcastro> we did do the ubuntu one music store proceeds for the lynx
<paultag> Man, I'll have to do some digging
<paultag> sec
<Pendulum> personally, while I support breast cancer research, I feel like it's a big fundraiser thing when a lot of other just as deserving issues get ignored (for the record, my grandmother has breast cancer and will for the rest of her life)
<pleia2> of course the trademark situation has to be taken into account, I'm even somewhat shy to offer ubuntu women shirts via a store like zazzle because of it
<maco> pleia2: yeah, thats something we have to go talk to canonical lawyers about right? because thered be $ happening
<maco> jono said talk to lawyers, he cant bless it
<jcastro> Pendulum: yeah, it's a weird topic. tbh it wasn't until I learned of a relative who I didn't even know dying from it I would have been obivious
<pleia2> maco: yeah, elky went through some pain when she worked at a store selling ubuntu, they couldn't sell ubuntu shirts
<pleia2> s/selling ubuntu/selling ubuntu pcs
<maco> pleia2: i thought it was "she couldnt get a discount on shirts and got annoyed"?
<paultag> maco: this is a rad track http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME9cHn6j88o&feature=related
<maco> they said she'd have to buy them at the canonical store online and mark them up
<pleia2> no, her only option was paying full price from the canonical store and passing along that to the customers, they couldn't make any
<maco> oh, no markup allowed? dang
<jcastro> why not make your own like locos do?
<paultag> maco: that or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPallS7LMlE <-- but this is remixed mainstream
<maco> jcastro: the issue is using the ubuntu logo
<pleia2> I think selling loco shirts for profit is a somewhat grey area
<paultag> +1 pleia2
<jcastro> oh, I see, for profit
<paultag> pleia2: imho if it's for a loco it's cool, but for personal gain is a bit off without going through Canonical
<paultag> pleia2: I think Canonical has the same view
<maco> jcastro: well even if UW puts no markup, zazzle's making a profit by selling 'em for us, see?
 * jcastro nods
<Pendulum> jcastro: for the record, my grandmother isn't actually dying of it, but she was 87 when diagnosed and they opted for conservative treatment because surgery and then chemo or radiation probably had at least as good a chance of killing her as the cancer does
<maco> however i think a small markup for UW might be interesting to fund some of the group initiatives...
<jcastro> ok, I'll ask internally about how things like this work
<pleia2> I don't actually know where canonical would come down on these things, but I do keep it in mind, especially when we start talking about using the logo beyond "team" stuff
<paultag> aye
<jcastro> pleia2: it's a tough road I am sure
<jcastro> on one hand you want people to do awesome thing
<jcastro> on the other you want to make sure that "ubuntu members for killing babies" isn't possible
<pleia2> but then all of a sudden the ubuntu logo is promoting pro-life marches ;)
<paultag> ach!
<paultag> over my dead body :(
 * nigelb yawns
<nigelb> morning folks
<pleia2> hey nigelb, all ready for User Days? :D
<nigelb> pleia2: oh yes
<pleia2> \o/
<nigelb> though I just realized today is second saturday
<nigelb> which means banks are closed and no way for me to get some stuff done
<maco> oh dang.
<pleia2> guess you'll have to stay home with us
<maco> *grumble*
<maco> i have to figure out what im gonna say
<maco> and umm what time my thing is
<pleia2> lol
<nigelb> LOL
<maco> and umm...also write some ruby and scheme (and i dont know those languages! plz help me!)
<Pendulum> maco: you're after me
<Pendulum> so I think you're at 6PM Eastern
<maco> ruby was due 2 weeks ago and scheme was due wednesday and im stuck :(
<nigelb> I'm glad she remembers she's taking a session :p
<Pendulum> and I should go to bed so I can be awake in 6 hours :(
<nigelb> ruby should be ok
<nigelb> scheme = compiler design or something?
<maco> i cant figure out how to access member variables of a class instance
<maco> no, scheme is a lisp
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> paultag should know
<maco> i did compiler design a year ago
<nigelb> Im still yet to figure out what time it starts
<nigelb> ha! its at 3 pm
<nigelb> I guess I'm the only one with a comfortable time zone :D
 * nigelb nudges pleia2 :p
<pleia2> hehe
<duanedesign> jcastro: http://ln-s.net/7E83
<jcastro> hahah that's awesome
<duanedesign> :) tux fights breast cancer
<nigelb> maco: might wanna join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage before you take your session :)
<nigelb> maco: what do you want us to introduce you as?
<maco> um mackenzie?
<maco> dont introduce me as sarah or something...
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> no
<nigelb> I mean a short paragraph about you
<paultag> Hahahaha
<paultag> sec, darn internet
<nigelb> paultag: I got one for you :D
<pleia2> one internet?
<nigelb> pleia2: oh no, intro
<pleia2> oh, that :)
<nigelb> pleia2: I'm taking the freedom of making stuff up for maco coz she's lazy to write her own
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> make one up for me too, I still need to write my class
<nigelb> sure :)
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> oh yay mango in the morning
<doctormo> maco, pleia2: http://imagebin.ca/view/KtcTtfl.html
<pleia2> doctormo: wow, that's pretty!
<nigelb> doctormo: can you write a few sentences about you on http://ubuntu-classroom.ietherpad.com/1 ?
<doctormo> nigelb: Sure thing
<maco> doctormo: beautiful!
 * nigelb lols @ doctormo's intro
<doctormo> nigelb: Anything I've missed?
<nigelb> nope
<doctormo> pleia2: Any responses for the loco interview?
<nhandler> doctormo: Any chance of you using your artistic talent to create a tshirt design for Ubuntu Chicago ? We have everything in Chicago, just no artists
<pleia2> doctormo: none yet, but there don't tend to be for these
<pleia2> and thanks for doing the interview :)
<doctormo> maco: would it be horrid to add in a foss flower? http://doctormo.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/floss1-248x300.png
<doctormo> nhandler: What kind of tshirt and what would you want it to show off/symbolise?
<nhandler> doctormo: It is probably worth waiting on nixternal (he has the most artistic talent out of all of us). But http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-chicago is really the only artwork we have besides http://www.flickr.com/photos/kgelster/4181006489/in/faves-nhandler/ . We are just trying to come up with some shirt that looks decent enough for us to wear at events
<maco> doctormo: ask pleia2. she's our lizard
<nigelb> lizard?
<pleia2> I'll just make something up
<pleia2> most of our ideas are pretty basic "logo and words" - this one was pretty, eye-catching, showing ubuntu and lots of flavors, lots of ways to get involved and stuff
<pleia2> since the goal of the project is to inspire and encourage
<doctormo> pleia2: Could I add a foss logo to the vine design? something small?
<pleia2> yeah, I think it's fine
<maco> i'm glad doctormo understood that the logos were meant to be the flowers on the vine
<maco> nigelb: ever read the hitchhikers guide?
<doctormo> maco: It helps that you named the layer: [flowers] ;-)
<maco> "take me to your lizard"
<nigelb> maco: ahhh
<maco> doctormo: oh did i?
 * maco pats past-me on the head
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> maco: Heh, almost as good as "I call my cat The Lord"
<maco> pleia2: im a kubuntu user. you think i was gonna make a design that just had ubuntu logo? pfffffffffft
<pleia2> plus, blue is prettier
<maco> yes
<maco> like when i did that kubuntu/kde session filling in for celeste
<nigelb> xubuntu blue i prettier than kubuntu
<nigelb> kubuntu is a lot of eyewash
<maco> "why do all the girls like kde?" "because its prettier than gnome!"
 * nigelb runs.  Fast.
<pleia2> nigelb: +1
<maco> and then pleia2 going "hey! i like gnome!"
<pleia2> no no, I like xfce :)
<paultag> FLUXBOX!
<maco> oh. ok maybe you said "i dont like kde" then :P
<pleia2> yeah probably
<nigelb> paultag: quoting you "fluxbox is for kids"
<pleia2> paultag: actually, I have 4 computers at home - 1 has xfce, 1 has gnome, 2 have fluxbox
<paultag> w00t
<paultag> pleia2: that's my package :3
<pleia2> <3 u
<paultag> aww
<pleia2> gnome on the netbook is nice because it's easy clicky for wifi and stuff
<paultag> pleia2: you can run GNOME on Fluxbox
<paultag> just ditch compiz and metacity
<pleia2> paultag: actually... both the fluxbox machines are debian
<paultag> w00t!!!
<paultag> pleia2: that's my baby right there
<paultag> pleia2: testing?
<paultag> or stable
<pleia2> stable, so not yours yet
<pleia2> one of the machines is my firewall+lots of other stuff I consolidated into one machine
<pleia2> the other is my million year old laptop
<paultag> Ugh, I can't write about myself
<pleia2> just make stuff up, that's what I do
<pleia2> include superpowers
<maco> and on the 19th day, paultag created elephants!
<maco> and then mated them with sheep to make snuffleupagus
<paultag> Oh man
<nigelb> hahahah
<paultag> I actually really want to use that
 * nigelb LOLs
<doctormo> Can anyone give me the new beta of the ubuntu font? I can't seem to get it because I won't put my launchpad password into my apt list file.
<maco> doctormo: your lp password doesnt go in there.....
<paultag> goddamnit doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: it's not your darn lp password
<maco> doctormo: a long hash thingy goes in there
<paultag> doctormo: I told you this, it's a unique hash
<maco> its an auth key
<paultag> +1 maco
<paultag> you can reset it doctormo
<doctormo> paultag: *shrug*
<paultag> doctormo: it's not even a hash of your password, SHAZBOT
<doctormo> paultag: Where is the big red button that says GO
<paultag> no need :)
<doctormo> paultag: Oh you'll just send me the ttf by email?
<maco> doctormo: cant download the deb through lp?
<doctormo> nope
<paultag> no doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: that's bad :(
<paultag> doctormo: because you won't get updates
<doctormo> Besides I can't jump into sysadmin mode while I'm in art mode, can someone send it me before I have to ditch art mode?
<paultag> doctormo: just download it off the ppa over http
<paultag> doctormo: just hit your ppa via http
<paultag> doctormo: and download the .deb
<paultag> doctormo: fsck it I'll send you a deb, but _not_ the ttf
<maco> haha
 * maco wouldnt know what to do with it if handed a ttf
<maco> i think i would run "find / -name *.ttf" to see where the rest of them are
<paultag> maco: somewhere in /usr/ I think
<paultag> /usr/share/fonts or something
<maco> well i might try locate, but i think you have to know the actual file name not just *.ttf with that
<maco> so i think id try locate, get it wrong, and resort to a slow find
<paultag> :)
<doctormo> Wait I think I may have found something
<paultag> k doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: I just sent it, so bah
<nigelb> AlanBell: ping, poke, and everything else that hurts
<paultag> OK. I need sleep
<pleia2> night paultag
<paultag> night nigelb. My stuff is in order. Be sure to include the maco quote
<doctormo> ubuntu-private-nda-fonts - wow, they should have just called it: copy-and-die.deb
<paultag> night pleia2 :)
<paultag> doctormo: darn skippy
<paultag> doctormo: 'night!
<nigelb> paultag: LOL
<doctormo> thanks paultag, you get cudos anyway!
<nigelb> paultag: you want it as a quote or integrated in?
<paultag> nigelb: either way works, I think it will set the tone of how I'm going to present stuff
<paultag> it's just goofy enough to be right
<paultag> thanks maco :3
<maco> doctormo: plotical? im guessing you mean political
<maco> (i just changed it on etherpad. tell me if i changed wrongly)
<pleia2> plotical is funnier
<jcastro> doctormo: the "nda" in the name is a bug, we're fixing that
<doctormo> jcastro: I figured it was just something like that, I just wanted to be funny.
<jcastro> it's a fair question!
<doctormo> pleia2: I agree, it is funnier, I wonder how I can make a plotical blog.
<maco> you gues!
<maco> *guys!
<maco> i spelled "snuffleupagus" right!
<maco> (but not guys. and which one is only four letters, hmmm???)
<nigelb> hahah
<nigelb> maco: its like in maths
<maco> oh golly
<maco> maths
<nigelb> I can get differentiation and integration right
<nigelb> but miss 3+2
<maco> im going to cringe every time i have to say maths
<nigelb> why?
<maco> because in the US it's singular
<maco> though actually Keybuk, who is british, agrees that math is more right than maths
<maco> because you don't abbreviate something and then keep the plural s
 * nigelb grns
<nigelb> *grins
<maco> if you're removing ematic from the middle of mathematics, you're going to need an apostrophe to make up for it: math's
<maco> (besides that, ths is an annoying sound to try to make)
<doctormo> maco, pleia2: wallpaper version: http://imagebin.ca/view/mogKjena.html
<maco> yay!
<maco> i like the big logo off to the side like that (like i put it :P) because it makes space for the text
<pleia2> nice :)
<doctormo> So many errors in that last version! so sorry: http://imagebin.ca/view/kXHOY5SI.html
<AlanBell> nigelb: hi
<nigelb> AlanBell: we need your intro :)
<nigelb> http://ubuntu-classroom.ietherpad.com/1
<AlanBell> erm it is asking for a password
<ddecator> AlanBell: make sure the /1 is at the end of the URL (i ran into the same thing)
<AlanBell> got it, thanks
<jussi> shamelessly stolen from a community member: Why did the programmer die in the shower? The shampoo said lather, rinse, repeat. :D
<jussi> and good morning!
<ddecator> morning jussi!
<jussi> morning ddecator
<jussi> oh, did we all know it is Nelson Mandela Day on July 18? http://en.mandeladay.com/About.aspx
<nigelb> AlanBell: Love the intro including the poke at Kubuntu :p
<nigelb> Alan and his family all use Ubuntu, however the chickens in the garden seem to prefer Kubuntu. :p
<ddecator> heh
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/chicken.png
<nigelb> hahahahaha
<AlanBell> you thought I was joking!
<AlanBell> maco: ^^
<nigelb> jussi: ^^
<vish> doctormo: apart from the ubuntu logo [the smaller one in the center] being rotated , looks neat!
<jussi> sigh :P
<vish> rotated in the sense , wrongly positioned..
<vish> ;p
<jussi> chromium is just evil sometimes
<ddecator> AlanBell: that is amazing, haha
<vish> maco: hmm ,you'd probably get a comment.. the ubuntu logo is wrong.. in doctormo's one.   you could pay some attention to non-kubuntu stuff ;p
<nigelb> haha
<maco> vish: whats wrong? its not rotated funny or anything...
<maco> its just *tiny*
<nigelb> which is also wrong :p
<vish> maco: the logo is the wrong direction , the COF
<maco> hmm?oh  it is slightly rotated
<vish> yeah
<maco> it wasnt in the one he showed before was it?
<vish> maco: it was.. thats where i first noticed
<maco> in the first one he posted?
<vish> yeah , in the scrollback , both versions
<maco> wait but relative to the vine its right
<nigelb> flimsy excuse
<maco> the text is following the vine. it looks like the logo is oriented to match up with the text and follow the vine
<nigelb> everything else is not related to the vine
<nigelb> if its related to the vine, it should be tilted a bit more
<maco> well im sure he's asleep now so deal later
<nigelb> the buttom dots must be in the same line which must be paralel to the vine
<qense> goodmorning
<nigelb> qense: morning!
<nigelb> its User days!
<qense> hey nigelb!
<qense> yay!
<nigelb> qense: can you an intro for yourself here http://ubuntu-classroom.ietherpad.com/1
<qense> will do!
 * nigelb hugs qense :)
 * qense hugs nigelb
<qense> It's warm here!
<qense> Almost 30 degrees Celsius already!
<qense> nigelb: How's my introduction?
<Pendulum> qense: he lost power. I can look at it if you'd like
<qense> Pendulum: If you could, please.
<Pendulum> looks good to me :)
<qense> Pendulum: Wait, how do you know he lost power?
<qense> Pendulum: Thanks!
<Pendulum> he sent me a text
<qense> :)
<qense> ah!
<duanedesign> morning all
<Pendulum> hi duanedesign
<qense> English speakers! Can you say 'a central place from where you fetch the applications you want'?
<qense> from where doesn't sound really good
<Pendulum> it's completely gramatically correct, although I think most people would say "from which"
<duanedesign> a central place where you
<duanedesign> although Pendulums version sounds classier :)
<qense> I'll go with Pendulum's suggestion. Thanks!
<duanedesign> better get lernid fired up...
<qense> How stable is Lernid today?
<duanedesign> qense: seems good. i am on Maverick FWIW.
<Pendulum> qense: one person had a bug (usernames showing up as <???>), but otherwise people seem to be fine with it
<qense> I'm too.
<qense> good
<qense> If there is an emergency with Lernid, I can lend my programming skills if needed! :D
<duanedesign> qense: how is Ubuntu Wanted development coming along?
<duanedesign> i had an old UDS post stuck in my blog pueue so I got to blog abbout that UDS session recently
<duanedesign> s/pueue/queue
<qense> duanedesign: I haven't given it much attention lately, to be honest. Lack of time.
<qense> and energy
<duanedesign> qense: i understand how it can be :)
<qense> lunch time, I'm off
<qense> back
<czajkowski> lo
<paultag> heyya czajkowski
<qense> hi czajkowski
<nigelb> w00t user days!
<paultag> brb
<nigelb> 'lo czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> seen the log on myname
 * czajkowski wallops pa
<czajkowski> paultag:
 * nigelb wonders what czajkowski is talking about
<qense> tree chopper!
<czajkowski> log from yesterday in here  14:07
 * nigelb goes to check
<paultag> back
<paultag> czajkowski: heyya sweetie :)
<paultag> czajkowski: see now don't you feel bad for wolloping me?
<czajkowski> paultag: no ~I ever feel bad for walloping you.  It;'s you for feck sake
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> hahaha
<akgraner> Good Morning!
<Pendulum> morning akgraner
<akgraner> Pendulum, how are ya?
<Pendulum> tired, but I just opened up a can of Dr Pepper so that should go away for a while ;-)
<akgraner> :-)  I had visitors this week :-)  Now I am getting caught up on a million things
<Pendulum> heh
 * nigelb waves to akgraner 
<Pendulum> akgraner: not going to attend User Day then? :P
<nigelb> akgraner: you've learned the disappearing act finally! Its a relief :)
<akgraner> hey nigelb I'll work on your interview something today
<akgraner> sometime even
<nigelb> heh
<akgraner> nigelb, yeah - but now I feel a little guilty :-) so it's a trade off
<Pendulum> akgraner: take the time for your self. you deserve it
<nigelb> akgraner: NO! Its a good thing you're staying away for some time and getting rest.
<nigelb> But if you're not taking rest, well, rather you spend the day in bed on IRC :p
<akgraner> Oh it's just what happens when you get out of balance  - then figure out how to balance things back up - no biggie - I think it happens to everyone at some point...:-)
<nigelb> heh :)
<doctormo> pleia2: hello?
<Pendulum> doctormo: I think she's still asleep
<Pendulum> she only went to bed 6 hours ago
<doctormo> ah ok
<doctormo> everything going ok you think Pendulum?
<IdleOne> session is going great dude
<Pendulum> doctormo: yep :) btw, are you using classbot or do you need me to feed you questions?
<doctormo> Pendulum: need feeding
<doctormo> Pendulum: Can you get a list of all past questions?
<Pendulum> yep
<Pendulum> it gives me all questions starting with the oldest
<Pendulum> do you want me to start feeding them now?
<Pendulum> or do you want to wait and ask for questions at some point?
<Pendulum> doctormo: ^^
<doctormo> I'll have a set time in a few, thanks Pendulum
<Pendulum> np
<Pendulum> doctormo: no more questions in the queue, do you want to put out another call for questions?
<vish> doctormo: in case you missed my ping last night: <vish> doctormo: apart from the ubuntu logo [the smaller one in the center] being rotated , looks neat!
<vish> the rest of the logos are correctly positioned.. in the sense, not aligned to the vine , but this one is the only deviant..
<doctormo> vish: Symbolism!
<vish> heh ;p
<vish> doctormo: hmm , are we allowed to rotate like that.. iirc we are not allowed under the guidelines..
<vish> oh well..
<doctormo> vish: I don't think so, but in this case it's not being used as a symbol trademark, it's being used in artwork and falls under fair use and other free speech protections.
<paultag> doctormo, you can't alter something under fair use
<paultag> unless it's for satire
<vish> doctormo: well , its one of the guidelines "YOU MUST NOT... Place the brandmark at an angle"
<vish> but i know squat about legalities :D
<doctormo> paultag: Don't think think it's satire? I do.
<qense> hello
 * vish too fails to see the satire here ..
<vish> if all the brands were at angles.... maybe.
<nigelb> IdleOne: pick a number and stay there
<IdleOne> :(
<IdleOne> sorry
<IdleOne> Why you yelling at me ?
<IdleOne> I'm always nice to you and you yell at me :(
 * IdleOne cries
<doctormo> vish: Actually you don't think I'm making a statement about Ubuntu being off kilter to the rest of the community :-P
<paultag> doctormo, well that would be satire
<paultag> doctormo, eat your own words!
<nigelb> IdleOne: haha
<vish> IdleOne: nigelb is ol'yeller ;p
 * nigelb kicks vish 
<paultag> sounds like my ex-wife
<paultag> heyo!
<IdleOne> vish: you know what happened to ol' yeller right?
<nigelb> IdleOne: he turned into you?
<IdleOne> *growl* *bark* *growl*
<vish> IdleOne: we can just tell nigelb he is being sent to a magical farm? :D
<nigelb> hence proved
<IdleOne> notice I did not bite
<nigelb> barkin dogs dont bite
<nigelb> IdleOne: heh, anyways, hows the weekend treating you
<IdleOne> nigelb: slow start, still sitting here having coffee :)
<doctormo> Hello nigelb
<nigelb> heya doctormo
<nigelb> how did the session go?
<IdleOne> but got a msg from nhandler bout userdays and was like OH Cool!
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> you wanna take a sesion?
<IdleOne> me?
<nigelb> yeah, why not
<Pendulum> nigelb: you're evil :P
<doctormo> nigelb: It went well I think, my wife woke me up 10 mins before the session so I was a bit panniked at the start.
<IdleOne> you mean maco's sessions?
<nigelb> IdleOne: yeah
<IdleOne> honestly don't think I am ready.
<nigelb> you're an OP
<IdleOne> heh being an op and giving a session are very different
<IdleOne> I'll be glad to help out and answer questions but would not want to lead the session
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> IdleOne: I'll make you a deal
<nigelb> I'll give you the text from last session
<nigelb> just add some personalization and you can run with it
<IdleOne> brb my usb coffee cup refiler upper device is broken
<nigelb> usb coffee cup refiller? wow
<IdleOne> nigelb: it is a imaginary device that I wish someone would invent
<nigelb> IdleOne: ha
<doctormo> nigelb: Get me $10k and I'll do it.
<IdleOne> it would add to my lazyness but make me more productive on irc
<IdleOne> doctormo: make it and I will get you 100K :)
<nigelb> doctormo: I can get you $10 and you can imagine the k
<IdleOne> nigelb: IF I agreed to do this session how much time do I have to prepare?
<nigelb> Pendulum: what time is yours?
<nigelb> its after yours right?
<Pendulum> IdleOne: until 6 tonight
<Pendulum> yeah
<paultag> IdleOne, I have some notes
<Pendulum> mine's 5-6 ET
<paultag> IdleOne, I was putting stuff together if I was needed
<paultag> IdleOne, I can forward it to you
<IdleOne> See now if I say no I am going to feel bad.
<nigelb> thats the trick
<nigelb> we're all a team you see
<paultag> aye
<IdleOne> alright send me the info but if this turns to a disaster I am blaming nigelb
<paultag> IdleOne, I can back you up on the session, but I'd rather not type for two hours straight
<nigelb> IdleOne: it won't :)
<IdleOne> two hours?
<IdleOne> what?
<paultag> IdleOne, let me dropbox it over. No real notes, just bullets of stuff to cover
<IdleOne> this is a two hour session
<nigelb> IdleOne: the seesion after is paultag 's
<paultag> IdleOne, my session si the one after maco's
<paultag> IdleOne, so I would have done two hours
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> scared me
<paultag> sec IdleOne
<paultag> IdleOne, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1202331/beginning-irc
<paultag> that's actually a virus
<nigelb> haha
<IdleOne> your telling me
<paultag> you should go to my session if you were not wary :3
<pleia2> yeah, paultag's session last time was one of my favorites
<paultag> Oh gee, thanks :D
 * pleia2 uses it to smack people who claim linux is foolproofly secure
<IdleOne> ugh I just bit off my own foot
<paultag> pleia2, me too :)
<paultag> pleia2, I whipped up a nice deb to mess with my buddy who was real "zomg linux is unbreakable, just try it!" two years back. I rooted his machine ( depended on sshd, and changed the root pw in the preinst )
<pleia2> lol
<paultag> pleia2, as soon as he smacked talked me again, I Just started opening porn on his display
<paultag> export DISPLAY=:0.1
<pleia2> nice
<paultag> :)
<paultag> she shaped up quickly
<paultag> erm he
<paultag> don't know how the s got in there
<qense> paultag: export DISPLAY=:0.1 did the trick, probably
<paultag> qense, yeah, and started firefox http://shady-url.com/shady-content.png
<qense> That's the she
<paultag> hurm?
<qense> What you said earlier.
<paultag> this is going right over my head, I typo'd "she"
<paultag> he is a he, I think
<vish> paultag: what was your session last time?
<paultag> vish, same one as this year -- trusted software, where to find it, and why
<vish> ah..
<paultag> I've reworked some of my mistakes
<paultag> I had slides and lots of fun examples
<paultag> but I lost them two nights ago
<vish> :s
<paultag> work laptop was acting up, so I wiped it
<paultag> d'oh!
<IdleOne> ok working on this.
<paultag> IdleOne, you just saved me :)
<paultag> IdleOne, thank you
<IdleOne> I might need to message you paultag for some info but I think I should be ok
<paultag> sure thing IdleOne
<nigelb> IdleOne: awesome.  thanks :)
 * nigelb glares at vish
<vish> pff..
<vish> nigelb: i quote  <Pendulum> nigelb: you're evil :P
<nigelb> vish: that's for a different reason
<vish> nigelb: but still evil ;)
<nigelb> my recruiting may be a bit aggresive but so what
<nigelb> I get the results
<nigelb> me and pleia2 filled up the calender pretty fast when we teamed up to do it
<qense> <nigelb> qense: You're going to give an UserDay session or else a cute kitten will die!
<qense> You blackmailed us!
<paultag> Ha!
<paultag> I was asked politely
<nigelb> qense: haha
<paultag> and as a result I said OK :)
<pleia2> lol
<nigelb> different people different tricks
<nigelb> isn't that what sales and recruiting is all about
<nigelb> for the record, I got vish to do a session at UDW
<nigelb> so I still claim victory
<vish> nigelb: i just think you are a bit scared of paultag  ;)
<qense> nigelb should become salesperson!
<nigelb> vish: nope.  paultag is nice.
<nigelb> qense: nah.  I like developing way better.
<vish> nigelb: for the record , mpt got me to do it ;)
<paultag> vish, nigelb is scared of me
<nigelb> vish: yes, I knew you wouldn't refuse that way
<qense> vish: You're important!
<nigelb> paultag: only when you talk about root-ing my system
<paultag> vish, I watched nigelb come into the community, after all
<paultag> nigelb, heh, you never know >:D
 * nigelb remembers talking to paultag in #ubuntu-beginners-dev for the first time
<paultag> :)
<qense> Almost 10% of the Ubuntu Local communites Launchpad team seems to come from the Indian LoCo. :O
<vish> nigelb: looks like a lot of indian names in the classroom this time
<qense> yeah
<qense> Ubuntu is really big in India, it seems.
<qense> Tamil-Nadu is a large Ubuntu user, isn't it?
<qense> You should do an Indian Ubuntu User Day!
<vish> heh.
<nigelb> which language? :p
<nigelb> we'd have to do 22 differnt ones
<vish> ha!
<qense> English? :P
<nigelb> well, this one is english
<qense> Wait! There already is an English UbuntUserDay!
<nigelb> I'm trying to get small events organized
<nigelb> like an ubuntu hour last saturday of this month
<qense> When I compared distributions using Google Trends the language that turned out to be most used when searching for Ubuntu was Indonesian.
<vish> qense: usually there are a few indian folks in user days.. probably the ones this time are being more chatty
<nigelb> there was good advertizzement in the loco channel
<qense> vish: Most of the people that chatted during my talk seemed to be Indian.
<vish> yeah.
<vish> nigelb: did you get the mails about the yahoo event clash with the Ubuntu hr?
<nigelb> vish: damn! what event? when?
<vish> nigelb: read , the mailing list. there is a  Yahoo Open Hack event  , 24 and 25
<vish> nigelb: some are asking for the dates to be shifted to 25
<vish> date rather
<nigelb> vish: 25 is weekday right?
<vish> sunday i think
<vish> yup
<nigelb> I cant do sunday
<nigelb> I guess next week then
<nigelb> vish: re-sent
<nigelb> vish: you wanna come down for a weekend?
<doctormo> maco: Could you link the main wallpaper image to deviantArt too on your blog?
<maco> doctormo: flickr gets not happy if you hotlink... am i able to hotlink from dA?
<maco> er well, flickr's hotlink policy is "must link it back to flickr"
<doctormo> maco: I'll host it on my blog if you like, I don't mind.
<maco> ok
<doctormo> maco: http://doctormo.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/uw-wallpaper-vine.png
<maco> doctormo: link updated
<pleia2> doctormo: will you be at the docs collab meeting in ~40 minutes over in #ubuntu-manual?
<doctormo> pleia2: I should be
<pleia2> ok cool
<nigelb> pleia2: Pendulum: ok, im off for real now
<pleia2> night nigelb :)
<paultag> gtfo nigelb
<paultag> nigelb, get sleep!!!!!
<nigelb> paultag: haha, you alwys were brutal :p
<paultag> nigelb, and so will you if you don't get sleep
<nigelb> true
<akgraner> popey, do you all from the EMEA membership board will send out the welcome to new members?  If it was sent I missed it sorry - but if it hasn't been sent I'd like to include it in UWN this weekend?
<qense> I'm off, bye everyone!
<paultag_> maco, poke
<paultag_> maco, 01:00 UTC, DarkwingDuck just had a family emergency -- he was talking about KDE and GNOME with pleia2. Since IdleOne is covering your IRC session, can you make that?
<maco> yeah i guess... does he have notes somewhere?
<paultag_> maco, he said they were on paper :(
<maco> does he have a scanner?
<paultag_> maco, he just left, his father in law was in a bad car wreck
<paultag_> maco, pleia2 will talk for 40 minutes, I'm sure. You should be able to freestyle :)
<maco> oh ouch
<maco> ok yeah
<pleia2> hang on, I have the etherpad that I put together
<pleia2> maco: just forwarded you my script with the parts that DD was supposed to handle
<maco> ok
<pleia2> maco: care to join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage ?
<popey> akgraner: tbh we never have sent out announcements
<popey> akgraner: i guess we should, I'll figure out who was approved this week and let you know
<akgraner> popey, thank you!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-11
<IdleOne> maco: hope I did justice to your session
<IdleOne> and thanks folks for guilting me into doing the session
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> I had fun :)
<pleia2> thanks for doing it, IdleOne :)
<pleia2> yay
<paaultag> IdleOne, you rocked
<paaultag> IdleOne, great job
<IdleOne> thank you
<nigelb> IdleOne: it was awesome
<nigelb> aren't you glad you got that chance?
<IdleOne> nigelb: absolutely and thank you :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Ok, now I'm getting scared
<nigelb> The ubuntu hour that I was organizing just got 8 participants signing up
<IdleOne> why scared?
<nigelb> its getting bigger
<nigelb> finding a place is going to be a bit tough
<IdleOne> ubuntu hour and link was talked about at cyphermox's session. well the end of the session. I guess there was a few users in your area who followed the link and found you :)
<nigelb> ahhh
<nigelb> that explains that
<IdleOne> it's one hour, meet at a pub or restaurant :)
<IdleOne> library?
<nigelb> are you sure it was ubuntu hour that was talked about and not developer week?
<nigelb> we're meeting at a coffee shop probably
<IdleOne> yup absolutely, I mentioned it to cyphermox that we should meet up and sebsebseb asked what ubuntu hour was and link was posted and there ya go
<IdleOne> coffee shops are good places.
<nigelb> aha, in -chat
<AlanBell> maco doctormo in the vine image isn't ubuntu generally with a lower case u in that font and context?
<nigelb> AlanBell: thanks for the wonderful talk yesterday :)
 * nigelb should write a blog post but is procrastinating
<AlanBell> it was quite fun to do
<nigelb> I think we had a very good crowd around this time
<AlanBell> maco doctormo and I have only just spotted the Debian logo in it! genius!
<nigelb> Shows how many new people are using Ubuntu and want some beginner lessons
<nigelb> qense: heya! excited about the match?
<qense> nigelb: hello! Nah, a bit, but I'm not that into football. :)
<nigelb> get octopus recipies ready just in case :p
<qense> others will do that for me
<nigelb> LOL
<qense> although the Spanish are much better in cooking octopus
<qense> nigelb: Expect the Netherlands to be unreachable until Wednesday morning.
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> Spain too I suppose
<qense> nigelb: The football team's airplane will be guided by two F-16s (one orange) from the Royal Netherlands Airforce when they enter Dutch airspace.
<qense> nigelb: Not all Spanish support the Spanish national football team.
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> they're heros whether they win or lose
<nigelb> they've gone further than any duth team
<nigelb> *dutch
<qense> nigelb: Not true: 1974 and 1978! :)
<nigelb> gah
<nigelb> I'll never get my football stats right
<qense> The F-16 thing will happen Monday. Tuesday they will be flown by an army helicopter from The Hague to Amsterdam where they will be celebrated. If they win there will be a boat tour through the canals as well.
<qense> The game is at 20:30 Dutch time, but the broadcaster starts broadcasting about it at 12:10.
<nigelb> whoa
<qense> That is, next to all the time everyone and your bird (and the octopus) have been talking about it on television for the last few weeks.
<qense> Mannie the Parakeet said the Netherlands will win!
<nigelb> aha!
<czajkowski> aloha
<qense> hi czajkowski
<qense> czajkowski: We've proposed the new forum setup to the moderators of the Ubuntu NL forums (to not decide something about the forums without their consent (most of them weren't at the meeting)). The opening of Ubuntu NL's communication is nearing.
<qense> czajkowski: One shocking thing (to me at least): the relatively large amount of team members/moderators who said: "But I've always thought Ubuntu NL = forum!".
<czajkowski> qense: so thye just need to be more educated on the wider ubuntu community
<qense> czajkowski: Yes, and that is what I'm supposed to do.
<qense> I'll start posting some stuff after the opening is done.
<czajkowski> qense: so what mght be an idea is to invite them to the Ubuntu Health Check and we can add a topic - like Introcution to the wider Ubuntu community
<qense> czajkowski: Most of them don't like IRC, it's too technical. But I could see, some of them might like it.
<qense> czajkowski: That's also why some refuse to come to the IRC meetings.
<czajkowski> qense: aye , well we can put it on the agenda and if folks turn up great, if not we'll still discuss it and then we can post it to the mailing list
<qense> czajkowski: loco-contacts? That would mean I'd be communicating it to the rest of the LoCo since not many people are on that list. But that doesn't matter. It is still a good thing to do. I'll translate it and post it on the forums.
<czajkowski> qense: I also blog it and link to the minutes of it
<czajkowski> and the wiki will be updated
<qense> good
<czajkowski> just a idea mind, I'm still not fully awake and cooking here
<qense> That would be a good opportunity to educate them about the wiki.
<czajkowski> qense: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoHealthCheck
<czajkowski> add a topic
<qense> czajkowski: OK, then I'll shut up now! Have a nice brunch! :)
<qense> will do
<czajkowski> qense: I'll be in and out today but if you need anything else just ask
<qense> czajkowski: Thank you very much. You and Paul have been very supportive.
<czajkowski> qense: no bother, tis what we're here for.
<qense> Lunch time, shutting down to let it cool off a bit here.
<nigelb> aloha czajkowski
<maco> AlanBell: the debian swirl's been there from the start :P
<AlanBell> yeah, but I only realised what it was when I saw it repeated
<qense> England will burn. Expect a raid of angry supporters any minute now.
<czajkowski> qense: *hugs*
<qense> czajkowski: You're Irish! Join us!
 * czajkowski is half English 
<qense> czajkowski: And Polish!
<czajkowski> only a little bit
<czajkowski> just in name
<qense> :)
<qense> There were expected to come 100.000 supporters to Amsterdam to watch the game. How are they going to react? They've already warned the women with husbands that are known for doemstic violence.
<czajkowski> :(
<qense> Twitter isn't even down.
<qense> What a deception. :P
<qense> czajkowski: Not that I'm depressed. I always say that football doesn't matter to me. (Not always true :D)
<Pendulum> why are football fans so known for being violent?
<Pendulum> like, it seems to me that they're known for being worse than pretty much any other sport
<pleia2> I was at a tailgate party at a baseball game earlier, there were vuvuzelas
<pleia2> it was funny :)
<qense> Someone just got kicked from the Ubuntu NL IRC channel after celebrating the Spanish goal a bit too spammy and IRC-rules violatingly.
<czajkowski> September 2011 I suggest everyone unfollow me on twitter :) it'll be very bad
<qense> Why?
<czajkowski> RUGBY WORLD CUP
<Pendulum> qense: also, to be fair the Dutch played very dirty and actually got lucky that there wasn't that red card early on
<czajkowski> and I'll be in New Zeland
<qense> Pendulum: In the first minute already, yes.
<qense> Pendulum: But not that anyone wants to hear that. The commentary on TV keeps talking about the Spanish goal being made from an offside position.
<Pendulum> I'm not sure if it's within the first minute that I'm thinking of, but the kick to the chest
<qense> Ah, that one. That was quite dirty indeed.
<qense> Is that a tear I hear in the voice of the TV commenter?
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> probably
<qense> This is the third World Cup final we lose.
<qense> We have never won one.
<qense> Suicide rate will probably rise the coming weeks.
<qense> Just as domestic violence and street violence.
<Pendulum> maybe they should start to just allow weed everywhere for a few weeks. That'll mellow them all out :P
<Pendulum> required cannabis for known violent footie fans ;-)
<Pendulum> get them so stoned they can't do anything other than eat
<qense> Pendulum: That is the downside to living in the Netherlands. Half the American artists are stoned when they arrive on stage.
<Pendulum> qense: oh, I'm sure. but I'd think it'd be useful at times like this.
<qense> could be
<Pendulum> (to be fair the only gig I've been to in the Netherlands was part of the Cannabis Cup so it was a bit expected)
<qense> :)
<Pendulum> and was one of Bob Marley's kids
<qense> 90% of all drug related incidents in Amsterdam are caused by tourists.
<Pendulum> doesn't surprise me
<qense> Pendulum: If he wouldn't be stoned that would be a surprise.
<Pendulum> although the best coffeeshops are the ones the tourists don't generally go to or where even with tourists it's majority locals
<qense> of course
<Pendulum> I hate annoying American tourists and according to one of my mates one of the most amusing bits of going to the Cannabis Cup was watching me around the annoying Americans
<czajkowski> heh
<qense> I know the feeling. We went to Turkey and the Dutch there were so terrible.
<Pendulum> there was a guy from Texas who cornered me at one point and was trying to hit on me
<Pendulum> he said he did web advertisement
<Pendulum> my response: Oh, so it's your fault that there's spam
<qense> LOL
<Pendulum> yeah, my mate nearby had to hide laughter
<Pendulum> part of it is most people get stoned and move slow, get boring
<Pendulum> I smoke or otherwise ingest cannibis and I get more functional
<Pendulum> so I want to do stuff
<Pendulum> and stoners bore me
<Pendulum> next time I go to Amsterdam, I want to rent a scooter or powerchair so that I can have a bit more freedom once I'm at that functional point :-)
<qense> You can use the cyclist lanes, there are quite some of those in Amsterdam.
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> although I'm not sure how much I'd want to
<Pendulum> the cyclists are scary and can move faster than even most powerchairs and scooters
<qense> The cyclists are pretty Italian in their driving style indeed.
<Pendulum> or maybe by then I'll have trialed flying with my powerchair so I can just bring it
<qense> Oh god. I just realise that tomorrow the television will be filled with films of crying adult men for the whole day.
<qense> The whole day.
<qense> And other adult men saying pointless things about the match.
<qense> another national trauma
<qense> This is big enough to even stop media attention for the forming of the goverment that still isn't there, more than a month after the elections.
<czajkowski> nn folks
<czajkowski> qense: why does your uds post keep appearing on the planet still everyonce in a whil
<czajkowski> *while
<qense> czajkowski: I made it a sticky post in WordPress and then later unstickied it.
<czajkowski> ahhh
<qense> That is apparently enough for PlanetPlanet to make it appear agian.
<qense> Why isn't anyone ever doing anything against that?
<paultag> I don't think anyone cares enough
<paultag> to be honest
<paultag> I don't particularly mind your prose qense
<qense> paultag: Thanks for the compliment. :)
<paultag> sure :)
<qense> A lifeless bunch of people on the television now.
<qense> Ah! Our crown prince.
<qense> Now being interviewed.
<qense> He sat next to the queen of Spain. His wife sat a row lower with the lower ranked guests, next to our prime minister.
<paultag> haha ouch!
<paultag> all the glory, none of the work
<qense> He is a very powerful IOC member.
<qense> With connections to the Bilderberg Group!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey man :)
<dholbach> nigelb, I guess we need to start recruiting for the lightning talks at UDW?
<daker> oh! check that http://uds-o.novacut.com/
<daker> dholbach, http://uds-o.novacut.com/#!6DFTQFH4XGGVVZOBOALOTNODOEF2KXGL
<dholbach> daker, as you can easily tell, I was not aware of being videoed
<daker> another one http://uds-o.novacut.com/#!W6W5PSTCWNLWP4IJPPZHU5XB4YRPP4GY
<dholbach> and they recorded james_w as well :)
<daker> i like this one http://uds-o.novacut.com/#!ROJLDIY3RBQVWTSIZVLABSRK33NQUKOX
<dholbach> kim0, I think it's safe to assume we won't have a call with Mr Metal today, what do you think?
<kim0> dholbach: 4th of July .. yeah I guess so
<nigelb> dholbach: yup!
<nigelb> dholbach: Let me see what I can do tomorrow. Currently with rare and scratchy internets
<dholbach> nice, https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=228659263827481 was not even announced, still there's 158 people going there already :)
<dholbach> alright - see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach calls it a day
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-05
<cjohnston> Happy fourth to all my friends in the states!
<paultag> I wonder where I can find some crazy graphic artists. Like crazy good ones. Like nuts good ones, who's minds have been destroyed by LSD or similar.
<paultag> I always wanted to see what a computer interface would look like if they sketched out some futuristic one. If it were cool enough, I'd totally implement it :)
<AlanBell> paultag: http://gizmodo.com/5418342/ridiculous-user-interfaces-in-film-and-the-man-who-designs-them
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<AlanBell> o/
<dholbach> can somebody please sticky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11014204#post11014204
<dholbach> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11014203#post11014203
<dholbach> nigelb, are you going to blog about the project lightning talks?
<nigelb> dholbach: yup
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> I'll RT it
<nigelb> Give me an hour or so t finish lunch, and will do it
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> thanks
<kim0> Morning folks
<nigelb> dholbach: did you have a page for lightning talks already, or cna I create one?
<dholbach> nigelb, no, there's no page yet
<dholbach> nigelb, where did we ask folks to sign up the last time?
<nigelb> dholbach: I think I just did an UbuntuDeveloperWeek/LightningTalks page
<dholbach> ah great
<dholbach> sounds good! :)
<mhall119> morning everyone
<nigelb> hello mhall119, happy independance day!
<mhall119> that was yesterday, but thanks
<jcastro> good morning!
<nigelb> Hullo jcastro!
<nigelb> jcastro: Emmet is on askubuntu, I now consider it a success ;)
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> he hit close to 600 in 3 days.
<nigelb> That's hitting cap or almost close to cap in ifirst 3 days
<kim0> jcastro: morning
<nigelb> hey kim0! Missed you earlier I guess
<jcastro> kim0: ok, what do we do today?
<kim0> good question :)
<kim0> I guess we'll need to talk
<kim0> I need to run for a late lunch though
<kim0> I'll ping you afterwards .. sounds good?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> since you are already so far ahead of me
<jcastro> the first rule is you dictate our meetings. :)
<kim0> hehe
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> the new gcal looks pretty terrible color-wise
 * kim0 runs for some food
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<nigelb> jcastro: did you handover your sponsorship responsibilities to dholbach?
<jcastro> afaict
<nigelb> Just checking who's going to kill us when we break it :)
<jcastro> dholbach: want to try a hangout now?
<dholbach> jcastro, can you give me 5-10?
<jcastro> sure
<dholbach> super
<nhandler> jcastro: You can revert to the old gcal theme if you prefer
<jcastro> I don't see where to do that
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> meh
<jcastro> I want the new look, I just want to keep the old meeting colors
<jcastro> jono: I'd like to have a call today
<jono> jcastro, sounds good
<nhandler> dholbach: So do you think we can make sure the people attending UDW are clear about the current status of lernid?
<dholbach> jono, ^
<dholbach> whatever is most simple and most usable is what I'm happy with
<dholbach> and I'm happy to update the /JoiningIn page accordingly
<jono> afaik Lernid is considered to be not ready yet for UDW
<nhandler> That is correct. We are working to get the status changed for later in the cycle though
<nigelb> jcastro: I have a suggestion for you
<nigelb> jcastro: We should have something like http://input.mozilla.org
<nigelb> Simple and efficient feedback :)
<dholbach> nhandler, jono: AFAIK the /JoiningIn page doesn't mention it right now
<dholbach> so I'll leave it like that for now
<jono> cheers dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> nigelb: cjohnston: hey
<nigelb> ahoy
<jcastro> is there a way to make class=awesome bigger?
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/
<jcastro> I want the Register Now button to be xbox huge
<dholbach> alright, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<AlanBell> jcastro: font-size: 60px;
<nigelb> AlanBell: Now I hate px too
<jcastro> in the url?
<AlanBell> yeah, well it is 10px; at the moment
<jcastro> <a class="awesome" href="https://forms.canonical.com/udsreq/">Register Now</a>
<jcastro> where does the font size fit?
<nigelb> Isn't there a style= there?
<jcastro> no
<AlanBell> <a class="awesome" style="font-size: 60px;" href=. . .
<nigelb> if not, add a style="font-size: 50px;" ;)
<nigelb> s/50/60
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/
<jcastro> haha
<jcastro> yeah baby!
<jcastro> REGISTER NOW.
<AlanBell> yay
<nigelb> \o/
<AlanBell> any etherpad changes required for -p?
<nigelb> I'd like to make some changes
<nigelb> AlanBell: Like show the link to the rewind page
<AlanBell> yup
<nigelb> AlanBell: If I find the time, I can give you code, if not... :)
<AlanBell> that is just a change in summit really
<AlanBell> one thing I would like to happen is either ISD sort something out with audio
<AlanBell> or we link each session to the recording made by the community
<nigelb> AlanBell: *cough* jcastro could also help sort audio
<nigelb> summit has had an audio field for ages
<jcastro> no clue
<AlanBell> yes, that could do something
<jcastro> I'm not on UDS stuff anymore
<jcastro> I did put in a ticket to put the etherpad behind a login though
<jcastro> for spam purposes
<AlanBell> do they have a plan to do that?
<jcastro> yeah
<doctormo> AlanBell: they?
<AlanBell> hi doctormo
<doctormo> Hey AlanBell, how goes Ubuntu Oneric?
<AlanBell> they being the people jcastro submitted the ticket to
<AlanBell> my point being that authentication for etherpad is more of a "write code to do it" project than a "turn it on" activity
<AlanBell> oneiric is going ok, just installed it to an SD card today
<AlanBell> wanted to talk to you about loco world maps
<doctormo> AlanBell: I can't remember if the SSO is FOSS, if not, it probably should be and at that point. they, becomes us.
<AlanBell> hence my question do "they" have a plan
<AlanBell> or is it something "they" would like "us" to sort out :)
<doctormo> AlanBell: Them and Us! That's all it's ever about ;-)
<doctormo> AlanBell: So, world maps, how can I help?
<AlanBell> so I was messing with some maps I found on wikimedia commons
<AlanBell> with the ID set to the country code and some javascript to make slightly pretty stuff happen
<doctormo> svg?
<AlanBell> then someone pointed out you had got some way already with awesomely pretty stuff
<AlanBell> svg, yes
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8000/europe/
<doctormo> AlanBell: http://fav.me/d3l1y70
<AlanBell> nice bump :)
<doctormo> Wrong link: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/locomap/map.svg
<AlanBell> heh
<AlanBell> yes, seen that, it is full of awesome
<AlanBell> how do we make that work?
<doctormo> AlanBell: It's svg+ajax
<jcastro> cjohnston: mhall119: around?
<doctormo> AlanBell: And _a lot_ of inkscape editing. Basically cutting down the path sizes so the maps are small enough to be transported.
<doctormo> AlanBell: And you saw this one right: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/locomap/usa/locomap-fill.svg
<AlanBell> yes, saw that one too
<mhall119> jcastro: for a few minutes
<mhall119> jcastro: what's up?
<jcastro> mhall119: do I need flood insurance?
<mhall119> depends on whether your residence is in a flood plain or not
<maco> often if you're not on a flood plain, companies won't even sell it to you
<mhall119> if you're within storm surge distance of the coast, you'll probably want it, most insurance that covers hurricane damage doesn't cover storm surge water damage
<maco> (which is silly...you'd think they'd realise this means they get money for nuthin)
<mhall119> jcastro: the property appraiser's office should tell you if you're in a flood plain or not
<mhall119> jcastro: are you buying or renting?
<jcastro> renting
<doctormo> AlanBell: So what's your plan? I'm interested as an expert in svg and general javascript/svg/css guy :-D
<mhall119> jcastro: house or apartment?
<jcastro> apartment
<mhall119> ok, my wife says you should look at renter's insurance with a flood clause
<mhall119> the complex owner will have the building itself insured
<jcastro> no, they punted me to this lady
<jcastro> who is like blah blah
<AlanBell> doctormo: the plan is to make it happen
<jcastro> but I think I can skate off and make a decision later
<mhall119> jcastro: or rent on the 2nd floor and not worry about it
<jcastro> stairs, no thanks.
<jcastro> :)
<AlanBell> doctormo: want to get as much as possible of the data coming from the database rather than in the svg
<mhall119> it's usually less bad than upstairs neighbors
<doctormo> AlanBell: What do you mean?
<doctormo> You wouldn't have svg files would you?
<jcastro> mhall119: does it flood in the summer?
<jcastro> like, do I care right now?
<AlanBell> at the moment what I am doing is loading an unmodified SVG file from wikimedia and manipulating it using javascript
<mhall119> flooding is fairly unusual in florida, on account of us being so flat
<doctormo> AlanBell: As a comparison, you wouldn't say: "want as much possible data coming from the database rather than the html" (unless you meant static html)
<mhall119> jcastro: along the coast, it's storm surge you need to worry about
<mhall119> inland, it never floods more than a few feet
<doctormo> AlanBell: So you need a better data source for your maps, and you probably should cache them server side, modify the svg and serve it back out.
<mhall119> unless you live at the bottom of a dried out lake
<mhall119> we had a developer build a neighborhood in a place called "hidden lake", which one year decided to be not so hidden
<AlanBell> doctormo: oh ok I hadn't thought of doing it like that but that would work
<doctormo> AlanBell: ATM, your maps are too complex for a world view, but perhaps a simpler version like mine would be better for that.
 * AlanBell does some path simplification
<jcastro> jono: I can go whenever you'd like
<jono> jcastro, give me a few, wrapping up an email to the TB
<jcastro> cool and the gang
<AlanBell> less than half the size now
<AlanBell> doctormo: I was thinking of starting with the world map then have a separate map for each continent
<doctormo> AlanBell: Load in place or new page?
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8000/ and click europe to go to /europe etc. so you only load one continent at a time
<AlanBell> I was thinking new page, because I didn't know any better :)
<cjohnston> verdict is being read.. does this mean i dont have to watch this crap anymore?
<mhall119> cjohnston: there's still appeals if the verdict is guilty
<mhall119> and decades of future coverage if the verdict is innocent
<cjohnston> not guilty, not guilty not guilty, guilty guilty guilty
<cjohnston> guilty
<jono> jcastro, ok, all set?
<jcastro> YEAH!
<jcastro> BRING IT.
<jono> grabbing lunch, back soon
<jussi> pleia2: Im guessing you arent here right now, but CONGRATULATIONS!!!
<jussi> (For all those out of hte loop: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=4612)
<pleia2> jussi: I am, thank you :)
<jussi> :D :D :D
<jussi> pleia2: epic news, truly epic
<greg-g> dang, now I have to wait a bit before I blog about Carrie and I's wedding that happened on Thursday
<greg-g> pleia2: :p
<pleia2> greg-g: oh yes, congrats!!
<greg-g> pleia2: thanks! :)
<jussi> greg-g: oh yeah, I saw that, google+ I think, Congratulations also!
<greg-g> thanks much!
<nhandler> Congratulations pleia2. It sounds like it was definitely a weekend to remember
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks :) it sure was!
<nigelb> greg-g!
<nigelb> greg-g: CONGRATS!
<kim0> Is Ubuntu not running an etherpad service .. one would be handy
<nigelb> Also, zomg ubuntu logo! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG8mqc9XC_c
<nigelb> kim0: pad.ubuntu.com
<kim0> nigelb: thanks! I thought that was a uds only thing .. cool
<greg-g> nigelb: thanks buddy! :)
<jussi> theres also the kde one, notes.kde.org/padnamegoeshere
<AlanBell> it is slightly optimised for summit integration, but it is just an etherpad
<nigelb> with custom css
<jcastro> <--- caffeine, bbiab
<technoviking> jono: crazy busy today, would tomorrow work for you to chat
<jono> technoviking, what about?
<technoviking> jono: forums rebranding/upgrading delay
<jono> technoviking, can we talk later this week, I just got back and I am knee deep in email
<jono> maybe on Thu or Fri?
<technoviking> jono: sure
<jono> technoviking, thanks!
<technoviking> no problem
<jcastro> jono: feel free to ring me up wrt. what we're emailing about
<jono> jcastro, I am kinda surrounded in email right now and making good progress nailing it, could you summarize in msg?
<jono> sorry I can't chat
<jcastro> sure
<jono> kim0, nice post! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-06
<AlanBell> kim0: second link on you blog goes to jono's blog rather than the list of formulae
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning
<kim0> AlanBell: thanks .. attacking
<cjohnston> mornin
<kim0> morning o/
<jcastro> czajkowski: around?
<jcastro> dholbach: did you take pics when we were at the meet and greet?
<dholbach> jcastro, no
<jcastro> kim0: found one!
<jcastro> http://instagr.am/p/GqT9i/
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> perfect
<kim0> nice :)
<jcastro> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/07/06/unity-progress-report-irish-edition/
<jcastro> how's that?
<nigelb> I traveled over 1200 km in the past 3 days and its been raining everywhere I've been :/
<jcastro> http://ec2-50-19-197-35.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<jcastro> ENSEMBLE IS AWESOME
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> jcastro, you need to use the new theme / new WP or you look boring :-P
<nigelb> <3 the title of the blog
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<kim0> o/
<jcastro> BACON
<jcastro> http://ec2-50-19-197-35.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<jcastro> YEAH!
<kim0> jcastro: rock n roll :)
<AlanBell> so why is that better than "sudo apt-get install wordpress"
<dholbach> kim0, how's the bbb formula coming on? :)
<jcastro> AlanBell: I don't need to buy a server!
<AlanBell> well you do, from the video I saw you need three
<kim0> AlanBell: the good part is that you need three :)
<jcastro> AlanBell: It's like sudo apt-ec2 install wordpress
<kim0> can scale and uses best practices
<AlanBell> one to control it one to run mysql, one to run php
<james_w> apt-get install wordpress doesn't install a db
<jcastro> kim0: by default are these micro instances?
<kim0> james_w: ensemble one does
<kim0> jcastro: no small
<james_w> kim0, I know, that's why it's good :-)
<kim0> james_w: that was the question :)
<james_w> right, but at the most basic level it has nothing to do with ec2, scaling, etc.
<AlanBell> I think I understand what it does, I just don't get why I would want to pay by the second for three servers rather than one
<kim0> It's like a unix pipe, across machines
<james_w> apt-get install wordpress installs the wordpress code, you still have to install a db, point wordpress at the db and then configure wordpress
<kim0> that's how awesome it is :)
<james_w> plus it has great things like ec2 integration, scaling etc.
<jcastro> AlanBell: pretend you'll be able to do it bare metal
<james_w> AlanBell, my understanding is that it will be able to run on one server soon
<jcastro> which it will
<jcastro> but for now, this gets people fired up on EC2 right away
<jcastro> "my school needs to try moodle", blam, 5 minutes.
<jcastro> no messing with actually installing it, etc.
<nigelb> AlanBell: well, when I talked to jamespaige, I got the feeling that wordpress is not per se the example of things that ensemble is written for. Its used for the create, use, and throw type servers
<nigelb> so if there was a need to scale your db to 10 slaves because of load and then scale back down, that's when you'd use ensemble
<jcastro> AlanBell: for example
<jcastro> if we had an etherpad formula ...
<jcastro> we could have just run it
<jcastro> and be done
<mhall119> nigelb: it could also be used for a specific wordpress site
<nigelb> mhall119: Of course it could, but I'm trying to say where ensemble's power is
<jcastro> I see the AWS console still makes me want to kill myself
<nigelb> Ensembles solves a different problem from say, what puppet tries to solve
<nigelb> jcastro: Happens to me every day.
<jcastro> kim0: ok now ensemble shutdown makes it all go away?
<kim0> jcastro: yeah it should
<kim0> don't forget the y
<jcastro> kim0: ok, next up I'll want to do persistance
<jcastro> I think I have S3 and all that stuff
<jono> jcastro, kim0, dholbach about ready?
<jcastro> but by default in amazon shutting things off loses all your data right?
<dholbach> jono, yep
<jcastro> jono: all set.
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> jcastro: yeah .. you can't save the data today
<nigelb> jcastro: shutdown != terminate until you set it that way
<mhall119> nigelb: for example, I'd like to make a loco-directory and summit ensemble formula, so anyone who wants to throw up a testing instance can do it easily
<nigelb> mhall119: I like that
<dholbach> mhall119, do we need to package it first? :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Though, personally, I'd rather use vagrant, have you used it?
<mhall119> dholbach: no, we can script in bzr commands
<mhall119> nigelb: nope
<dholbach> ah ok
<nigelb> It spins up custom virtualbox images which can be controlled wiht chef
<jcastro> don't package it
<jcastro> just run it out of bzr!
<kim0> dholbach: mhall119 no need to package yeah
<jcastro> so we can spin up, test, shutdown, rinse, repeate
<nigelb> Its pretty awesome when you have complex things like Hbase, Mahout, etc
<mhall119> dholbach: I can make a loco-directory .deb, but I'm told that IS prefers deploying from branches
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> I have no idea when this channel went from #ubuntu-community-team to #ubuntu-server-hippies :-P
<nigelb> that way we can do bzr status and find files that were never checked in
<mhall119> nigelb: the nice thing about ensemble for summit/loco-directory is that, with your help, we could also spin up an instance of launchpad
<jcastro> YES.
<nigelb> mhall119: Ah, I talked to Lp team about that
<jcastro> dholbach: shouldn't you be writing a report? :p
<dholbach> but to each their quarter of an hour :-P
<dholbach> jcastro, tomorrow
<mhall119> dholbach: we've been trying to keep it in #ubuntu-website
<nigelb> they siad they could be problems, like the fact that publically accessible isntances cannot use the images
<dholbach> jcastro, I'm working on your graphs
<dholbach> jcastro, sorry, just kidding :-P
<mhall119> nigelb: technical or legal reasons?
<dholbach> mhall119, don't worry - I was kidding
<nigelb> mhall119: legal mostly
<dholbach> I like learning about this stuff
<mhall119> nigelb: then it should be okay if we're just using it for testing
<nigelb> mhall119: Talk to lifeless, he'll give emore details.
<jcastro> kim0: terminated is what I want right?
<jcastro> that means not being charged money?
<nigelb> mhall119: He's probably sleeping now btw
<kim0> jcastro: ensemble shutdown ? then yeah
<kim0> jcastro: and check the ec2 web UI has all boxes terminating
<jcastro> yep
<kim0> then u're good
<mhall119> jcastro: I think you can just stop the instance, and not be charged
<mhall119> since you're only charged for CPU time
<kim0> you'd still be charged for storage
<mhall119> oh, ok
<jcastro> jono: I got dropped
<jono> jcastro, you back online?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> you need to dial me back in
<jono> jcastro, I just tried, it dropped
<jono> jcastro, you are not on skype
<jcastro> ok restarted
<jcastro> try now
<kim0> jcastro: so is oneiric working well for ya ? if so I'll probably be upgrading
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's running well on 2 of my machines now
<jcastro> during the sprint it sucked for me
<jcastro> but now it's all gelling
<kim0> nice .. ok then
<jcastro> nice answer!
<jcastro> I've added to it
<jcastro> any idea how to know what arguments it accepts?
<jcastro> like, how would I do "High-Memory Double Extra Large Instance"
<jcastro> default-instance-type: "High-Memory Double Extra Large Instance" can't be right, heh
<jcastro> or does it accept API name?
<jcastro> like m2.4xlarge
<jcastro> that would make more sense
<kim0> jcastro: guess m2.4xlarge .. but I never really tested that :)
<kim0|oneiric> live booting oneiric, and my usb keyboard/mouse are dead
<jcastro> hah
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> AlanBell: ok so, I've thought of something to make the example better for you
<jcastro> for ensemble
<jcastro> something I would be interested in would be a set of conference formulas
<jcastro> so say, etherpad, mediawiki, summit, openfire (for chat), and say .... drupal.
<jcastro> right now you'd have to set all those up, etc.
<jcastro> but if we had a set of formulas that set them all up, then you could just fire up your conference's "IT support in the cloud"
<jcastro> instead of "ok, who has a spare linode or knows someone with a colo?"
<jcastro> lunch bbl
<nigelb> I like that example better
<AlanBell> that is getting there a bit
<AlanBell> I just don't get the "fire up an empty mediawiki in a three tier configuration on 9 servers" use case
<AlanBell> I think the examples need to be more real or you get this problem: http://xkcd.com/619/
<mhall119> ensemble doesn't support smooth full-screen flash video decoding though
<mhall119> I'm not sure there's a joe-sixpack example for ensemble
<mhall119> or cloud computing itself, for that matter
<AlanBell> so if I do an ensemble deployment of mediawiki, summit, openfire etc. for a conference, would I get single signon between the services?
<mhall119> if you fired up an instance of SSO
<mhall119> or used an external one
<AlanBell> so does it configure that to all work together?
<mhall119> if your formulas are written to do that, yes
<AlanBell> hmm
<mhall119> what happens is ensemble runs the SSO startup, which tells SSO that it's offering OpenID and a specific URL
<mhall119> then Summit asks ensemble where it can find an OpenID provider, and ensemble gives it the SSO url
<mhall119> likewise ensemble can fire up etherpad, and then when summit asks for an etherpad host, it'll get your new instance
<mhall119> the typical use-case is having a DB running on a separate server, and needing that info passed to your webapp
<mhall119> but you can do it for just about any service dependency
<AlanBell> can you run multiple services on one server?
<mhall119> yes
<AlanBell> so you say, I want a database back end, plus a blog and a content management system and a wiki, all on one box
<mhall119> in that case, you'd have one formula I think
<mhall119> but then you're not getting any advantage from using ensemble, really
<AlanBell> and then you outgrow it and want to move the blog to a dedicated insance
<AlanBell> and then your single formula breaks
<mhall119> or tell ensemble to fire up another instance of wordpress and do load balancing between them
<mhall119> like I said, ensemble is useful when running multiple instances that have to communicate with eachother
<mhall119> if you want everything on one server, you don't get much advantage
<AlanBell> yes, I am not sure how you grow into that
<mhall119> ah, I see
<AlanBell> I can't see anyone starting with a two server empty wordpress blog
<mhall119> yeah, there's a bit of a gap between the "small site, everything on one box" and the "medium site, separate services on seperate boxes"
<mhall119> AlanBell: I guess it depends on the blog
<mhall119> it's not for personal "all about my life" blogs, for sure
<AlanBell> ok, a major celebrity or media service might want more from the start
<mhall119> but if you're starting up an OMG!Ubuntu!, you'd probably want to start out with separate webserver and db server boxes
<AlanBell> popey: have they?
<mhall119> probably not, since they seem to have so much downtime
<mhall119> ensemble is made to let you wire up instances automatically
<mhall119> so you can fire up a new Apache instance and it automatically gets added to your wordpress cluster
<AlanBell> yeah, I guess I am not quite understanding who needs to do that on a sufficiently regular basis to get the time saving
<AlanBell> getting services to magically do SSO is a much more exciting proposition than getting them to use more instances for me
<mhall119> AlanBell: suppose you have a moderately sized blog, like OMG!Ubuntu!
<mhall119> then you post something awesome, and you get on Slashdot, Fark and CNN.com
<AlanBell> yup
<mhall119> suddently the demand for your site increases 1000x
 * AlanBell has been slashdotted several times, with a tiny VPS
<mhall119> you're single instance can't support the traffic, firing up and conofiguring a new one will take hours
<AlanBell> turn on supercache, stare in astonishment at the figures
<paultag> aye, I had mine documented, bodhi and I worked on my blog
<mhall119> if you had ensemble, with one command you can spin up 1, 2, 10 or 100 new instances and have them start load balancing
<paultag> went from a few requests a second to over 2000
<mhall119> then, when you're off slashdot's homepage, you start shutting them down
<paultag> mhall119: some good ole' fashond optimizing goes a lot farther :)
<paultag> no need to take a rocket launcher to it, when it could have been done with a hammer
<AlanBell> yeah, a single machine can easily handle a slashdotting
<paultag> mhall119: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/optimize-wordpress-for-speed/ ← my results
<paultag> Before hacking: Requests per second: 13.21 [#/sec] (mean)
<paultag> After hacking: Requests per second: 1942.31 [#/sec] (mean)
<AlanBell> interesting results paultag
<AlanBell> I just did wp-supercache and it dramatically fixed it
<paultag> AlanBell: oh, totally. I could see that rocking
<AlanBell> didn't do any of the other stuff, I guess you didn't see so much benefit as you had already fixed the problems it fixes (db queries)
<paultag> AlanBell: :)
<AlanBell> it is odd when it happens though!
<AlanBell> first time I was having my breakfast and wondering why thunderbird wouldn't connect to my mail server
<paultag> AlanBell: when the box gets run down? Hell yeah! I got DDoS'd by some punk on freenode who was harrasing me. I did this and fixed up iptables and it *rocked*
<AlanBell> had a look at slashdot whilst wondering what might be up with my email
<paultag> AlanBell: hahahahaha, mine started lagging my irc shell out
<paultag> hahahahahahaha
<paultag> that's bloody brilliant
<AlanBell> wonder if I can find the article :)
<paultag> AlanBell: site:slashdot.org "url" :)
<mhall119> paultag: nice
<mhall119> however, the middle of a slashdotting isn't the righ time to start optimizing
<mhall119> at least, not if you have the ability to quickly fire up more load-balancing
<mhall119> one of the British talent shows does this
<mhall119> they have online voting, and dynamically scale up the number of servers during the voting period to satisfy demand
<mhall119> not sure if they use ensemble for that or not, but that's the demographic
<mhall119> I am gonna take some of your Wp optimizations though, just getting on OMG!Ubuntu! caused a noticable slowdown in my T1.micro
<mhall119> I also installed the S3 media plugin, so images get served from an s3 bucket instead of apache
<AlanBell> http://politics.slashdot.org/story/07/12/04/0310208/OOXMLs-662-Resolutions that one we got a bit caught out
<paultag> AlanBell: win :)
<AlanBell> 128MB ram VPS is a little bit tight for a slashdotting, I think we went up to 512 at that point
<paultag> I hate apache, it uses up so much RAM on a normal basis
<paultag> I think it's time to write a webserver, and a language that can be compiled into bytecode
<paultag> I bet I could have it operate well in 32 MB RAM, and under 64 max
<paultag> given no stupid memory leaks by the author of the webapp
<paultag> ugh, then again the HTTP spec is stupid huge, it would be a lot of work
<AlanBell> "thanks to Bytemark for sorting it out, we now have 450MB of RAM, up from 128 this morning. It is serving up over three thousand hits per hour, about one hit per second on average, and they are complicated pages. I think I will probably install wp-cache or something, but right now it is working and I don't want to touch it!"
<AlanBell> so that was just with enough ram, it went really fast when I installed the cache
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, just heard someone ask how to delete a wiki page, you should write a post on how to delete too!
<jcastro> you need to know how to do a tag on help.u.c
<jcastro> they just don't let people delete the page
<nigelb> ah
<jcastro> which is kind of a bummer but might as well have a team checking out deletions
<nigelb> yeah, that makes sense
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42503/what-team-do-i-need-to-talk-to-about-deleting-a-page-on-help-ubuntu-com
<nigelb> this was wiki.u.o though, and I said the delete actually is on the options menu
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> unless the page is ACLed you should be able to delete on wiki.u.c
<jcastro> if you can't then someone has made the page like that on purpose
<james_w> AlanBell, mhall119: you won't need a single formula for blog + db on one machine, you'll be able to have them running on one machine using the existing formulas soon.
<james_w> it's just the software isn't perfect yet...what a surprise :-)
<AlanBell> that would make it a much more compelling story
<jcastro> kim0: ugh crap I close that irc window with yout docs on how to contribute to ensemble docs
<jcastro> can you pastebin that conversation we had?
<jcastro> (the part with the bzr and whatnot)
<kim0> jcastro: ah yeah
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~jorge/ensemble/docfix-instance-type
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> first one!
 * kim0 hugs jcastro 
<kim0> jcastro: in the docs folder, you can 'make html' to check the result
<jcastro> yeah, I am unsure about changing the examples
<jcastro> since all the docs are written from the point of view that you're in the source tree
<jcastro> maybe for 11.10 when it's more ready to be used out of the distro
<jcastro> instead of like, a PPA, heh
<jcastro> kim0: also, sphinx is badass
<kim0> Yeah rox hard
<popey> 18:06:50 < mhall119> but if you're starting up an OMG!Ubuntu!, you'd probably want to start out with separate webserver and db server boxes
<popey> 18:07:02 < AlanBell> popey: have they?
<popey> no
<mhall119> 13:08 < mhall119> probably not, since they seem to have so much downtime
<nhandler> I'm looking to get a printer for college. I'm thinking of going for a cheap laserjet (tired of wasting a fortune on ink). I was wondering if people had any recommendations
<AlanBell> do you need to be able to carry it?
<AlanBell> and do you want colour?
<jcastro> nhandler: yes
<jcastro> nhandler: you want any used laserjet 40x0
<jcastro> 4000 series, they're cube shaped, you can get them used for cheap, and they're workhorses
<AlanBell> generally getting a new laser is about the same price as refilling a used one
<maco> but you only have to do it once every few years unlike the inkjets
<AlanBell> indeed
<AlanBell> I got a colour laser because I didn't use the inkjet enough so it kept drying out and wasting ink cartridges
<maco> that can happen?
<maco> my inkjet finally kicked the bucket after 5 years of service. i broke it trying to clear a paper jam
<nhandler> AlanBell: I'd like it to be able to fit on a desk, color is not necessary
<JanC> nhandler: I'm quite happy with my cheap Samsung b/w laser printer (using the open source 'splix' driver)
<pleia2> I have a cheap brother b/w laser (when I need color I spend $.35/sheet at the print shop down the street)
<JanC> it certainly beats having to throw away expensive, 50% (or less) used dried out inkjet cartridges...
<nhandler> JanC, pleia2: Both of those worked well with linux? I had an old brother inkjet that flat out refused to work. I'd ideally like to have near plug-and-play support
<pleia2> nhandler: brother laserjets have official support for linux these days
<pleia2> I've had good luck with HP too
<JanC> nhandler: like I said, there is a good open source driver for Samsung printers (certainly for b/w, I never tested with their colour lasers)
<JanC> pleia2: official support is closed source though? (for both Samsung & Brother AFAIK, but for Samsung there is an open source driver too, which works well)
<pleia2> JanC: I don't know, I just plugged it in and it worked :)
<JanC> well, the drivers are in multiverse...
<JanC> unless some brother printers have open source drivers included with CUPS too
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-07
<nigelb> Morning
<paultag> night nigelb
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> morning
<czajkowski> paultag: wtf
<akgraner> ara, answering your email now - sorry for the delay - our internet was down (due to you guessed it lightning) so now the new equipment is in and I am getting caught up...
<ara> akgraner, no worries! thanks!
<mhall119> morning akgraner, how's things?
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> pong
<czajkowski> jcastro: you were looking for me yesterday
<jcastro> yeah I forgot what for
<jcastro> oh, I was looking for pics from the loco team for the meetup
<jcastro> but I found them
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> if ye have more poke @ubuntuie to add them to the folder
<czajkowski> jcastro: while you're there mind if i quickly pm you please
<czajkowski> if yer free?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> gimme 5 to finish off mail
<czajkowski> sure
<jcastro> kim0: heh, I am talking to a guy at a university who deploys moodle
<jcastro> he's asking about formulas
<kim0> cool :)
<kim0> hook him in
<jcastro> heh yeah
<jcastro> kim0: ok for next week
<jcastro> the day before the meeting we'll send a note to ayatana-dev
<jcastro> and we'll tweet
<jcastro> that outta help
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro> bacon bacon bacon bacon
<jcastro> mushrooms mushrooms!
<jcastro> bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon
<nigelb> ^ troll :P
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<mhall119> lol
 * AlanBell is off to Berlin next week
<nigelb> AlanBell: DS?
<AlanBell> http://www.odfplugfest.de/
<jcastro> kim0: you're on ayatana-dev the mailing list right?
<kim0> jcastro: checking
<nigelb> popey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq8s-Rubs5w
<nigelb> popey: I believe you talked about this on UUPC
<kim0> jcastro: probably not, and can't find it on lists.u.c .. Is it a LP list ?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-dev
<kim0> I'm in
<popey> haha nigelb
<nigelb> popey: :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - time to call it a day
<dholbach> packaging guide rebranding got leaps forward today which makes me happy :)
<dholbach> all thanks to Alexander Fougner
<dholbach> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/103754/upg/index.html
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow :)
<jcastro> jono: lmk when you're out of inbox hell and in music mode: http://turntable.fm/ubuntuallstars
<jono> cool
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> camp is spinning seriously brutal stuff
<nigelb> jcastro: "We're very sorry, but while we would love to let you in and rock out with us, we need to currently restrict turntable access to only the United States due to licensing constraints. "
<nhandler> /88/64
<doctormo> paultag: ping
<paultag> doctormo: pong
<paultag> doctormo: what's up my man?
<doctormo> paultag: That's you've not been to visit!
<doctormo> paultag: Could I get you to set up the next Ubuntu Hour for MA?
<paultag> doctormo: I know I know. I'm stuck down capeside, but I'm moving back to BOS and starting work at Boston College on the 18th, so I'll be more active
<paultag> doctormo: yeah, no problem.
 * doctormo gives paultag a hug
<paultag> doctormo: I need to get myself moved back up and I'm ready to lock 'n load
 * paultag hugs doctormo 
<doctormo> Can't wait to show you to computer lab, building a projector screen today
<paultag> doctormo: nice!!! There's some kickass paint that has these tiny beads of glass that lets it rock as a screen
<doctormo> cool, I have ceiling paint ;-)
<paultag> :)
<doctormo> The good part is that it's a 7500 lux projector, so you can easily see it even with the lights on.
<paultag> doctormo: for sure :)
<doctormo> against n orange wall.
<paultag> hahahahaha, that's awesome
<doctormo> I've also got several other labs in the network geering up to impliment Ubuntu too, so I'm happy but busy. Might explain my absence a bit.
<paultag> doctormo: no problem at all!
 * popey tickles doctormo 
 * doctormo kicks like a mule when tickled
<czajkowski> jono: you are one evil evil fecker
<jono> czajkowski, eh?
<paultag> czajkowski: shouldn't you be on vacation?
<czajkowski> jono: lrl quiz
<czajkowski> paultag: on for chatting to bf and job interview
<paultag> czajkowski: kay kay
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<czajkowski> jono: only you and aq could pull that evil off
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jono> jcastro, about set?
<jcastro> yep, ring me up
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0|oneiric> Morning
 * popey taps his feet, waiting for a new disk to arrive so he can install oneiric
<kim0|oneiric> oneiric upgrade ate my laptop :/ have to fresh install
<dholbach> what happened?
<kim0|oneiric> while upgrading grub failed to install for some reason, also some applications failed to install, and when rebooting, it won't boot
<dholbach> where does it hang?
<kim0|oneiric> right after grub goes away .. there is some /dev/.udev message and it remains there
<dholbach> hum - did you ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<dholbach> maybe somebody can help fix it
<nigelb> or ubuntu+1
<kim0|oneiric> mm .. I am asking in ubuntu+1
<kim0|oneiric> I'll grab the upgrade log files, and reinstall
<kim0|oneiric> oh /var/log/dist-upgrade is empty :)
<dholbach> technoviking, happy birthday! :)
 * kim0|oneiric rebooting
<cjohnston> jcastro: too bad you aren't already down here..
<dholbach> nigelb, how's recruitment for lightning talks coming on?
<dholbach> UDW starts next week
<jcastro> cjohnston: 3 weeks!
<cjohnston> jcastro: the shuttle launch is today
<cjohnston> we are getting ready to head that way
<jcastro> I will watch it on tv
<nigelb> dholbach: I have two people.
<jcastro> dholbach: did we pick dates for app developer week?
<jcastro> ah we did
<jcastro> wiki is wrong, fixing
<nigelb> jcastro: Know of anyone doing cool projects?
<nigelb> dholbach: Help! :) https://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/89316665954807809
<jcastro> is this for like a lightning talk?
<nigelb> Yes
<nigelb> You know the cool Unity people, I was wondering if there wwas any interesting lens or some such
<jcastro> doctormo: BRILLIANT (session manager)
<jcastro> I've wanted that for schools for years.
<jcastro> people would leave their stuff logged in all the time
<doctormo> jcastro: Thanks :-)
<doctormo> Should probably be put into the archives, know any good sponsors?
<jcastro> you should seriously post that on the LTSP list
<jcastro> I can think of a bunch of people who have wanted that for years
<jcastro> doctormo: paultag! he can hook you up in debian too
 * jcastro pushes  paultag under a bus
 * paultag ducks
<paultag> doctormo: where's the dsc, I'll do a review, if you need it. debian-mentors works well after it's cleanish
<paultag> not sure what it is, but I'm sure it'll be OK :)
<doctormo> paultag: python program, autoruns, needs log directory (which I haven't done in the deb yet)
<paultag> doctormo: righto. Well, when you need some eyes let me know. debian-python might be interested in uploading as well
<doctormo> paultag: You can see the dsc here: https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/greeter/+packages
<paultag> doctormo: which one?
<doctormo> paultag: session-manager
<paultag> that name is a bit generic, and all o' them are session-managers :)
<doctormo> paultag: Yes, jcastro, you're good at names, any ideas?
<doctormo> Also is the LTSP mailing list edubuntu-devel?
<jcastro> I mean LTSP upstream
<jcastro> name, sec
<jcastro> I would just go simple lab-session-manager
<jcastro> for anyone running a computer lab
<paultag> doctormo: looks OKish, you should be using setup.py, and python deb package bindings, but if it works I guess it's OK. You don't need yourself on uploaders if you're maintainer. You have a XS-Python-Version: but don't actually use python bindings. You should have sorce/format, and DEP5'd copyright
<doctormo> Sounds good. thanks
<paultag> :)
<jcastro> http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv#utm_campaign=synclickback&source=http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ustream.html&medium=6540154
<jcastro> Don't forget the launch everyone!
<Tm_T> http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv you mean? (:)
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> mine is stuttering. :-/
<mhall119> 9 minutes to launch
<jono> mhall119, launch of what?
<mhall119> jono: the last shuttle
<mhall119> Atlantis
<jono> mhall119, ahhhh
<mhall119> http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv
<jcastro> jono: last one ever, worth a watch
<jcastro> I think cjohnston made his way down there
<mhall119> he was going to
<mhall119> it's crazy crowded out there
<jcastro> I imagine so, one of my friends went down there
<mhall119> T-1 minute
<jono> cool
<jono> is it online somewhere?
<jono> oh I see the link
<mhall119> 2600MPH already
<kim0> I opened that on the 3 .. 2 .. 1 .. nice to watch
<mhall119> 6500MPH now
<doctormo> mhall119: That's fast
<mhall119> a bit, yeah
<popey> heh, 4 miles per second
<jono> 6500MPH now...pffffft
<jono> that's not fast
<jono> chuck norris can walk faster
<jono> lol
<mhall119> for reference, the flight from JFK to Budapest, at that speed, would have been under 20 minutes
<doctormo> jono: Rainbow Dash can fly faster than Chuck Norris, she's 20% cooler!
<mhall119> and Florida's unemployed just grew by 4000 people
<czajkowski> ever have one of them days where what can go wrong goes wrong
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> not today though
<paultag> czajkowski: trust and believe
<paultag> one does not simply become crabby overnight
<jono> jcastro, man, have you heard Ghost?
<jono> they are getting some buzz right now
<jono> they look like some kind of black metal type thing, but their music is real 70s hard rock, it is awesome
<jono> http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=160226
<jcastro> not yet
<jcastro> I am finding tons of stuff here: http://turntable.fm/metal_ftw
<jcastro> I found a metal channel!
<jcastro> jono: they say G+ invites are open on the twitters
<jcastro> might wanna try now
<cjohnston> wasnt too bad... already almost in daytona
<jono> jcastro, I am in now
<mhall119> cjohnston: you went too far
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> going to have lunch my dad
<czajkowski> you can spot the canonical employees they change their away nick name status whereas others do /away message
<jcastro> I do neither
<jcastro> I go .... <---- LUNCH.
<jcastro> and if you miss me, then leave a message!
<paultag> czajkowski: ha! Canonical employee jokes. Topical.
<jono> doctormo, nice work on the indicator :-)
<paultag> /nick jcastro_away
<jono> gonna tweet that
<czajkowski> jcastro: but you're special and we love you
<czajkowski> if you changed your nick I'd be dubious it was you
<jcastro> I am looking forward to having my membership revoked!
<vish> jcastro: you got to reserve that nick "jcastro_away" ;)
<vish> even if you dont plan to use it... :)
<jcastro2> awesome!
<vish> lol!!!
<jcastro2> you know what
<vish> jcastro is multiplying..
<jcastro2> I really love Jono
<jcastro2> he is awesome
<jcastro2> such an incredible boss
<jcastro2> handsome too
<jcastro2> he has great skin
<clearly_not_jcas> Darn, cut it off a bit
<jcastro> buncha loonies
<czajkowski> jcastro: hello pot this is the kettle calling
<jcastro> heh
<jono> crazy
<jono> we (Severed Fifth) just got confirmed for a festival
<jono> should be fun
<jcastro> like the festival in the Anvil movie?
<jcastro> "man it's like the largest metal fest in all of Transylvania, there's going to be thousands."
<jcastro> <-- lunching (for real now, not as an example)
<czajkowski> someone should nick jcastro lunch
<paultag> Man, I wish being a Freetard was more of a "cool" thing to do
<jono> jcastro, lol
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone and see you on monday
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> woo!
<dholbach> mhall119, thanks again for your help with harvest
<jcastro> paultag: man, I am having a hard time not responding to your last statement.
<mhall119> no problem dholbach
<jcastro> paultag: but I am trying to turn over a new leaf, not make fun of people as much, etc.
<jcastro> YOU JUST MAKE IT SO HARD.
<paultag> jcastro: dude, fire away!
<dholbach> :)
<paultag> oh christ
<dholbach> bye :)
<paultag> that's getting a tweet
<paultag> later dh
<paultag> oh, he left
<paultag> 16:53 < jcastro> YOU JUST MAKE IT SO HARD.
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> ok here I go
<jcastro> <paultag> Man, I wish being a Freetard was more of a "cool" thing to do
<paultag> http://twitter.com/#!/paultag/status/89376655566585856
<jcastro> it's ok paultag, nothing you do is cool, the free software thing has nothing to do with it.
<paultag> ha!
<paultag> I mean, I do play Accordion
<paultag> jcastro: I mean, you tweek out a car, you get all the ladies. You fly a jet, you get all the ladies. You code sick software, you live in your mum's basement with a neckbeard.
<jcastro> well we need to start with the basics bro
<jcastro> first off, you DO have a neckbeard.
<vish> paultag: now *that* is a good tweet ;)
<paultag> jcastro: I don't anymore
<paultag> jcastro: that was for OLF and it was a joke
<paultag> vish: :P
<jcastro> pics or it didn't happen
<vish> i meant, the  "<paultag> jcastro: I mean, you tweek ou..."
<paultag> jcastro: http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255035_1464142803842_1241640882_31469365_3626659_n.jpg
<paultag> vish: have at it!
<jcastro> whoa, you don't look college anymore, nice work!
<paultag> jcastro: http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270403_1511896517655_1241640883_31503192_1894886_n.jpg ← there too
<paultag> jcastro: nah, dude, I got swag
<jcastro> bud light, signs you're in ohio.
<paultag> jcastro: Cape Cod, MA actually
<paultag> jcastro: it's not natty :)
<jcastro> heh
<paultag> but srsly, why can't computer nerds get some respect? :)
<vish> paultag: the funny thing is nerds create all the cool stuff, the "cool" guys love to use ;p
<paultag> vish: dude, right?
<paultag> "a-heyo baby, check out this sick app I got"
<jcastro> paultag: kim0: so check this out
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/devops
<jcastro> clint and I were checking out this subreddit the other day
<jcastro> I think it might be a good place to post ensemble info
<jcastro> thoughts?
<kim0> Yeah absolutely
<kim0> seems a bit low volume
<jcastro> kim0: ok, which tutorial video do you consider your best one so far?
<jcastro> kim0: yeah, but it's a start
<kim0> since they're only two .. the second one :)
<jcastro> nice place to make mistakes. :)
<kim0> Ensemble ones that is
<jcastro> there are bigger sysadminy reddits, but I figured this is a good place to start
<kim0> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntucloud#p/a/u/0/AMHcy63wRL0
<kim0> yeah .. start small, grow fast
<jcastro> that's so cloud
<jcastro> hahah
<jcastro> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/06/ensemble-deploy-and-scale-cloud-apps/ this one right?
<kim0> yep
 * kim0 is on Oneiric now .. yaay
<jcastro> oh nice, some comments
<jcastro> I wish we just had nice disqus integration with every ubuntu property
<kim0> Yeah .. that'd relief me from the daily spam mortal kombat
 * kim0 on Oneiric after a spectacular upgrade fail yaay 
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/ik6ev/deploying_to_ec2_quickly_with_ensemble/
<jcastro> paultag: upboats
<paultag> jcastro: done
<jcastro> kim0: ok, jason recommends that I need to be more drama in the title
<kim0> :)
<jcastro> ah, r/aws has 335 readers
<jcastro> paultag: how do crossposts work?
<jcastro> obviously It'd be rude to post it all over
<jcastro> do I wait like a few days and then try another subreddit?
 * kim0 goes for some tea and starts weekend .. still around though
<jcastro> \o/
<paultag> jcastro: you can just put [x-post from ...]
<paultag> jcastro: but in general it should not be the same person
<paultag> jcastro: so just give me the link and let me know where you want it crossed
<daker> kim0, do you want disqus comments ?
<jcastro> paultag: just what I linked above in /r/devops, needs xposted to /r/aws
<paultag> jcastro: http://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/ik6te/deploying_to_ec2_quickly_with_ensemble_xpost_from/
<paultag> BRB
<cjohnston> back home
<kim0> Wonder if I should agree to this dist-upgrade → http://paste.ubuntu.com/640291/
<cjohnston> sure... whats the worst that could happen
<paultag> looks like a good upgrade to me
<kim0> thanks guys .. accepting
<kim0> removing ubuntu-desktop sounded scary :)
<paultag> ...I was kidding
<paultag> just apt-get install fluxbox, you'll be fine
<kim0> :)
<paultag> :P
<mhall119> fluxbox? is that even still maintained?
<paultag> mhall119: >:(
<paultag> mhall119: it's both actively maintained and loved for in Debian and Ubuntu.
<paultag> mhall119: and we have two GSoC students on it this summer
<mhall119> only a crazy person would both maintain and love it
<paultag> :P
<nigelb> mhall119: If you want paultag's attention, just say "fluxbox sucks". Well, don't say it. Just think :P
<paultag> nigelb: I'll throw things at you rather hard
<pleia2> <3 fluxbox4evar
<paultag> see, pleia2 gets it
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> at least I can use it with two monitors, unlike so-called unity
<nigelb> I hope jcastro takes the bait for that
<nigelb> It was fun at UDS. People running Unity didn't connect to the project most of the time.
<paultag> hahahahahahaha
<paultag> xrandr --auto might have solved that
<paultag> but whatever :)
<nigelb> it was tricky and no one had patience mostly
<paultag> nigelb: son, you don't know what the hell tricky is, politely
<jcastro> it's mostly fixed in the last SRU
<paultag> nigelb: when I started using, when I was 14, I had to write my xorg files by hand
<jcastro> and also, unlike tiling window manager people, I bathe.
<paultag> don't talk to me about a buggy GUI
<paultag> jcastro: I agree
<paultag> jcastro: tiling window managers suck
<paultag> use fluxbox
<nigelb> paultag: hah, I'm the new generation of linux users. We don't really care. We just link linux and want to use it. We use gedit as our text editor when we write code. <Cue motivational background score>
<pleia2> walked up hill both ways too
<mhall119> pleia2 use xfwm though doesn't she?
<nigelb> s/link/like
<JanC> I actually like the idea of tiling window managers, but too many applications don't work well with them OOTB...
<pleia2> mhall119: on my ubuntu systems yeah, debian is fluxbox
<paultag> nigelb: I'm going to stab you one of these days. You're so fucking bright and you have so much to give, but my christ. Suck it up and do things right
<paultag> pleia2: damn straight
<nigelb> paultag: :)
<paultag> I'm using Fluxbox on Ubuntu, and Xfce on Debian
<pleia2> ^5
<paultag> ^5
<nigelb> I use plain lucid. Don't want to upgrade till 12.04.
<mhall119> to the fifth power!
<paultag> I'll 1990sLinuxUser ya'll and go slackware
<mhall119> you were like 5 years old in 1990
<nigelb> probably 2
<mhall119> you're not one to talk either
<paultag> nigelb: 1, actually :)
<mhall119> darn kids
<nigelb> Right, I was 2 and paultag 1
<paultag> mhall119: oh fuck off, linux is 1991, I got as much to old-school as anyone else
<nigelb> paultag: language.
<mhall119> yeah, language please, it's GNU/Linux
<paultag> mhall119: I started using in 2001, I've paid my dues, I've been using longer then i've used windows :)
<paultag> hahaha
<nigelb> mhall119++
<paultag> GNU is older then Linux :P
<nigelb> That was like ZING
<mhall119> heh, paid your dues to free software eh/
<paultag> that's 1985 IIRC
<mhall119> ?
<paultag> GNU, that is. Linux is 1991
<doctormo> What is? Linux isn't Gnu/Linux, it's Linux, it's a kernel project, everyone knows that ;-)
<paultag> thanks, doctormo!
<paultag> mhall119: yes I have :)
<mhall119> me too
<doctormo> Linux isn't an Operating system, and Gnu/Linux isn't an operating system either (not enough of one to count for a desktop certainly)
<popey> woah
<popey> have I stepped into 10 years ago?
<jcastro> popey: I know right
<paultag> I'd have been using Linux if you had
<doctormo> popey: We're doing a play!
<paultag> so boom. roasted.
<paultag> not like mhall119 here
 * paultag waves hand in oh-snapish fashon
<nigelb> meh, I refuse to get into GNU/Linux fight. I call my OS what I want. I call it Ubuntu. that's it.
<doctormo> nigelb: I'm still handing out Lucid CDs, that might be because they're the only CDs we have ;-)
<jcastro> popey: paultag's being disruptive, let's delete his mailing list.
<JanC> I used "windows" from 1988 til 2005 or so, "linux" from 2000 til now, so I've used Windows longer...
<doctormo> He has a mailing list?
<paultag> CANONICAL'S OPRESSING ME
<nigelb> doctormo: I use lucid because I deploy code to Lucid. Makes sense to use ot.
<nigelb> *it
<doctormo> paultag: Are they taking away your right to have a baby? ;-)
<paultag> ubuntu is canonical, popey is @ubuntu, canonical is opressing me
<paultag> doctormo: oh no, we're joking about sounder :)
<doctormo> what's sounder?
<nigelb> doctormo: All yo need to know is that popey shuts tings down
<paultag> doctormo: a mailing list canonical was opressing
<pleia2> doctormo: was an "offtopic" mailing list that the CC shut down earlier this year because it was all about godwin's law
<nigelb> pleia2: <3
<jcastro> popey's law - all mailing lists will end up talking about godwin's law and then be shut down
<doctormo> jcastro: I love these community cards that Randall's doing. Did you or jono suggest the idea?
<popey> ditto
<paultag> doctormo: dude +1 on that
<jcastro> not me
<jono> doctormo, it's all Randall
<paultag> we need to make Randall some sort of community version of Jono
<paultag> to help him
<pleia2> randall rocks :)
<paultag> oh you're here
<jcastro> hahaha
<paultag> jono: you should get Randall to do some of your work, he kicks ass
<nigelb> Randall is jono minus the death metal bit
<jcastro> jono: you're fired!
<paultag> seriously "Community Community Manager"
<doctormo> Nah, The Community Manager Manager
<popey> "Assistant to the Community Manager"
<jono> lol
<popey> "Sub-Assistant to the Community Manager"
<paultag> Randall Shrutte
<jcastro> man, I just started watching the funniest show on TV, have you all seen "Wilfred"?
<jcastro> it's about a dude that see's his neighbor's dog as a guy in a dog suit.
<jcastro> it's totally hilarious
<paultag> jono: seriously, get Randall to help you out. He's doing kickass work
<paultag> and you totally could use it
<doctormo> jcastro: I'll have to download it and check it out.
<jono> paultag, I have weekly calls with him already ;-)
<paultag> jono: :)
<jono> :-)
<doctormo> I miss weekly calls, paultag! to the phone!
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<doctormo> paultag: Actually I want your help to get MA re-approved, the disk situation is quite dire.
<paultag> doctormo: I agree totally.
<paultag> doctormo: I don't like that my home state is not approved and I'm supposed to know all about this stuff
<doctormo> paultag: We have 4x 10.04 CDs (desktop) and 6x Server.
<paultag> doctormo: we're in OK shape. We can also request CONF-B for confs if we need it
<doctormo> paultag: Oh and 5x 9.10 CDs for our enemies to enjoy.
<paultag> dude, how dare you
<paultag> I think 9.10 was a high point with Ubuntu
<paultag> I think it's actually rather attractive, and it was rock-solid
<jcastro> wow, imo that was one of the worst ones
<doctormo> I liked 10.10 the most I think.
<paultag> jcastro: you also like Unity, so I guess that makes sense
<paultag> my all-time high was 9.10, no question
<paultag> for when it was released, it's what made Ubuntu great
<jcastro> shrug, 10.04 was the best one imo, 9.10 was still brown/orange
<doctormo> paultag: Where you high at the time you installed it? ;-)
<paultag> jcastro: you have to compare it to it's time, and I think by the time 10.04 rolled around, it was a bit lagging
<nigelb> 10.04 is my favorite so far
<nigelb> jcastro: My friend saw unity for the first time and he loved it
<nigelb> He said on his flight there was someone using unity and going all "its so awesome" about it
<paultag> IMHO GNOME3 looks a bit nicer atm
<nigelb> *cough*
<doctormo> nigelb: I think the excitement of Ubuntu will build back up after the experimental lul
<nigelb> My friend works for RH
<jcastro> nigelb: stop interrupting paultag when he's flaming unity!
<nigelb> and he uses gnome3 on his machine
<nigelb> He hates gnome3 with a passion :P
<paultag> I'm just saying
<doctormo> paultag: Yes yes.
<paultag> unity's borked up bretty bad for me
<paultag> doctormo: p.s. -- http://pault.ag/kde-gnome/ ← that was the link I was talking about on the train that one time
<doctormo> paultag: At least you can run 11.04, I can't, I'm still stuck with kernel 2.6.32 and I will be forever it looks like
<paultag> doctormo: I just switched to Debian (installed from an Ubuntu liveUSB no less)
<paultag> KDE developers are generally between the ages of 16 and 25, like art made of lines and squares and the colors white and black. When/if they finally stop taking government subsidies and get around to getting "real jobs," most of their salary will be taken in taxes so the socialist government can subsidize the care and feeding of the next generation of KDE developers, just like it did for them. A high percentage of KDE developers, durin
<paultag> GNOME developers rarely live past 25 and prefer "alternative" art - generally stuff made of feces that's "too edgy" for most people to "understand" or "like." Core GNOME developers are heavy Ketamine users. The bodies of GNOME developers can often be found in dumpsters or floating face-down in any sufficiently large body of water.
<jcastro> keep pasting it paul
<jcastro> I don't know how to click things
 * jcastro is in a mess-with-paul-mood
<paultag> best kind of mood, really
 * doctormo is in a food mood
<paultag> hey doctormo, poke
<doctormo> paultag: re-poke
<paultag> doctormo: let's say I have a figure that I want to make in Inkscape, and that figure is Symetrical. How do I draw it to ensure it's exactly perfect?
<doctormo> paultag: Use align and disribute
<paultag> doctormo: I'll look into that, thanks :)
<doctormo> yw
<paultag> doctormo: your package is fixed up, and roughly clean. You're missing a manpage and the description might be wrong, but it's almost perfect.
<paultag> doctormo: shall I send a merge-prop?
<paultag> also, time!
<paultag> I just filed one anyway
<paultag> small 171 line diff :)
<jcastro> nice work paultag
<jcastro> ^5
<paultag> jcastro: it ain't no thang.
<paultag> doctormo: I did not install test it, but it built and this is the list -- http://pastebin.com/6JCzV17r
 * czajkowski tickles paultag 
<paultag> heyya cjohnston
<paultag> erm czajkowski
<czajkowski> right yer in the bad books
<czajkowski> that was a record
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> shall be back on kikcin email ass on monday
<czajkowski> fair warning
<paultag> :)
<nhandler> See, if you just stick to cz<tab>, you are nice and good ;)
 * nhandler wonders if she hilights on that string yet
<czajkowski> i do
<czajkowski> have to with the likes of paultag trying to hide things
<czajkowski> such a cheeky fecker
<czajkowski> seemingly a week home i now am back to normal fast speaking irish
<paultag> nhandler: :)
<czajkowski> yay confusion again next week when i get lost in uk
 * popey wonders if jcastro and/or Daviey and/or AlanBell have seen https://github.com/Pita/etherpad-lite <- etherpad based on node.js
<jcastro> O_O
<jono> cjohnston, around?
<popey> http://pitapoison.de:9001/
<popey> test pad
<popey> http://pitapoison.de:9001/p/Testing123
<nigelb> popey: ZOMG. WIN
<nigelb> Daviey: ^ lets switch!
<popey> :D
<jcastro> built on nodejs? all untested? let's DO IT.
<jcastro> is it web scale though?
<jcastro> "Etherpad lite is a really-real time collaborative editor spawned from the Hell fire of Etherpad."
<jcastro> hah
<nigelb> jcastro: is gobby web scale? :D
<nigelb> or rather UDS scale
<jcastro> it used to be
<jcastro> then we got big
<jcastro> this would be a nice blingy ensemble recipe
 * jcastro goes off to file it
<nigelb> \o/
<cjohnston2> jono, im at work, can phone if you need something
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/principia/+bug/807784
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 807784 in principia "Formula needed: etherpad-lite" [Wishlist,New]
<jcastro> etherpad in 5 minutes
<jcastro> sounds like a nice thing for barcamps and conferences
<nigelb> Did everyone see the novacut videos from UDS?
<nigelb> http://uds-o.novacut.com
<jcastro> oh god
<jcastro> they got the karaoke
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> man, the band sounds good
<nigelb> hell yeah, they do
<nigelb> They got the full song by mdz
<jcastro> all in hd too
<jcastro> well done!
<pleia2> if anyone has a few minutes, we're testing the latest ppa release of lernid over in -classroom in 7 minutes
<pleia2> ppa:lernid-devs/lernid-releases
<pleia2> the more testers the merrier :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-09
<paultag> cjohnston: yo bro, ping
<cjohnston> paultag: pong
<mhall119> AlanBell: make sure you update your clickable maps, the world has a new country today.  Congrats to South Sudan!
<AlanBell> yes indeed, I had made a note to get that right
<czajkowski> c
<czajkowski> soooooooooo full
<JanC> I wonder how de facto (but for political reasons unrecognized) countries are handled...?
<JanC> (e.g. Somaliland)
<doctormo> JanC: Or Palistine?
<topyli> this is why they removed flags from the gnome keyboard layout applet
<topyli> _)
<topyli> and .)
<topyli> bah
<JanC> flags were never useful for indicating keyboards  ;)
<JanC> e.g. there exists no "latin america" flag  ;)
<topyli> i insist on calling my keyboard layout 'finnish'. who cares if it's the same as the swedish one and originally developed for them! :)
<JanC> I hope they use a hardlink or symlink then, I don't want to waste disk space on such follies!  ;-)
<AlanBell> I used flags for languages in an application once
<AlanBell> seemed like a good idea at first
<topyli> i never looked at this properly, but i think red hat basically found it difficult to sell licenses to china when their software included the taiwanese flag (and other similar problems)
<topyli> (in other countries)
<AlanBell> I had UK, France, Germany and Japan and they loved their flags
<AlanBell> then Spain, so added that flag
<AlanBell> then it went to Dallas
<AlanBell> where they speak Spanish
<topyli> oh yes i see your problem :)
<AlanBell> but the Mexicans didn't like the Spanish flag, so I changed it
<AlanBell> that nearly caused a riot
<AlanBell> factory stopped, whole floor meeting, big discussion of the way forward. Puerto Ricans and other South Americans *really* not happy about the mexican flag
<AlanBell> final decision, "please revert to the flag of Spain"
<topyli> but you never removed flags? :)
<AlanBell> no, but I never put them in again either :)
<topyli> right :)
<JanC> not to mention what to do with minority languages that have no single country associated with them ;)
<topyli> it's awkward to put the indian flag on hindi even
<AlanBell> at the time 日本語 didn't render well on the European desktops
<topyli> JanC: we also have a dilemma in the irc space about channels like #ubuntu-es
<topyli> it's much like #ubuntu itself, just spanish. but it's not really associated strongly with the spanish loco afaik
<JanC> for support that makes sense
<topyli> normally, we'd let locos take care of those, but -es is a pretty broad space
<topyli> i think the spanish loco is actually minding it now
<JanC> in case of -fr & -nl the French & Dutch locos run it, but get help from (people of) other locos that use those languages
<JanC> so I'm a member of both ubuntu-be & ubuntu-nl  ;)
<topyli> yeah. fortunately the big languages often have a connection to a big country with a strong loco
<topyli> btw i didn't mention -es as if it were a problem, just connected to the flag issue :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-10
<mhall119> first we have to point everybody at UDS to popey's server running Node.js, and if he doesn't have to call the fire department then we're good
 * mhall119 is late to the topic, ^^ was about Etherpad Lite
<paultag> mhall119: my firehose runs nodejs
<paultag> mhall119: since it's inturupt driven and stores datastructs in memory (not per-instance such as django or php), it uses way less CPU and RAM then other stuff
<paultag> unless you're an idiot about it
<paultag> not to mention v8 is pretty damn awesome
<paultag> longpoll + nodejs = awesome
<mhall119> inturupt driven?  Isn't that how twisted works too?
<mhall119> paultag: I'm seriously thinking of dropping my Queue datastructure and just making is a list
<mhall119> but still calling it a queue
<mhall119> I'm doing some major data structure refactoring on RF
<mhall119> the last major item on my list before I open it up for testing
<paultag> mhall119: thank christ for that
<paultag> mhall119: I'm stoked for you, I love seeing stuff built
<mhall119> I love building stuff
<mhall119> I've already reached my initial goal for this project
<mhall119> which, in and of itself, is a pretty big win
<mhall119> btw, is the "thank christ" for me dropping the queue structure, or for me going into beta?
<paultag> mhall119: dropping queue
<mhall119> heh
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> I just need to figure out an efficient way to let users point to the same feeds and articles
<mhall119> which still isolating one user's data from another (until I add sharing)
<mhall119> but I think I've got that figured, thanks to some Django helper functions, which will reduce the number of DB calls the additional layers will cause
<paultag> hammer the db and set up memcached
<paultag> if you get big enough where that's not enough you should rewrite anyway
<paultag> just get it pushed and feature complete
<mhall119> it's not so much about hammering the DB, it's about making 50 nearly identical calls when you could get all the data in one only mildly complex call
<paultag> buggy but working 1.0 is better then a never-working 0.1
<mhall119> I'm already at 1.0, this is 2.x now
<paultag> mhall119: you know what I mean.
<mhall119> but migrating the data is going to be a pain, and I really want to do it before I start bringing in a bunch of users
<mhall119> also, I found a django-invitations app that'll give me google-style invites with very little effort
<mhall119> which I'm happy about
<mhall119> anyway, it's nearly midnight, and I'm laying down flooring in the little girl's room tomorrow, so I'm off to be
<mhall119> d
<paultag> mhall119: night
<mhall119> night
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-02
<bkerensa> cjohnston: http://devxdev.com/utv <-- Ubuntu TV :)
<cjohnston> you should buy me one
<bkerensa> cjohnston: lol ;p
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> How was your WE?
<dholbach> great - how was yours? :)
<nigelb> Not bad. Managed to survive :D
<nigelb> Kinda tiring
<jussi> anyone know of a tool like trello, but that I can run locally?
<popey> jussi, https://github.com/oo7ph/Trello-Clone/ ?
<jussi> popey: that doesnt seem to be quite what Im lookign for... unless I understand incorrectly
<popey> dunno, was something I saw when I looked for a free trello
<popey> was a link i had in my remembered browser thingy
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: hey how was the kde event
<jussi> czajkowski: Akademy was good - although I didnt have much time there
<jussi> just about 6 or 7 hours
<jussi> was wonderful to catch up with people
<cjohnston> mornin
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> sorry dholbach, can you give me a few mins
<dholbach> sure
<jono> dholbach, been delayed
<jono> dholbach, ok, all set?
<jono> dholbach, sorry for the delay
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> let's go
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/99ab3d466071d33660653d33212e1dfafa4a14e5?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> jcastrim askubuntu.com seems broken on the ff beta in quantal
<balloons> jcastro, ^^
<mhall119> balloons: isn't it more likely that the beta browser in the alpha release is the one that is broken?
<balloons> mhall119, NEVER!
<balloons> :-)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> not much I can do about that balloons
<balloons> jcastro, you can't fix my broken software ;-(
<jcastro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/gwoffice-integrates-google-docs-with-the-ubuntu-desktop
<jcastro> this is the coolest submission so far imo
<balloons> jcastro, that's awesome
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6eab3c48f940de3385ac9b73a101a45ecf7c0689?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<mhall119> w 48
<dholbach> alright my friends - time to call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<cjohnston> g'nite dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<jussi> jono: congratulations... I think I am now officially worried about what the poor little un will
<jussi> b ecome :P
<jono> thanks jussi! :-)
<jussi> hehe, in all serious, congratulations and I hope it all goes well :)
<jono> balloons, about set?
<balloons> indeed
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d6dcfb382049488901955b9ff4411a42f8b4ff5a?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<IdleOne> I'm curious, jono posts the links to the google hangouts. Does that mean anybody is welcome to join in/listen in?
<cjohnston> I was thinkin the same thing
<jono> IdleOne, no, these are private meetings
<IdleOne> I see.
<IdleOne> shame.
<jono> IdleOne, I keep my 1-on-1 calls with the team private so we are free discuss any matters
<IdleOne> it would be interesting to sit in, without interrupting of course, to a team meeting sometime
<jono> IdleOne, sure, maybe we can do this for one of our Wed meetings
<jono> our team meetings
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> insta-transparency via google hangouts, ftw.
<IdleOne> jono: understandable, there may be subjects that you or one of the team does not want public.
<jono> jcastro, well, yes and no
<jono> transparency is always good, but sometimes a team needs to bond in a private environment
<cjohnston> it has to render so it's semi-insta  hehe
<jono> which is the purpose of the wed meetings
<jono> the Tues IRC meetings are the public meetings
<cjohnston> what you guys do in private....
<jono> cjohnston, we talk about various things
<jono> often company-confidential content
<cjohnston> not where I was headed :-P
<jono> team-related stuff etc
<jcastro> jono: right, I meant withing reason, we should certainly keep my getting yelled at private
<jcastro> :p
<jono> lulz
<jono> CASTRO!
<jono> CASTRO!
<jono> STOP IT!
<jono> :-)
<cjohnston> maybe do the tuesday meetings on hangouts on air so that we can see faces, give your updates, and then answer any questions that come from irc
<jcastro> "LOL I CAN PIPE DEADMAUS RIGHT INTO THE MEETING."
<IdleOne> jono: I would expect that a public team meeting would be somewhat homogenized :)
<snap-l> Nah, I think you all should do the meetings completely in public
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah that's exactly what I want to do, but some people like IRC.
<jono> cjohnston, I would prefer that
<jcastro> some people who are old school
<jono> personally I don't like IRC meetings
<jcastro> and I wouldn't want to shame their old school ness
<jcastro> his name is Daniel
<snap-l> so people can realize there's a lot of boring shit that occurs during these meetings that they really don't care about.
<jono> snap-l, indeed
<cjohnston> we do ours on air, but we don't do the 'live ask questions part'
 * jcastro shoves dholbach under a bus
<pleia2> it's tricky to grep through hangouts afterwards to find thing ;)
<pleia2> things
<jono> pleia2, this is true
<jono> the logging of IRC is handy
<IdleOne> jono: so why not do the irc meeting in hangout and record it, that way the logs can still be published
<snap-l> Just have jono do a transcription. ;)
<cjohnston> well, someone could post on their blog the hangout
<jono> I wonder whether the team member summaries are particularly useful
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> hey
<jono> IdleOne, eh?
<IdleOne> ah, pleia2 answered my question
<cjohnston> to an extent..
<jcastro> how about, video for the meeting, but publishing notes for grepness
<IdleOne> that sounds good too
<jono> jcastro, who will write the notes?
<jono> jcastro, well volunteered!
<pleia2> humans aren't so good at writing meeting notes
<jcastro> haha
 * IdleOne goes back to idle
<jono> pleia2, agreed
<jcastro> I'm much better at taking notes than pasting in IRC sentences
<cjohnston> jono: you mis-wrote your sentence as a question, "jcastro will write the notes"
<jono> put it this way, I am not writing meeting notes, if you want to do it, jcastro, go ahead :-)
<jono> cjohnston, :-)
<cjohnston> I'd rather read not so good human written notes than IRC logs
<pleia2> IRC meetings (or notes) I can skim through at work, if everything moves to hangouts I'll neer watch the videos (can't do it quickly, can't do it at work)
<jcastro> hey, all my TODO is public, I have a living notetaker
<jono> maybe the community can take notes?
<jono> so we do the hangout and others can take notes?
<jono> the team will busy enough preparing their summaries without taking notes
<cjohnston> I think notes would quicly fall away..
<IdleOne> agreed ^
<jono> cjohnston, very possibly
<jcastro> I am wondering if people even read the existing notes
<jcastro> I wouldn't
<jcastro> "jorge and jono arguing about metal, daniel rolls eyes."
<cjohnston> maybe make the summaries the notes.. same thing as IRC, but slightly different... then maybe if there are important questions that get asked, add them
<jcastro> right, more of a summary than a point for point.
<jcastro> "The team talked about the app contest at 4:45 into the discussion. Main points, foo, bar, baz."
<cjohnston> compiling all of the summaries wouldn't be too much work
<jono> I like the idea of doing hangouts
<jono> and I think of folks can take note and publish them for the community then this will work
<jono> if the community cares about notes, then I am sure our community can self organize to take them
<balloons> jono et la, people do this for podcasts quite successfully
<jono> particularly if G+ is considered more interesting than IRC
<pleia2> mhall119: I'm going to be out of town this week (actually leave tuesday night, but super busy until then), can you join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage when you have the schedule for workshops available and nudge people to get it added to the calendar?
<jono> also, we would still record the hangouts on youtube
<jcastro> I am kind of surprised google doesn't do auto closed captioning, etc.
<jcastro> that would solve the problem nicely
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<czajkowski> this is what one of our squads do, a public summary of their meeting http://codesinger.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/yellow-squad-weekly-retrospective.html
<jono> ok, so next week lets maybe try this
<jono> tomorrow I needed to cancel the meeting for another one
<balloons> jcastro, http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/automatic-captions-in-youtube.html
<jono> brb, lunch
<jcastro> I am for/pro anything that doesn't include the wiki
<balloons> pretty funny results: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idfnk68Eo28.. watch it with cc on :-)
<jcastro> bkerensa: ping
<jcastro> bkerensa: please check your hp account and check to see if it's enabled/free
<jcastro> also, lmk if they sent you a mail
<czajkowski> jcastro: you're so anti irc/wiki though you're the other extreme :(
<jcastro> I'm not anti wiki/irc, I'm just pro better tools. :)
<snap-l> Wikis are a pain
<czajkowski> jcastro: anti :)
<snap-l> They're out of date the moment you hit submit
<jcastro> balloons: hey can you check your HP Cloud account?
<jcastro> the one you mailed me the creds with
<jcastro> and see if you can use it and the stuff says 0 for cost.
<balloons> sur
<bkerensa> jcastro: nope I am not enabled
<jcastro> bkerensa: k
<balloons> jcastro, were should I see "free"?
<jcastro> I think it should just not be charging you
<jcastro> sigh, I was hoping they would send everyone emails
<bkerensa> jcastro: they have a chat agent and I asked him to check their backend and he said that my account bills at the normal rate
<bkerensa> jcastro: he said something about if this is marked a free account its noted in the billing
<balloons> jcastro, I can spawn instances, heh
<jcastro> I am pretty sure they work
<jcastro> it's whether they charge you that I am not sure of
<jcastro> imbrandon: and yours shows up as free?
<bkerensa> jcastro: ahh the guy just check he said http://h20a64e3977ba79ad14ba0fcf39ac26a4.cdn.hpcloudsvc.com/ABM_Request.docx
<bkerensa> that I would need to fill that out first
<jcastro> we've done all that already
<imbrandon> jcastro: yup so far
<imbrandon> jcastro: it said 67$ charge -67$ adjustment
<imbrandon> jcastro: ^^
<jcastro> ok, that's what I thought
<jcastro> ok so they tell me if we have any problems to just ping them
<jcastro> and they went off of our list
<jcastro> so I'll just send you all emails
<bkerensa> huh
 * bkerensa will spawn up a instance and run it 
<jono> mhall119, what was that Django page you linked me to about manage.py commands again?
<jono> mhall119, nm, got it
<jono> thanks
<jcastro> balloons: lmk when you've got some awesome QA thing running on it doing Science(tm) for Mankind
<balloons> jcastro, yes I can mess with it this week if it's ready to roll
<balloons> thanks for helping get this rolling!
<mhall119> jono: np
<jono> mhall119, do you have to do anything special to register a subcommand?
<jono> other than ensuring the app is in INSTALLED_APPs
<jono> and creating the dirs in the app dir?
<jono> management/commands
<cjohnston> is there an __init__.py in the management and commands directories?
<jono> cjohnston, that was what I was missing
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> :-)
<mhall119> what cjohnston  said :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: so Josee reached out to me and Brian Murray about a Q+A.... Brian asked me what this was about ?
<bkerensa> Do you know by chance? :P
<jcastro> probably ubuntu on air
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> is it really 4:45 already
<jcastro> my inbox looks like a car wreck
<bkerensa> filtering for the win?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> too bad filtering doesn't respond for me either
<bkerensa> true
<mhall119> bkerensa: we're doing some Q+A support workshops tomorrow
<bkerensa> mhall119: that sounds fun :)
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/
<mhall119> it's for the last week of the app developer showdown
<bkerensa> cool I will pass it along to people :)
<jono> mhall119, does this make sense:
<jono> i = Failures(failuretype=FailureTypes.objects.get(id=id), date=item_date, share_id=item_share_id, user=item_username, accom_id=item_accom_id, summary=item_summary)
<jono> I am getting an integrity error on the failuretype field
<jono> that it can't be NULL
<jono> my get() returns the correct object
<mhall119> jono: try failuretype_id=id instead
 * mhall119 assumes you're calling i.save() whhich throws the integrity error
<jono> I am calling i.save()
<jono> mhall119, what is the issue here?
<jono> the value I pass to failuretype seems to be the correct type
<jono> let me pastebin it
<mhall119> please
<jono> mhall119, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1072056/
<mhall119> jono: can you pastebin (or link to) your models.py?
<jono> mhall119, sure
<jono> mhall119, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1072059/
<mhall119> and 'f' is not None?
<jono> mhall119, f is:
<jono> mhall119, the type is: <class 'dashboard.models.FailureTypes'>
<jono> when I just print f it says 'worker' which is what it is
<mhall119> and what's the exact error?
<jono> django.db.utils.IntegrityError: dashboard_failures.type may not be NULL
<mhall119> hmmm
<mhall119> did you change from 'type' to 'failuretype' in your Failures model by any chance?
<mhall119> I mean, did you rename a field in Failures from 'type' to 'failuretype'?
<jono> mhall119, hmmm not sure
<jono> I will recreate my db
<mhall119> if so, and if you did this after running syncdb, the problem is that your database still has the old column name, you'll need to drop the table and re-syncdb it (or drop the whole database and re-syncdb it)
<jono> aha!
<jono> now it works
<jono> but now I get this error when I look at the failures table in the admin:
<jono> coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, datetime.datetime found
<jono> it looks like my datetime is not getting formatted correctly
<jono> as I am passing it a string
<jono> mhall119, do you know how to convert the string into a datetime it will be happy with?
<mhall119> you'll need to convert your argument from a string to a datetime
<popey> jono, when my son was born, I solicited names from #lugradio
<mhall119> jono: http://docs.python.org/library/datetime.html#datetime.datetime.strptime
<jono> popey, heh
<mhall119> use http://docs.python.org/library/datetime.html#strftime-strptime-behavior to determine what your format string should be (it'll  depend on what you want people passing on the commandline)
<mhall119> popey: and we're all happy that you didn't name him "GNU/MicrosoftSucks Pope"
<popey> hah
<popey> well, i did tell them that given my surname is Pope, I wanted his initials to be something nerdy
<popey> like http, ftp...
<mhall119> :P
<popey> with p as the last initial there's a lot of scope
<popey> he's SMP
<popey> my wife didn't know this was orchestrated
<mhall119> I think jono can one-up you on cheesy naming options
<popey> I'm ARP, so me and him and nice and nerdy together :D
<jono> mhall119, what is the format I pass to strptime?
<popey> mhall119, managed to get my lens working :D
<popey> going to enter the showdown \o/
<popey> competition looks strong!
<jono> oh I see I think
<mhall119> jono: it depends on what you're sending on the commandline
<jono> mhall119, got it working
<jono> thanks
<mhall119> if you're sending "2012-07-02" you want "%Y-%m-%d"
<jono> mhall119, odd I am still getting an error in the admin
<jono> Caught TypeError while rendering: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, datetime.datetime found
<daker> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9910535/django-coercing-to-unicode-need-string-or-buffer-datetime-date-found
<jono> daker, I fixed it, thanks!
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning all
<Tm_T> morning
<imbrandon> morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<imbrandon> heya cjohnston is you RAX account on the new openstack servers or on their tradidtional ones ? i forget ?
<cjohnston> new
<imbrandon> ohhh ... come meet me in #juju a moment
<jcastro> technoviking: ping
<jcastro> jono: I need a quick call today, 5 min, one quick issue
<jono> jcastro, np
<jono> jcastro, is this urgent or can it wait until after my calls?
<jcastro> it can wait
<jcastro> wait, when you say "my calls" do you mean like it'll be 4am my time before I get in?
<jcastro> :)
<jono> jcastro, hah
<jono> jcastro, I should be done at 11am my time
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> I will endevaour to be in and out
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> dholbach, mhall119 all set?
<mhall119> 2yup
<balloons> bah, quantal bugs... zzzzzzzzz
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> let's go
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/vzbef/dells_project_sputnik_beta_program_goes_live/
<jcastro> upvotes please!
<jono> dholbach, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a9e7424fa2acbe6a64497b1d1964383665148c90?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jcastro> wait, don't we have our irc meeting now?
<dholbach> jcastro, no, it's an apps call
<balloons> jcastro, jono canned that yesterday
<jcastro> woo
<bkerensa> good morning
<balloons> only morning if your in cali bkerensa :-)
<bkerensa> jcastro: upvoted... have you consider /r/linux (it has many thousands more subscribers)
<jcastro> I don't really follow linux
<jcastro> err, /r/linux
<bkerensa> balloons: Florida right?
<balloons> bkerensa, yes.. I was giving you a hard time because the clock just ticked over to noon.. :-)
<balloons> hope your morning is going well.. I'm hopeful you help find some folks to keep chromium ppa going
<bkerensa> yeah... its 9:03am here (quite early wakeup for me) ...... In fact only reason Im awake is because I sleep walked into my desk :P
<bkerensa> balloons: micahg says he has got many inquiries now :)
<balloons> bkerensa, ohh you sleep walk eh? Ever find yourself in weird places?
<bkerensa> balloons: nah this was the first time... :) and it was weird to find myself in my office :D
<balloons> I'll bet
<balloons> I've never sleep walked.. must be quite odd
<bkerensa> jono: Michelle got me sorted :) thanks
<jcastro> jono: my issue resolved itself just now, no need to call.
<jono> ok cool jcastro
<jono> bkerensa, cool
<bkerensa> jono:  if you still need to send anything out here let me know and I can bring it down to OCC
<jono> thanks bkerensa - getting most of it mailed to  my hotel
<bkerensa> jono:  :) you staying at a fancy hotel? :)
<balloons> not fancy, swanky!
<bkerensa> balloons: Swanky is downtown :)
<jono> bkerensa, I am at the DoubleTree
<jono> will be there for a week
<bkerensa> jono: nice and close good spot :)
<jono> yeah, should be cool :-)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your evening - see you tomorrow
<dholbach> err rest of your day :)
<dholbach> bye
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: ping
<bodhi_zazen> hey jcastro , happy 4th
<bodhi_zazen> what's up ?
<jcastro> hey so update on the SSO bits
<jcastro> IS has permission to OSS the bits now
<jcastro> so there's like a light at the end of the tunnel
<bodhi_zazen> \o/
<pleia2> \o/
<jcastro> also
<paultag> wait, sso.u.c was nonfree?
<jcastro> I can now say with some certainty that this RT is now the oldest in the system
<jcastro> paultag: no, the glue code for vbulletin is
<paultag> ah, right right.
<paultag> carry on, sorry
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro: thank you for the update =)
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: yea, Forums uses VB which is not open source forums , been discussed many times
<snap-l> you all should use PHPBB. It's so much better, and it's OSS, and it's rock solid
<snap-l> I can't say that with a straight face.
<snap-l> It's like a guestbook with accounts.
<snap-l> and about as secure.
<jcastro> the newer one is fine
<jcastro> the Ars guys did an entire security audit on it
<jcastro> the rewrite, not the old old one
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: yeah :)
<jcastro> heya mhall119
<jcastro> hey so TLDR, I have a server bug someone pointed out to me
<jcastro> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=670633
<ubot2> Debian bug 670633 in src:mod-proxy-html "not usable because libxml2.so.* are moved to Multi-Arch path" [Serious,Fixed]
<jcastro> fixed in debian, just needs to be backported to Ubuntu
<paultag> ITYM sync'd :)
<jcastro> openended question - do we have a list of fixed in Debian bugs somewhere that just shows them all?
<mhall119> jcastro: in a class session, ping me about it later or email it
<jcastro> ok
<snap-l> jcastro: phpbb3?
<jcastro> let's see if I can convince paultag to ace it up for me
<paultag> hey man, the debian side looks rock solid
<paultag> plus I hate preparing SRUs :)
<jcastro> snap-l: 4something now
<snap-l> jcastro: Ah, interesting. Glad to see them progressing.
<snap-l> I think phpbb4 is still in development, though. phpbb3 is the latest downloadble version.
<snap-l> I did like phpbb3, but it was lke f***wit flypaper.
<jcastro> craig
<jcastro> you haven't asked me how The Wall went
<snap-l> You haven't told me to ask you how The Wall went
<jcastro> IT WAS AWESOME
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> I gathered. :)
<snap-l> Sounded like an awesome concert
<snap-l> Have you digested Clockwork Angels yet?
<jcastro> no it was web only purchase last I checked
<snap-l> Eh? It's in stores now, I believe.
<snap-l> The Fan Pack is web-only.
<jcastro> that was a few days ago tho
<snap-l> Got that shipped  a few weeks back
 * jcastro checks
<snap-l> I'm talking about the album, not the concert.
<snap-l> That's not until September
<jcastro> ah nice, it's in the U1 store
 * jcastro buys
<snap-l> Yeah, it's Roadrunner
<snap-l> Which is now Warner Communications
<snap-l> it's like they can't get away from Atlantic / Warner.
<jcastro> I can't get away from the sync daemon taking forever
<snap-l> Yeah, I haven't bought anything on U1 in a while.
<snap-l> God, Atlantic Rcords has been with Warner before I was born
<snap-l> I thought that was more recent.
<technoviking> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> technoviking: just mentioning the SSO thing, it's on the RT
<technoviking> ok
<jcastro> also I don't get how if using webfonts in the CSS the font would look messed up in windows?
<technoviking> only in Windows Xp without truetype enabled.
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> <-- EOD
<jcastro> :(
<jcastro> jono: man, why why why
<jcastro> http://www.metallica.com/products/jh-sutro-sunglasses-tortoise.asp
<jcastro> "Built to look faster than a speeding riff and to handle the life of a road dog like me," says James.
 * jcastro weeps
<jono> jcastro, lol
<snap-l> So, when will Metallica out KISS KISS
<snap-l> http://www.metallica.com/products/and-justice-for-all-sunglass-case.asp
<snap-l> http://www.metallica.com/products/damage-inc-baby-set.asp
<snap-l> http://www.metallica.com/products/kids-flip-flops.asp
<snap-l> I'd say it's not far off
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-04
<bkerensa> jcastro: I sent you the email about the cloud.. so hopefully someone can sort it
<dholbach> good morning
<s-fox> o/
<hobgoblin> bkerensa: ping
<czajkowski> hobgoblin: it might be very quiet today with it being a national holiday
<hobgoblin> oh right - cheers czajkowski
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> dholbach: re quickly apps we're getting a lot of questions in launchpad from people taking part in this contest, is there a better support channel for them to go to ?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=application-development
<czajkowski> dholbach: thanks
<czajkowski> users with a lot of quickly issues and as they are using LP for other work they're coming to us which isn't much use
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<s-fox> Hi
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<hobgoblin> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi hobgoblin
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> welcome back
<dholbach> how was your trip?
<dpm> hey dholbach, very good, thanks :)
<dholbach> dpm, awesome
<dholbach> dpm, maybe we should have a call once you got an idea of what sort of craziness lies in your inbox :)
<dpm> 10 days walking with no internet in the middle of the forest, it had been a while since I last had done that :)
<dpm> I know already my inbox is about to explode, so we can have a call whenever :)
<dholbach> haha
<dpm> dholbach, shall we have a call at 10:00, then?
<dholbach> let's make it 10:20 or something - then I'll take the dog for a walk for a bit and take care of a few other things
<dholbach> a few things which might be interesting for the app showdown:
<dholbach> https://trello.com/board/ubuntu-arb-submissions/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2012-July/001056.html
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-distutils-extra/+bug/1020017
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1020017 in python-distutils-extra "[SRU] Backport 2.33-1 to precise" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/arb-lint/trunk
<dholbach> I'll be back in a bit
<dpm> ok, let's do that
 * dpm reads links
<dholbach> I just invited you to the trello
<popey> golly, you have a lot of work to do!
<dholbach> dpm, I'm ready to go
<dholbach> I'll start a hangout
<dpm> ok!
<czajkowski> morning folks!
<dholbach> hey nigelb - how are you doing? what's the weather like over there? :)
<head_victim> popey: ping - time for a quick pm?
<popey> sure, anytime
<daker_> dholbach, good morning http://www.forbes.com/special-features/innovative-companies.html
<daker_> page 9
<daker_> Rank 88
<dholbach> daker_, I could not click on it
<daker__> dholbach, http://i50.tinypic.com/10hu5qh.png
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> what happens if you click on Maroc Telecom?
<daker__> nothing
<dholbach> yes, I wanted to have a look at what they write about them, but it seems they don't :)
<daker__> No results found http://finapps.forbes.com/finapps/jsp/finance/compinfo/SymbolLookupFormSubmit.do?companyName=IAM-FR&type=E&countryCode=US
<daker_> Monopoly of the ADSL, Telephone, and more
<daker_> now they are in Mauritania, burkina faso, senegal i think
<dholbach> wow
<daker__> it's a "filiale" of Vivandi the french company
<daker__> as you saw Vivandi is not listed there :D
<daker__> Mauritel	
<daker__> 	Onatel	
<daker__> 	Gabon Télécom
<daker__> 	Casanet ()	
<daker__> 	SOTELMA
<dpm> «The signature argument to the connect method looks wrong. Funny as it looks, it should be just "a{ss}"»
<dpm> lol
<dpm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156135/is-this-ubuntu-one-dbus-signal-connection-code-correct
<nigelb> Hey dholbach, it's pretty lovely. Warm but cool :)
<dholbach> nigelb, where do you live exactly again right now? and how are you doing?
<nigelb> Still in Bangalore and doing great!
<nigelb> Waking up from a nice afternoon nap.
<dholbach> the simple pleasures in life :)
<dholbach> nigelb, I asked because a friend of mine will go on holidays in India in 3-4 weeks and was a bit worried he might get into the monsoon time - right now he has just booked a flight to Mumbai, and isn't quite sure where to go afterwards :)
<nigelb> Oh, the monsoons are here already.
<dholbach> nigelb, so I'll tell him not to worry and that a bit of rain won't kill him, got it :-P
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> heya bkerensa
<jono> dpm, welcome back!
<dpm> hey jono, thanks! :-)
<jcastro> dpm: WB!
<jcastro> dpm: lol 45 new questions, no wonder you posted on G+
<dpm> jcastro, thanks, it's good to be back!
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> alright, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<dholbach> bye :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: is that new CC item for todays meeting ?
<jcastro> oh I didn't realize your meeting is today
<jcastro> whenever really
<czajkowski> well whenever is a bit vague :)
<jcastro> Well, I just wanted to basically put it on the agenda and whenever you all get to it is fine with me
<jcastro> there's no like deadline or anything
<jcastro> I can pick a day if you want
<czajkowski> well if we get to it today, we'll ping you, as long as someone is there to discuss the item it's fine
<jcastro> hmm, and the meeting is today, I assure you that was a total conincidence!
<czajkowski> just no point in adding stuff if you're not going to make it
<czajkowski> plus we're minus people today.
<jcastro> I'm around
<jcastro> When is it?
<czajkowski> starts in 22 mins
<czajkowski> we have one item first
<jcastro> oh lol
<czajkowski> you can see why I asked now can't you :)
<jcastro> yeah wow
<czajkowski> did you ever look at our meeting page to see date/time :)
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> I'm just sitting around ... looking around
<jcastro> </seinfeld>
<jcastro> I was thinking of some ways of making my proposal more interesting
<jcastro> but it's basically the most boring thing on the planet
<jcastro> <jono> What? Did someone say GOVERNANCE?
<jcastro> tough crowd today
<jcastro> either that or I am not funny
<jcastro> <--- probably the reason
<czajkowski> it's interesting not seen much conversation about it
<czajkowski> it's just kinda come outta the blue
<czajkowski> oh that wiki theme could do with some tlc http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC
<jono> jcastro, you are not funny :-)
<jono> jokes have to be current ;-)
<jcastro> I'm like the same thing over and over
<jono> no? really? :-)
<jono> lol
<jcastro> same, tired jokes.
<jcastro> you know, like your song writing.
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> oh come on, _that_ was funny
<jono> jcastro, the difference is, you like my song writing :-)
<jono> lol
<jcastro> \m/
<czajkowski> jono: any idea when global jam will be on
<jono> I decided on the dates
<jono> balloons, jcastro, mhall119 do you remember when we agreed on?
<jcastro> it's in the cal
<jcastro> let me see
<balloons> heh, during beta 2 I believe
<jcastro> sep 7 to sep 9
<czajkowski> jono: ok just getting asked about dates, if ye know might be an idea to let the community know :)
<jono> czajkowski, yup
<czajkowski> those dates fixed so
<jcastro> they should be on the fridge cal?
<czajkowski> am in 2 meetings and one main channel conversation
<czajkowski> am gonna post the wrong thing at some point
<jcastro> huh, weird
<jcastro> I don't have write access to the fridge cal anymore
<jcastro> akgraner: ^^^
<akgraner> jcastro, I can fix that
<akgraner> one sec I'm on a call
<jcastro> I had it before, weird
<jcastro> no rush
<akgraner> jcastro, I'll do it before EOD otherwise I'll forget :-)
<czajkowski> jono: added it to the FB locoteams page
<czajkowski> will add it to L.u.c later on post CC meeting and maybe before dinner
<akgraner> jcastro, jorge.castro@canonical.com has access to manage events on the Fridge
<akgraner> jcastro, is there another email address I need to add?
<jcastro> jorge.castro@gmail.com please
<jcastro> oh, right.
<jcastro> adding my gmail would so make my life easier though, since I tend to flip back and forth
<akgraner> jcastro, your wish blah blah blah - it's done
<jcastro> <3
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> updated wiki page also with the up to date dates.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-06
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<hobgoblin> good day dholbach
<dholbach> hi hobgoblin
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> aloha as well czajkowski
<czajkowski> philipballew: you're up late
<philipballew> I tend to never sleep czajkowski . Well when I do, It's at the weirdest hours.
<czajkowski> take a ticket and join the club :)
<czajkowski> altough i'm well tired today
<philipballew> Why would I ever want to sleep when the Internet is open 24/7 :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ello
<cjohnston> :-)
 * cjohnston is ready to go back to bed
<czajkowski> pah tis the weekend :)
<cjohnston> thats why I want to go back to bed.. we have a busy weekend planned.. yesterday was my first day back on shift in a month and a half, and we were up most of the night.. it was not a nice welcome back
<czajkowski> cjohnston: take less time off so
<czajkowski> :)
 * czajkowski ducks 
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I had surgery
<cjohnston> czajkowski: taking the kids to downtown disney tomorrow
<czajkowski> ohhh nice
<czajkowski> I want to go back to disney
<czajkowski> was there 2 weeks ago
<cjohnston> heh.. we went while we were in Hong Kong.. that was pretty cool
<jcastro> heya czajkowski
<jcastro> so since there was no quorum I assume the CC will sort it over email and get back to me?
<jcastro> I basically forgot to ask what the next step is
<pleia2> jcastro: I think it's somewhat unclear whether the CC actually has jurisdiction here, since juju isn't just an Ubuntu project
<jcastro> it isn't? that's news to me lol
<jcastro> juju.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I thought it had been ported to debian too
<jcastro> well yeah
<pleia2> and there were plans for other distros
<jcastro> sure, the client
<pleia2> well if someone is just a debian juju contributor I'm not sure we can be giving them ubuntu membership under your proposed board
<jcastro> well all the proposed people are ubuntu members, pending 2, but I only need 3 for an initial board
<jcastro> for a total of 5
<pleia2> but the board grants ubuntu membership, right?
<jcastro> nope
<pleia2> oh
<pleia2> I thought that's why you were coming to the CC :)
<pleia2> most teams in Ubuntu just define their own leadership structure, you don't need the CC for that
<jcastro> well I figured it would be wise to tell the CC that there's a new board that reports to them
<jcastro> for the 0 times I expect we'll ever ever have a charm policy dispute.
<pleia2> ok, I don't think there is much to discuss then, aside from "thanks for informing us, carry on!" :)
<jcastro> yeah I saw no need for such a small thing to need to care/have membership granting powers
<pleia2> yeah, that can easily be handled by the membership boards
<czajkowski> jcastro: yes the CC will get back to you either way
<pleia2> czajkowski: "either way" for what?
<jcastro> also does the CC give out ponies?
<jcastro> might as well ask
<czajkowski> but the meeting finished last niught and I went out to the office to meet people and working now so later on will send mail
<paultag> pleia2: I hear you're in Maine :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: well rather than leave people hanging
<pleia2> paultag: yep!
<czajkowski> it's nice to get back to them
<paultag> and by I hear, I mean, I saw it on your facebook wall
<czajkowski> as we didnt have enough people turning up
<jcastro> I'm in no rush, the juju board is basically the same people in ~charmers so we're not blocking on anything
<cjohnston> we had something last night where the candidate seemed more appropriate to be applying to the DMB, but the DMB referred him to the regular MB... which was really odd.. someone who has done alot of charm work
<pleia2> czajkowski: hanging as far as what? I'm confused as to the discussion...
<paultag> pleia2: if you end up near Boston this weekend (or week), let me know (although I'm sure you're going in and out from NH)
<pleia2> paultag: I'm just in town for a few days to see my new nephew, no time for side trips :\
<paultag> pleia2: figured, no worries :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: I'll post the notes later on from the meeting, currently working sorry.
<pleia2> czajkowski: I read the logs
<pleia2> sounds like they're just another team creating a leadership structure, teams don't need permission from us unless they're asking to grant ubuntu membership
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12080436
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> pleia2: yeah the reason I put it on the agenda is I didn't want to be like "oh hey CC we need to escalate something" and you all are like "who are you?"
 * pleia2 nods
<jcastro> "We are the juju witch doctors"
<jcastro> ohhh, that's a catchy name, I am saving that for something
<pleia2> haha
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> we on?
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, mhall119, balloons all set?
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, mhall119, balloons https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/aad9745e894e49a5ecaa9825a764baae6dc22372?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dholbach> bah, Google doesn't let me
<dholbach> let me try again
<jono> balloons, you coming along?
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/were-hiring/were-hiring-software-engineers-to-work-on-cloud-projects-in-canonical  if anyone knows people who are looking for work
<nigelb> czajkowski: I think "using a major object or oriented application framework" should read "object oriented application framework"
<czajkowski> cant change the job spec thats the one on the canonical site which was submitted by boss and his boss
<nigelb> well, it reads wrong to me. I don't know if it's actually wrong.
<AlanBell> it is wrong, but meh
<AlanBell> nobody actually applying for the job would fail to do so based on a badly written spec (neither would they complain to the hiring manager about the error unless totally daft)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: well that's also rather true :)
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: plus you can practice speaking english to us in here any time I promise :)
<czajkowski> I was saying to SergioMeneses just because people don't speak English fluently it's not a reason to not come to uds
<czajkowski> people of all levels of speaking english attend
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, jajaja sure why not
<dholbach> alright, I'll call it a day my friends
<dholbach> have a great WE
<dholbach> I have to go run and buy stuff for a barbecue
<dholbach> as I'll have friends coming over in a bit
<jcastro> jono: http://www.billboard.com/news/def-leppard-recording-forgeries-of-old-hits-1007484752.story#/news/def-leppard-recording-forgeries-of-old-hits-1007484752.story
<jono> thjanks jcastro
<jcastro> http://www.noisecreep.com/2012/06/04/def-leppard-pour-some-sugar-on-me-2012/
<jcastro> has 2 songs inlined ^^^
<jcastro> at the risk of getting made fun of...
<jcastro> def leppard does rock pretty hard
<paultag> jcastro: try some wildcat - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF_3bPipN8Q
<paultag> (or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iexoDhvwGbo)
<IdleOne> Did you people know that cyphermox is awesome?
 * IdleOne thanks cyphermox for all the great work he does :)
<jono> imbrandon, around?
<cyphermox> IdleOne: moo?
<IdleOne> COW
<cyphermox> copy-on-write what?
<IdleOne> stop doing that, hurts my brain
<IdleOne> :P
<jono> we all know cyphermox is awesome :-)
<IdleOne> jono: here i thought I discovered something :/
<jono> lol
<IdleOne> Star Trek time
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/06/so-thats-it-for-thunderbird/
<bkerensa> and now its public
<imbrandon> jono: pong
<JanC> AlanBell: OTOH, if you find 2 more or less similar job descriptions, and one of them isn't written in proper English, which one will you pursue more actively?   ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-07
<jcastro> bkerensa: I saw
<jcastro> I don't see what the big deal is, they say they're going to maintain it security and stability updates
<jcastro> bkerensa: I have a blog response to your last comment
<jcastro> since I've been working on it already and it answers your question
<jcastro> hey so I don't want to be weird about it
<jcastro> but does any one else notice charlie always says goodnight to everyone on G+?
<IdleOne> I have noticed
<IdleOne> I see it the same as saying Good night in IRC.
<jokerdino> apologies for any forthcoming community tag questions from Ask Ubuntu.
<pleia2> has the date of the next UDS been announced? (I know location hasn't, but in the past we new dates a few events out)
<jokerdino> sad the UDS comes _just_ before my exam. :/
<pleia2> when?
<jokerdino> oops; i don't know the exact dates
<pleia2> ah, ok
<jokerdino> i expect it to be around the last week of october
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> a CFP for a conference I want to attend is closing soon, I need to know whether I should submit or whether I need to be on a plane that day :)
<jokerdino> hmm
<jokerdino> i think i'll try to join the next year's UDS. always curious to see how it goes :)
<pleia2> :D
<jokerdino> oh and, if you are a little free, can i ask you some questions about UDS sponsorship and how it works?
<pleia2> sure
<jokerdino> so, do Canonical pays for the flight ticket and accommodation?
<pleia2> yep
<jokerdino> well so, what expenses do i incur then?
<pleia2> well, you also get per diem for dinners on nights they aren't paid for so you can eat those nights too
<pleia2> breakfast and lunch are provided at the conference
<IdleOne> 7 days of sessions and binge drinking at night
<IdleOne> :s
<pleia2> you pretty much pay for extra stuff, if you want to go out to an evening activity that you find or the community plans (we've done tourist activities and did an "Invisible Exhibition" one UDS
<jokerdino> that sounds reasonable.
<pleia2> have to provide a credit card upon checking in to the hotel in case you use room service or anything, but if that's a problem they've worked it out with folks on an individual basis
<pleia2> (if you don't have a card or whatever you just talk to canonical)
<jokerdino> well the problem is i don't make income coz i am still a student
 * pleia2 nods
<IdleOne> Would be awesome if the next UDS was in Canada somewhere. I'm thinking Banff British Columbia
 * jokerdino shrugs.
<pleia2> jokerdino: you will need some money since expensese are reimbursed *after* UDS, so you'll have to pay initially for meals that aren't provided
<pleia2> then you submit an expense report and they wire you the reimbursement
<jokerdino> ah, that is going to be quite a bit of money then.
<pleia2> well it's just dinners on a few nights
<IdleOne> pleia2: what was the per diem last UDS?
<pleia2> IdleOne: I don't know, I wasn't sponsored (I was local)
<IdleOne> right.
<IdleOne> iirc Budapest was $17
<jokerdino> i just hope it isn't too much that my dad kicks me out of home xD
<pleia2> there is dinner at least monday and friday nights, so you have to buy your dinner sun, tues, wed, thursday.... but this past uds there was actually food somewhere every night
<pleia2> IdleOne: oh no, it's at least $25
<IdleOne> ah, that isn't too bad
<pleia2> like $25-30 generally
<jokerdino> ( the out of pocket expense that is )
<IdleOne> you can do pretty good with that much
<pleia2> yeah, most UDSs are in cities, so they have to be reasonable about it :)
<jokerdino> well then, if you get reimbursed for the dinners, you only technically spend for the social events ain't it?
<IdleOne> yup
<pleia2> jokerdino: pretty much
<jokerdino> that's nice.
<jokerdino> i'll just hope it is pretty manageable then.
<pleia2> are you over 18?
<pleia2> er, 18 or older
<jokerdino> yeah.
<pleia2> ok cool
<jokerdino> is age an issue as well?
<pleia2> under 18 needs a parent to accompany them
<jokerdino> right, unaccompanied minors.
 * pleia2 nods
<jokerdino> actually, being sponsored for accommodation and flights are already cool. i shouldn't ask for more :P
<jokerdino> well assuming i get sponsored that is.
<jokerdino> oh that leads me to the next question. how does the sponsorship process work?
<pleia2> jokerdino: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS answers a lot :)
<jokerdino> This web page at wiki.ubuntu-women.org has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
<jokerdino> looks scary..
<IdleOne> ignore that attack warning
<jokerdino> IdleOne:  did that
<IdleOne> google fail.
<pleia2> I submitted a ticket with Canonical IS about that almost a week ago, no response
<pleia2> no response in the sysadmin channel either, I should reply to that ticket now
<jokerdino> hmm mostly answers my question.
<jokerdino> i'll probably get into details around next year Jan then.
<pleia2> :)
<jokerdino> thanks for all the help so far, pleia2 and IdleOne
<IdleOne> I didn't really help but you are welcome
<jokerdino> heh :P
<IdleOne> :)
<pleia2> you're welcome
<jokerdino> we shall meet one day :)
<IdleOne> I hope so.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-08
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> aloha czajkowski !
<czajkowski> this ubuntu app showdown is causing some people grief
<czajkowski> seeing people have issues with quickly
<nigelb> ouch
<philipballew> Ive herd. I have never used the app. but it seems like its a great app.
<czajkowski> and a  lot seem to be very confused with a ppa :/ lp users mail has been very active this week
<philipballew> Youd think using ubuntu you would know what a ppa is
<philipballew> I have seen many people asking questions for this on askubuntu
<popey> czajkowski, i wouldn't call one thread "very active" :)
<czajkowski> popey: they also use the contact the team
<czajkowski> which goes to admins :)
<popey> silly rabbits
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> how was the bock bock
 * czajkowski is heading to one of Gordon Ramsays restaurants today for lunch :D
<popey> not had it yet
<popey> tea time
<czajkowski> ah I see
<czajkowski> popey: collected the new addition yet?
<popey> not until its 10 weeks
<jokerdino> ping popey, where do i find that mass ppa purge tool of yours?
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/purgealltheppas
<jokerdino> thanks
<popey> np
<nigelb> meme_for_app_name++
<popey> :)
<popey> patches welcome
<jokerdino> popey: consider making a deb file xD
<popey> in a ppa? :)
<jokerdino> yep :P
<jokerdino> _runs_
<nigelb> popey: wait, does installing your ppa also remove the ppa for your app? :D
<popey> i think you could argue it should
<popey> the whole point of purging is to get rid of them
<popey> and once you have got rid of them, you dont need the script anymore
<nigelb> yeah, that's what I thought too.
<jokerdino> anyway, i thought of an idea of removing packages that are only available in ppa.
<jokerdino> remove the ppa, update apt and then figure out the packages that doesn't have installable candidate
<jcastro> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/23151384.jpg
<nigelb> jcastro++
<cjohnston> howdy
<mhall119> wow, 82 submissions so far for the Ubuntu App Showdown
<mhall119> jokerdino: ppa-purge is what you want
<jcastro> mhall119: _what_?
<jcastro> 82?!?!
<mhall119> jcastro: more than that now
<mhall119> 87 now
<mhall119> we may top 100 before the deadline
<nigelb_> hi
<mhall119> hey nigelb_
<nigelb_> bah, why am I underscored.
<mhall119> not identified?
<mhall119> no, you're identified...
<mhall119> connected twice?
<cjohnston> an imposter..
<nigelb> aha.
<nigelb> I reconnected and "nigelb" was locked for a bit.
<popey> mhall119, mine might be ready at the last minute :D
<popey> i have a problem though.. with a lens.. it says [All] in the filter, but I dont want to use that word, is that hard-coded do you know mhall119 ?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-shopping is our attempt at a useful lens
<mhall119> popey: that's part of the Dash, you can't change that
<jcastro> mhall119: where do you see the list of incoming apps
<popey> it looks up your country and tries to figure out which store to search
<jcastro> is it a certain url?
<popey> but if you're in (for example) mexico, there is no "Amazon MX" so we force it to amazon US..
<popey> but if you want to, you can override it in the filter..
<mhall119> jcastro: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/ has all the ARB's apps, not all of those are for the showdown
<popey> to UK, JP, CA or whatever
<popey>  but if you dont specifically choose one, you get "All" which is a bit of a lie, because the backend doesn't search "all" stores, just one, based on your locale..
<popey> trying to figure out the best way to represent that in a filter.. suggestions welcome! :D
<jcastro> mhall119: man that is sweet dude
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/filters.png
<popey> ^^ is what it looks like
<paultag> mhall119: but alas, you have you have yet to get a lackie to write my politics lens :)
<popey> i have a limited number of lackies
<mhall119> paultag: I keep telling you I'm not important enough to have lackies
<paultag> lies
<paultag> ;)
<mhall119> you're the Debian big-shot, shouldn't you have your own?
<paultag> I do have a few, but none who would write a unity lens
<mhall119> :P
<popey> pffft
<popey> if _I_ can write a unity lens, anyone can!
<mhall119> jcastro: 89 :)
<paultag> popey: it's not in Debian :)
<paultag> popey: and since debian lackies run Debian, alas, no hope
<mhall119> paultag: port it!
<paultag> no wayyyy
<paultag> it's unusable to me
<paultag> I refuse to maintain it :)
<mhall119> Ubuntu lackies write stuff for Debian all the time
<paultag> sure
<paultag> because you can use Debian stuff in Ubuntu
<paultag> plus I'm as much Ubuntu as I am Debian
<mhall119> Debian never downstreams *anything*
<mhall119> ;)
<paultag> hahhaa :)
<cjohnston> lol
<popey> I'd love to see unity in debian
<popey> now is the best time to do it
<popey> given we have 5.12 in 12.04 LTS
<nigelb> except debian's in freeze.
<paultag> yep
<paultag> and it'd become unmaintained
<paultag> since unity authors likely have no interest in maintaining it in Debian
<mhall119> paultag: have you asked the unity authors?
<paultag> mhall119: I have no interest in it, I don't like unity -- like, at all :)
<popey> my team is responsible for releasing unity. I'd love for them to release to an open minded debian
<paultag> popey: I'd be willing to sponsor a well-maintained and well formated (and un-gnome-brekey) Unity, but I won't be doing any work on it
<paultag> I don't use it, and I can't see myself ever using it
<popey> yes, I think you've made that point quite clear a few times
<paultag> but if you need someone to review it, sure. I just won't be the one to do it :)
<paultag> ← gone
<mhall119> jcastro: 91
<mhall119> almost every time I go back to my inbox there are 2 more submissions
<nigelb> mhall119: heh, remember I talked about Flask at UDS?
<nigelb> *UDS-O
<nigelb> The author of Flask, Armin Ronacher, is an Ubuntu member. TIL.
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, I remember
<mhall119> did he just become a member?
<nigelb> Nope, since 2010 or so.
<nigelb> er, 2005.
<mhall119> oh wow, long-time member
<nigelb> yeah!
<jokerdino> mhall119: aye, i did use ppa-purge. i was just thinking of some other crazy idea. ;-)
<jokerdino> btw, I totally didn't know nigelb was Nigel Babu. *goes crazy*.
<nigelb> lol
<jokerdino> howdy sir!
<nigelb> Howdy! :)
<jokerdino> so, you are up all night then?
<nigelb> Going to bed shortly, I hope :)
<jokerdino> haha, i am going off to exam later today :-)
<nigelb> I've been up doing refactoring on a project
<jokerdino> ah, that explains.
<nigelb> The test refuse to pass on travis, works great locally.
<jokerdino> sounds like a fun thing to fix :)
<nigelb> I'm going to give this 30 minutes more and then give up :P
<mhall119> w 59
<jokerdino> nigelb: 30 minutes is enough you think?
<jokerdino> what's that number Mr Hall?
<nigelb> jokerdino: Nope. It's timeboxing.
<nigelb> If this is not fixed in another 30 minutes, I'm going to ask my boss to take a look tomorrow.
<jokerdino> ah right then.
<jokerdino> time to leave for school now. see ya later everyone!
<nigelb> laters!
<bkerensa> mhall119: is the heat still pounding the east coast? :D
<cjohnston> it was pretty hot out there today
<cjohnston> but i think up north its worse
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-01
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: was traveling, I'm home now though if you still need to chat
<JoseeAntonioR> so I guess I just lost the only backup of socloseyoucanalmostbobbleit.com I had when reinstalling my system
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, !?
<dpm> good morning all
<smartboyhw> Hello dpm
<dpm> hi smartboyhw, good afternoon :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, :)
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach
<smartboyhw> Your fingers are OK now?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw
<dholbach> no, still swollen
<dholbach> but I'll survive :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, :)
 * dholbach relocates - brb
<smartboyhw> jcastro, http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/07/01/share-your-infrastructure-win-a-prize/ :O
<smartboyhw> How does a person who doesn't know anything about juju compete in this?
<popey> learn juju ☻
<smartboyhw> popey, meh
 * smartboyhw isn't sure a 14-15 year old (a.k.a him) can handle this
<popey> juju is trivially easy to learn
<popey> I learned it, so it must be.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I need a cloud for this, uh hum
<smartboyhw> popey, I can't join then:P
<popey> no.
<popey> You don't "need a cloud" to learn juju
<smartboyhw> popey, but to set up juju in my computer,
<popey> yes.
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2013/06/24/trying-out-tiny-tiny-rss-on-hp-microserver-via-juju/  <- look, no cloud.
<smartboyhw> popey, you bought a microserver, I don't have.
<popey> you can run it on a laptop
<smartboyhw> popey, how?
<popey> i happen to have it running on a server in that example
<smartboyhw> I can't even juju bootstrap
<smartboyhw> Since I don't have the necessary configs.
<popey> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/getting-started.html
<popey> like that
<smartboyhw> popey, I mean, which one should I be configuring for?
<popey> https://juju.ubuntu.com/get-started/local/ might be useful.
<smartboyhw> popey, Note that this currently works on older version of Juju (.6 and ,7) and does NOT yet work on Juju 2.x. These instructions are for Juju .7.
<smartboyhw> I WANT NEW JUJU
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ apt-cache policy juju | grep Installed Installed: 0.7+bzr628+bzr631~raring1
<popey> you do not need new juju
<dholbach> smartboyhw, wow, it might help to do a bit of calm research if you want to win in the contest :)
<popey> +12
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I'm not going to op for winning
<smartboyhw> I just mean to have fun:)
<smartboyhw> And anyways, sleep time
<dholbach> good night smartboyhw! :)
<smartboyhw> jcastro: Wait, the JuJu championship rules state: If one is under 18 but over 13, I need to contact Canonical. Why?
<smartboyhw> And how?
<jcastro> if you're underage you need your parent's permission
<smartboyhw> :O
<jcastro> because we can't give money to minors without paren't consent
<smartboyhw> Now that's a problem:P
<smartboyhw> Can I still win with no prize money?!
<smartboyhw> …
<jcastro> I don't see why anyone would want to do month's of work for no prize money!
<smartboyhw> jcastro: I would. As I said, I'm for fun only.
<smartboyhw> But anyways, where's that parent consent form? (Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr)
 * smartboyhw hates such things.
<jcastro> it isn't you just contact me
<smartboyhw> jcastro: BTW, when I fill in the form provided by Canonical why is the deadline 15th August?
<smartboyhw> jcastro: What?
<smartboyhw> :O again
<jcastro> where does it say 15 August?
<smartboyhw> jcastro: Um, let me give you the link...
<jcastro> FOUND IT
<jcastro> ok fixing!
<smartboyhw> jcastro: That frightened me, I would have no time if on 15th August
<smartboyhw> jcastro: So seriously, my parents contact you?
<smartboyhw> …………………………………………
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> if you're not going for the prize money
<jcastro> you don't really need to do anything
<smartboyhw> jcastro: Tell me the prodecures at least...
<jcastro> I am confused
<jcastro> what is it you want to do?
<smartboyhw> jcastro: The prize money thing...
<jcastro> ok so if you want to be part of the contest you need your parent's consent
<smartboyhw> jcastro: yep
<jcastro> ok so mail me jorge@ubuntu.com and we can start the process
<smartboyhw> jcastro: sent
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> I'll have someone get back to you asap
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> \o/
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> I am on holiday now, see ya all later!!!
<pleia2> enjoy, jcastro :)
<bkerensa> nigelb: The fox is out of the bag ;)
<nigelb> bkerensa: indeed
<bkerensa> nigelb: looking forward to meeting you in October
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> bkerensa: Yes! Me too :)
<nigelb> And hopefully pleia2 as well since it's somewhat in the area.
<nigelb> s/it/she/g
<popey> bkerensa: interesting looking device
<bkerensa> popey: one of many to come :)
<bkerensa> nigelb: yeah... I have to go down to the SF office next month so maybe I see pleia2 then
<pleia2> it's hot here right now, so don't come now :)
<philipballew> pleia2, You should come to Auburn Wednesday. I see we are gonna have a high of 106.
<nigelb> lol
<pleia2> philipballew: no thanks :)
<nigelb> hah
<pleia2> 80s is high enough for me
<pleia2> (and gets hotter in my condo)
<nigelb> top floor?
<philipballew> for non Americans that is 42
<popey> ouch
<pleia2> nigelb: 11th of 16
<nigelb> I've been in 50.
<nigelb> It's horrible.
<pleia2> well, india :)
<philipballew> nigelb, Yeah, the worst is when there is humidity.
<nigelb> There was a collective groan in the plane when the captain announced the temperature.
<pleia2> it was humid in NYC last week, but at least places have AC ;)
<philipballew> When I fly into Sacramento tomorrow morning I have my airplane clothes I wear to stay worm on the plane and then a change of clothes to change into before I leave the airport so I do not die waiting for my ride in jeans.
<philipballew> I'll probably go to the mall or a coffee shop and beat the heat. Both have free wifi and food.
 * popey wishes we had some of that heat
<popey> *some*
<popey> http://popey.com/webcam/  current conditions here
<philipballew> popey, I would be glad to share a good twenty five degrees.
<popey> hehe
<nigelb> please tell me UK weather is good at the moment.
 * philipballew considers calling "Fahrenheit" "Muricans" from now on.
<philipballew> here in Mexico City though it is a nice 18/64
<pleia2> that's just not fair
<popey> nigelb: see webcam ☻
<philipballew> Checking into a flight is a waste of a time when I am checking a bag anyway. Not sure why I am checking in...
<philipballew> Delta even called me and asked me to.
<nigelb> philipballew: Isn't there a different queue for baggage drop and check-in?
<pleia2> nope
<nigelb> The last time I checked in for a flight online, I had zero queue for baggage drop, the check-in on the other hand had a huge queue.
<philipballew> My guess is they just want my passport info to prove I am alright to travel on the plane or something.
<philipballew> For a neighboring country, it is always a pain to get back into the states from Mexico. US customs always asks a bunch more questions. Canada is a much nicer experience.
<nigelb> No
<nigelb> That's different.
<nigelb> That's Advance Passenger <something>
<nigelb> You can do that without checking in.
<nigelb> I tend to fill that up before flying.
<nigelb> Less time spent at the airport counter.
<philipballew> nigelb, you might be right. Maybe it is to see who is an American citizen or not since they have to look at all the Mexico passports coming onto the plane and check the visa?
<philipballew> odd though. But I have not flown Delta in over a year.
<nigelb> No, idea.
<philipballew> The world is strange
<bkerensa> pleia2: how hot? its been 95-97 here since Friday... supposed to be 104 tomorrow
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> bkerensa: only 80s, but it gets hot in these buildings without ac
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah hopefully SF Moz office and my hotel have good AC :)
<jono> balloons, will be a min and then will be there
 * balloons hangs ten
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> jcastro, you DID get my email right?
<popey> he's on vacation in think
<smartboyhw> popey, ....................................................................
<elfy> popey: I'm pretty sure I saw that
<popey> 17:33:04 < jcastro> I am on holiday now, see ya all later!!!
<popey> 17:35:34 -!- smartboyhw [~smartboyh@ubuntu/member/smartboyhw] has quit [Ping timeout: 256 seconds]
<popey> ☻
<smartboyhw> popey, damn
<smartboyhw> :(
<smartboyhw> Actually, it's still the JuJu Championships thing
<popey> can I help?
<smartboyhw> popey, well he said I should e-mail him, so no.
<smartboyhw> :P
<dholbach> bah, hangout/flash is acting up, brb, rebooting
<dholbach> ok, it's working now
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> mhall119, wrapping with dholbach, will be a couple of mins
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow :)
<jono> upvotes please: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1hik9s/twohour_ubuntu_weekly_update_inc_hourlong/
<jono> mhall119, jcastro, balloons ^
<mhall119> upvoted
<balloons> same
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, I don't know if you can do future sessions with the onair account
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, happy to, I just lost the login details :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: should I send them via email or PM?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, email would be best, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem :)
<jono> thanks, JoseeAntonioR!
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> marcoceppi: do you know that discourse has been doing planned maintenance for the last 3 or 4 hours?
<smartboyhw> elfy, planned maintenance = fine maintenance:)
<daker> smartboyhw: not everytime :)
<elfy> indeed
<smartboyhw> daker, well, at least planned, so how could the guys not know?
<elfy> smartboyhw: maintenance on there usually si very quick - being down for hours is usually an indication that something is up
<elfy> if you don't visit the site often you'd not know that - however I'm there very often
<smartboyhw> elfy, I have been quite often, not this week though (too busy on Kubuntu side)
<smartboyhw> And speaking of Kubuntu, don't ask me about Mir affairs (my opinion is, it would be great if Kubuntu can use Mir, but upstream doesn't like it, so blame upstream really)
<elfy> I'm pretty sure I hadn't
<marcoceppi> elfy: it's not planned maintenance, that's just the default 502 page aka "Discourse is down" page. I got the alert at 3am EDT checking now
<smartboyhw> marcoceppi, meh meh meh
<marcoceppi> honestly, if it's not in a maintenance window and more than 5 mins, it's not planned :)
<elfy> marcoceppi: I thought as much
<smartboyhw> marcoceppi, when's the maintenance window again?
<marcoceppi> Monday and Thursday around 21 UTC-ish
<marcoceppi> Missed the last two because I was on vacation
<marcoceppi> elfy: it's back, sorry about that
<elfy> marcoceppi: no need for apologies - I was just letting people know
<elfy> doesn't appear to be all that stable though
<smartboyhw> elfy, hey, this is a test site:P
<elfy> smartboyhw: hey - I know - knew before you :p
<smartboyhw> elfy, yeah, you are the powerful guy, I'm not
<elfy> heh - yea right :)
<marcoceppi> elfy: it's not the software, it's my upstart scripts I wrote
<marcoceppi> They are not the best designed and keep doing odd things
<elfy> aah ok :)
<marcoceppi> I have better ones landing in the next week or so which should resolve that :)
<elfy> I suspect they are better designed than mine :p
<elfy> it's looking good though in general
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I would say have negron/jamespage check out your upstart script
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah going to have them look at what I've updated
<jcastro> jamespage is in the UK too so no holiday
<jcastro> basically send him all your garbage, then go on holiday, hah
<marcoceppi> hah
<bkerensa> nigelb: I joined the club
<bkerensa> :)
<balloons> bkerensa, do we want to know what club?
<pleia2> mozilla contributors
<balloons> I figured it was something along those lines pleia2 :-)
<pleia2> :)
<jono> mhall119, about to join
<bkerensa> pleia2: you lurk :)
<jono> mhall119, still around?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> doing mean things to unity8 :)
<mhall119> jono: should have name-tagged you
<mhall119> I'm around
<jono> mhall119, can you a section on the dogfood page for how people report bugs related to those dogfood topics
<jono> i.e. tag them with "dogfood"
<jono> I just emailed the team
<mhall119> jono: how urgent is that? I'm about to start on dinner
<jono> mhall119, not urgent
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-04
<mhall119> jono: did you BCC everybody else on that dogfooding email?
<jono> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> ok,just checking :)
<nigelb> bkerensa: wait, I thought you were already a contributor.
<bkerensa> nigelb: I am... Have been on Mozillians.org now for a few years :) today I actually got added to Moz Credits
<nigelb> bkerensa: \o/
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> popey, do you know more about why Ubuntu SDK apps won't run on virtualbox? I've always heard that it was because they depend on OpenGL ES and that's not supported in virtualbox, but digging deeper into it, Virtualbox claims to support it: https://www.khronos.org/news/permalink/virtualbox-3.0-beta-opengl-2.0-windows-linux-solaris
<popey> dpm: i have never got a satisfactory answer tbh
<popey> people have given hand-wavy answers
<dpm> hm... at least they seem to work in vmware (or at least some people claim to have got it working)
<popey> qmlscene barfs with "Unrecognized OpenGL version"
<popey> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-11165
<popey> so it looks like they can override that
<popey> maybe worth a qt upstream bug
<dpm> popey, nice find! Where do you see that the version check can be overridden, though?
<popey> dpm: just filing a bug in qt now
<popey> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/blobs/stable/src/gui/kernel/qplatformopenglcontext.cpp  seems to be the code
<popey> lines 141-147
<popey> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32225
<dholbach> all right my friends I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> → doc
<dholbach> bah, I hate typing now
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ?
<dholbach> I have a splint now
<IdleOne> dholbach: too much record scratching?
<dholbach> IdleOne, no, not quite :)
<daker> Ubuntu had some coverage on the biggest electronic news site here in Morocco http://hespress.com/sciences-nature/83233.html :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - time to head into the weekend!
<dholbach> big hugs!
<popey> Afternoon all!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach really goes into weekends even earlier than me
<jono_> balloons, all set?
<balloons> hanging out waiting for you my friend :-)
<balloons> jono_, well, not really hanging.. more like sitting and poring over project status's
<jono_> balloons, :-)
<jono_> on my way
<jono_> balloons, I am there
<jono_> don't see you
<jono_> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> jono_: hi
<jono_> mhall119, can we have a quick catch up call?
<mhall119> jono_: sure
<jono_> mhall119, thanks, setting it up now
<jono_> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/df6dd70224321a2daacf55b7118a0bcbee6dd6ef?authuser=0&hl=en
<bkerensa> jono_: which fitbit do you have? I just upgraded to the Flex yesterday
<bkerensa> jono_: I think I might also pickup an Aria
<jono_> bkerensa, Fitbit One
<bkerensa> ah
<jono_> cool
<jono_> yeah I saw your G+ post
<jono_> brb, call
<bkerensa> jono_: k and btw it seems Canonical shipped me a package today? Any idea?
<jono_> bkerensa, no idea
<mhall119> bkerensa: maybe it's a bobcat :)
<bkerensa> hah
<pleia2> bobcat++
<bkerensa> actually it looks like its Mozilla perhaps... They both use Merchandise Mania
<bkerensa> :s
<jono_> mhall119, http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/07/05/dogfoodable-core-apps/
<jono_> can you reddit that?
<mhall119> yup
<jono_> thanks
<mhall119> jono_: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1hpfef/dogfooding_the_ubuntu_touch_core_apps/
<jono_> thanks mhall119
<jono_> ok, lunch
<jono_> brb
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-07
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: http://24.media.tumblr.com/d643c5ecfa829f6e6d94daaf9d123fe6/tumblr_mpddzlCxRr1qkvbwso1_500.png you lucky.
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-30
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! hugs!
<pleia2> mhall119: fossetcon is on \o/ (my talk was accepted)
<mhall119> pleia2: that's awesome!
<pleia2> yeah, I'm happy :)
<pleia2> even though I currently have a sunburn and even thinking about florida makes me feel a bit sad
<pleia2> hehe
<mhall119> just stay inside until then :)
<jose> pleia2: so I'll see you in Florida again?
<pleia2> jose: seems so
<jose> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> No Q&A today?
<mhall119> belkinsa: dpm and popey are going to run it
<belkinsa> Thanks
<dpm> hi belkinsa :)
<belkinsa> o/ dpm
<dpm> yes, Q&A again this week :)
<dpm> hi :)
<belkinsa> I was just wondering.
<popey> dpm: can't hear you
<mhall119> pleia2: jose: bkerensa: what would you guys think of doing a mini-CLS at FOSSETCON? jono brought up the idea of independent regional conferencs on the CLS forum http://communityleadershipforum.com/t/local-cls-events/105
<bkerensa> mhall119: I have not submitted a talk so despite invite will probably not be going
<jose> mhall119: I'd be down for it as long as it's something like a 1h session (like we used to have at UDS), and is not in day 0 (when I'm flying)
<bkerensa> mhall119: I got invited to SF in September so have been holding off :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: ok
<bkerensa> mhall119: but a mini-CLS would be cool and there are already other CLS events
<mhall119> jose: yeah, I was thinking of seeing if there would be a room we could use for an hour or two
<bkerensa> there is the CLS in SF, CLS East in New York and CLS EU
<bkerensa> mhall119: will you be coming to CLS?
<mhall119> bkerensa: no
<dholbach> all rightie... need to rush off - see you tomorrow! :)
<pleia2> mhall119: if there's a way to make a short CLS not an echo chamber, it might be interesting
<pleia2> I found with ones I went to that it took a few sessions for folks to get out their grumping and get down to business
<mhall119> pleia2: if you can give advice on that I'd sure appreciate it, I've never been to a CLS
<pleia2> mhall119: an introduction that focuses on having concrete outcomes of sessions may be good, I think the trouble is generally that community folks rarely get together to talk about these things so the rants pour out early and it becomes not so useful (well, maybe it's emotionally useful :))
<pleia2> or maybe sessions + lunch together, lunch gives rant time!
<mhall119> true, lunch is only provided on thursday though, and jose won't be there for that
<pleia2> maybe just go somewhere together for lunch?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu Login issue | http://askubuntu.com/q/490742
<jcastro> mhall119, good news
<jcastro> my nexus5 is here
<mhall119> \o/
<jcastro> which means ... ubuntu on my N4!
<mhall119> oh, I thought you were putting Ubuntu on the N5
<jcastro> I am going to dual phone for a while
<jcastro> mhall119, my phone is stuck on "waiting for device" when trying to unlock the boot loader. :-/
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone! see you tomorrow!
<mhall119> jcastro: did you unlock the bootloader?
<mhall119> you have to do that on the phone, ubuntu-device-flash doesn't do it for you (that I recall anyway)
<jcastro> yeah, the waiting for the device is when I am trying to unlock the bootloader
<jcastro> I haven't even gotten to ubuntu installation yet. :(
<mhall119> jcastro: hmmm, it was straight forward for me, are you in the fastboot screen?
<jcastro> weird, my phone just stop being detected when I plug it in
<jcastro> I'm going to switch back to dalvik on it from ART, maybe some other subtle bug or crazy jorge-specificness
<belkinsa> Happy first Wednesday everyone.
<mhall119> happy wednesday belkinsa :)
<belkinsa> (I hope someone got the reference unless it's a Ohio thing)
<mhall119> must be an ohio thing, makes no sense to this floridian
<belkinsa> I figured, since you guys don't get tornadoes
<mhall119> we do, sometimes
<mhall119> is this the start of tornado season or something?
<belkinsa> Actually, It could be a Mid-west thing.  Testing Tornado Sirens on the first Wednesday.
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> I suppose we're lucky, at least with hurricanes we get several days notice
<belkinsa> You are, because they come slowly up on you guys.
<popey> We get tornadoes in the UK but the damage is usually quite localised. http://278efy3ybwg25033p1al4ib176.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/news-events/files/2011/08/130727318.jpg
<mhall119> popey: that's tragic
<mhall119> belkinsa: the downside of them being slow-moving is that they sit on top of you for a full day
<jcastro> mhall119, hah! It was a bum cable
<balloons> ping jose
<jcastro> so the adb commands weren't even going to the phone
<balloons> belkinsa, I'm from Ohio originally and I get it. I believe we did it the first friday of the month however
<belkinsa> I guess it depends on what area of Ohio, that first of the month testing is
<belkinsa> But it was at noon, right?
<balloons> belkinsa, yep noon
<jcastro> mhall119, who's responsible for the developer.ubuntu.com/start page? aka where do I give feedback?
<balloons> belkinsa, this was in Northern Ohio; I lived all along the lake
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  I live in South Western Ohio, in th middle of  Cincinnati and Dayton
<belkinsa> jcastro, +1, I need to give feedback too.
<mhall119> jcastro: there's a "file a bug" link on every page
<jcastro> ok
<jose> balloons: pong
<mhall119> jcastro: it was kyle working on it, but it'll have ot be someone else on the community team now
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> hey also
<jcastro> why keep the old stuff on the wiki?
<jcastro> all that did is confuse me
<mhall119> kyle was pulled away to work on other things, so he probably just didn't have a chance
<jcastro> I would just delete it and redirect it to the correct instructions
<mhall119> jcastro: is there any system where wiki pages can be proposed for deletion, and then reviewed by someone else before actually being deleted?
<jcastro> no, only for help.u.c
<jcastro> for wiki. you can do what you want
<mhall119> I *want* to not touch the wiki
<jcastro> I can do it if you want
<jcastro> takes me 2 minutes
<balloons> jose, I have a couple dates / times I'm hoping to snag ubuntu on air for. can you confirm / deny that I can use it :-0  7/10 @ 1900 UTC and 7/15 @ 1900 UTC
<mhall119> jcastro: I'd like to double-check with the phone team before deleting things like that
<jcastro> sure
<mhall119> which is why I asked if there was a way to mark them as proposed for deleting
<mhall119> jcastro: which specific pages did you want gone?
<jcastro> #refresh http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<jcastro> You can just replace the entire page with that
<jcastro> and you'll be set
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<jcastro> this one
<czajkowski> ello ello folks
<jose> balloons: all of 'em available
<jose> hey czajkowski!
<jcastro> mhall119, even though there's a deprecation notice on the top
<jcastro> if you give someone this URL for example
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<jcastro> mhall119, it's not a deletion per se either, it's a new revision that's a redirect, so if people want to keep the old thing around it's still in moin
<jcastro> it's just not easily findable
<jcastro> which I think is what we want
<mhall119> jcastro: ok
<jcastro> mhall119, I assume I should not even try trusty and go right to utopic?
<mhall119> jcastro: for device images?  use "devel" channel
<jcastro> man it's been a while, I've never seen this cool rotating ubuntu logo before
<mhall119> that's utopic right now, but it'll point to utopic+1 when that next release is started
<mhall119> "devel" it latest goodies that pass testing
<mhall119> "stable" is old goodies that isn't updated anymore
<jcastro> yeah if it's a backup phone I might as well go all in
<mhall119> "devel-proposed" is bleeding edge, hasn't gone through testing yet
<mhall119> devel-proposed will always give you the newest stuff, but it might also break entirely
<jcastro> devel sounds perfect for me
<mhall119> devel should always be safe
<mhall119> it's what I run on my daily driver phone
<mhall119> jcastro: redirect is in place now
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> this way you don't lose the old references from the web, they all just redirect. \o/
<jcastro> mhall119, ok I am up and running!
<jcastro> mhall119, is the google sync supposed to work? seems to not work
<mhall119> jcastro: it's supposed to, did you add your google account and flip the switch for contacts and/or calendar?
<mhall119> it might take a while the first time
<jcastro> oh!
<jcastro> I had to explicitly turn it on in the online accounts
<jcastro> got it
<mhall119> I think so, I don't remember if it defaults to on or now
<mhall119> my calendar still isn't showing sync'd events though
<mhall119> popey: ^^
<popey> you have to switch it on
<popey> and then wait
<popey> takes a while
<jcastro> cool, looks like it's syncing now
<jcastro> popey is all over my UI
<nigelb> TMI
<jcastro> there's like "favourites" instead of favorites
<pleia2> hehe
<popey> Hell yeah baby!
<popey> I mean, verily, forsooth, you are accurate my good man.
<nigelb> popey++
<jcastro> jono, you know what I am doing this 4th grilling wise?
<jcastro> BISON.
<bkerensa> o.o
<bkerensa> jcastro: bison steak, ribs or burgers?
<jcastro> steak and burgers
<bkerensa> jcastro: you going to use bbqpad and put up pics? :)
<jcastro> I don't usually track grilling
 * mhall119 has a pork butt to smoke Saturday
<mhall119> which means I have to get up *early* on a holiday weekend :(
<mhall119> bison burgers sound tasty though
<mhall119> jose: what day do you get into Orlando, that Thursday or the Wednesday before?
<pleia2> bison is lovely, lean and not too tough <3
<cjohnston> Bison is really good.
<popey> bkerensa: yo, what's in the loco swag packs?
<popey> Firefox Flame phones ㋛
<bkerensa> popey: Well it depends by the scope of the loco event but it could be anything from stickers, buttons, wristbands all the way up to t-shirts and more
<bkerensa> and availability of all that stuff of course
<bkerensa> popey: no but we will be giving phones away at OSCON this year
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> dammit
<popey> my flame should arrive soon I guess#
<bkerensa> they are pretty nice compared to previous hardware
<bkerensa> I have five of them currently
<bkerensa> But my favorite thing is the Tablet
<popey> yeah, i expect it to be quite a bit quicker than this orange thing
<bkerensa> oh its blazing fast
<bkerensa> even the boot times are amazingly faster
<bkerensa> also now that we have the Flame.... part of this launch is that Mozilla is working with the RIL owners to hire a third party to build images daily
<bkerensa> this was an issue that Mozilla learned from with GeeksPhone and ZTE
<bkerensa> OEM's cannot be trusted to get images to end users on a regular timeliness
<bkerensa> so with the Flame having the third party doing this will be very useful
<bkerensa> and Mozilla itself unfortunately cannot distribute images due to the licensing limitations on commercial distribution of RIL
<popey> yeah, my zte open is looking dated now
<popey> be nice if I could update it
<bkerensa> popey: what version are you running?
<popey> 1.0.0B02
<bkerensa> oh dear there is a 1.4 image available for the ZTE Open
<bkerensa> popey: also did you see this shiny thing https://plus.google.com/115750270177636397262/posts/67afkKvSHBV
<popey> i did, yes!
<bkerensa> popey: gladly it doesn't play any songs ;)
<popey> haha
<bkerensa> popey: oh and its powered by Xubuntu
<bkerensa> the Mac Mini's run Xubuntu
<popey> what are the stands they sit in?
<popey> just usb chargers?
<jose> mhall119: I'm getting there on Thursday (Day 0) at 4pm, should clear immigrations/customs in 1h or so
<jose> mhall119: otoh, on the CDF report it says 968 was given to me, I actually was sent 868
<mhall119> jose: you may be overly optimistic about immigration control at MCO :)
<jose> mhall119: oh, I've experienced LAX
<jose> believe me, it's horrible
<mhall119> jose: was that 868 USD?
<jose> mhall119: yeah, I mentioned Michelle the price for the ticket was lower (as I told you too) and she sent 100 USD less
<mhall119> ok, maybe she just didn't update the spreadsheet I used
<mhall119> I'll check with her in the morning
<jose> cool then :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-03
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> hello mhall119
<popey> happy pre-4th july
<belkinsa> o/ nigelb and mhall119
<mhall119> hey nigelb, how's it going?
<belkinsa> And popey
<mhall119> good morning belkinsa
<belkinsa> And thank you, tomorrow will be fun.
<nigelb> hello folks :)
<nigelb> Oh, it's practically friday for the US.
<mhall119> nigelb: thursday just started :-P
<nigelb> mhall119: But you have a holiday tomorrow:)
<belkinsa> God, birds are stupid at time.
<belkinsa> One flew into the window for some reason.
<mhall119> belkinsa: I had one come right into the house once
<mhall119> was lots of fun getting it out
<popey> family member just got home to spain after a week or two away
<popey> dead bird inside
<popey> poo on _everything_
<belkinsa> That did happen to me but it was one of our four cats who caught it in the first place.
<popey> ⍨
<mhall119> eeeeeeew :(
<belkinsa> Ew, I think once happened to me too.
<balloons> birds are nothing. We used to get bats flying into the house :-_)
<czajkowski> jose: ping my mail to the LC was rejected
<jose> czajkowski: pong, I didn't reject it
<elfy> hi jose
<jose> hello, elfy :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> Happy Fourth of July everyone!
<elfy> just a Friday here ;)
<elfy> but Happy Friday belkinsa :)
<belkinsa> I know.  :0
<belkinsa> ;)
<dholbach> dpm, popey: I call it a day early today... I caught a cold and feel like going to bed for a while - hopefully up to my usual standards on Monday - have a good weekend
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone else as well :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> how is dholbach on this fine monday morning?
<dholbach> he's doing well - already did a bit of yoga in the morning - how about you? how's life over there?
<Tm_T> excellent except the sun, it doesn't remember to stay below horizon much nowadays
<dholbach> :)
 * Tm_T thinks the old fella has alzheimer
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> hola dpm, hola ara
<dpm> morning dholbach
<ara> hey dholbach!
<ara> hola dpm :)
<dpm> hey ara :)
<dholbach> how are you two doing? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, great! This week-end was Tristan's first birthday, we had a lot of fun :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, what about you?
<dholbach> davidcalle, very nice :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I went to a birthday party of friends on Friday which was very nice, did a bit of a shopping trip across Berlin on Saturday and drove out into the countryside yesterday - it was more of a relaxed weekend this time :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, sounds nice, indeed :)
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> Wheeee!
<czajkowski> it's hot out there!
<Tm_T> czajkowski: where?
<Tm_T> ah, UK
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/Czajkowski/status/615425215632416768/photo/1
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> We have "Feels like 40C"
<dholbach> mhall119, can you comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data/+merge/262684 please?
<balloons> welcome to monday everyone :-)
<dholbach> hey balloons, hey daker
<balloons> hey dholbach. So I was filing some doc bugs on friday after everyone left on snappy.
<dholbach> cool
 * balloons is trying to remember where he ended up
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 right?
<balloons> hehe, I meant with snappy, but sure. davidcalle already fixed one of the bugs I filed. rock star that he is
 * davidcalle hopes that nobody notices he only fixes easy ones!
<dholbach> ah cool
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> balloons, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1469298, you seem to be using the edge channel as opposed to the stable one used for the tour, are you sure webdm is not by default in stable?
<davidcalle> dholbach :)
<balloons> davidcalle, I don't know. Simply that I was confused by the verbiage used in the tutorial. It also didn't match what I was seeing, but I was running edge
<balloons> It *seems* like the tutorial was written from a custom image perspective
<davidcalle> balloons, oh right, I see what you mean by confused. I'm tempted to completely remove webdm from every terminal output in there.
<balloons> davidcalle, right. It's not used, and at times the author writing the tutorial doesn't even mention it's existence, or pretends it's not there
<balloons> so the output indeed doesn't match the narrative
<davidcalle> balloons, snippets have probably been updated just to match the new snappy version, without noticing there was webdm on the image
<davidcalle> balloons, ok, let's kill that :)
<davidcalle> The tutorial should work for all snappy images, there is already the beaglbone details, which make sense from a "how is hardware dealt with?" pov, let's not add something more that could cause confusion.
<balloons> davidcalle, thanks for the updates. Much better!
<mhall119> dholbach: I have a concern about your MP
<mhall119> line 65 of the diff
<dholbach> sure, let me take a look
<dholbach> mhall119, ok - what is it?
<dholbach> ah... I can see a problem already
<mhall119> dholbach: the way get_or_create works, if it doesn't find a record matching *all* of the fields,it will create a new one
<dholbach> it would always create new objects
<dholbach> yes, agreed
<dholbach> if I drop the last_udpate requirement that'll make it more likely
<dholbach> to match
<mhall119> dholbach: you should only use fields whos value won't change
<dholbach> right
<mhall119> anything that can change (last_updated, price, rating average, etc) should go into the defaults={} parameter
<mhall119> or, more correctly, only call get_or_create on non-changing fields, then update the others afterwards and save it again
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'll need to change the model then
<dholbach> and allow a few fields to be empty
<dholbach> but yeah
<dholbach> good point
<dholbach> I'll get back to you once I'm done with it
<mhall119> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> mhall119, better now? :)
<mhall119> dholbach: defaults are only used if it's being created, it won't update those fields if the record already exists
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> then I misunderstood how it works
<dholbach> that's easy to fix though
<dholbach> and there's a spurious print
<mhall119> I was going to mention that too :)
<mhall119> dpm: to you remember what we were waiting on for https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/developer-ubuntu-com/generic-steps-style/+merge/253029
<dholbach> mhall119, fixed :)
<dholbach> mhall119, I top-approved lp:~mhall119/developer-ubuntu-com/add-autopilot-scopes-docs - not sure if I was expected to merge and land it?
<mhall119> dholbach: I'll do that when I prepare the RT
<dholbach> ok
<popey> dpm: http://imgur.com/6uudmQj
<dholbach> I think dpm burnt a whole through his laptop
<dholbach> dpm, burnt a whole through your laptop?
<popey> heh
<dpm> dholbach, crap
<popey> ✔ - Sitting in the sun
<popey> ✔ - Using google hangouts
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, summer is over, back to my room
<dpm> BOOM!
<popey> ✗ - Legs burned
<dholbach> bah
<dholbach> brief summer
<czajkowski> dholbach: HEATWAVE!!
<dpm> dholbach, just a sec, bringing over everything to my desktop PC, will be just a min
<dholbach> I'm not complaining
<czajkowski> working in the garden wit hens on hangouts
<czajkowski> poor folks in the US don't know what's happening :)
<dpm> mhall119, will be 2 minutes
<dpm> ok, all set
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: I'll schedule another quick call with us and dpm so we can take some time to note down a bit more specific work items for the snappy internal doc import? I realised that I didn't manage to write down proper work items last time - and maybe we can figure out the open questions as well
<davidcalle> dholbach, good idea!
<dholbach> mhall119, can https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data/+merge/262684 now be approved and merged? I'd like to propose another branch soon basing on this :)
<mhall119> dholbach: it doesn't do anything currently, is there a benefit in merging it before it's fully functional?
<dholbach> pushed the cronjob thing too
<jose> balloons: hey, you pinged me a couple days ago?
<balloons> jose, hey yes I did. dholbach and I would like to schedule an on-air hangout at 1400 UTC on July 7th
<balloons> is the timeslot open? It would be for the snappy open house
<jose> let me check
<jose> slot open :)
<dholbach> \o/
<jose> balloons: can you please check that the show is scheduled with the right info?
<balloons> jose, yo lo veo, es bueno. gracias!
<jose> np!
<jose> looks like someone's been working on his spanish :P
<balloons> :p
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll push the actual cms plugin parts to https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data/+merge/262684 too - I just marked it as WIP
<mhall119> dholbach: works for me,thanks
<dholbach> all right
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a good one everyone! see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> hey popey
<popey> never
<jcastro> https://theappendix.net/blog/2013/2/getting-drunk-in-colonial-america
<jcastro> Thinking of you
<popey> oh, not mx4 question. okay
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> so ... mx4?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-30
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> yo
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<Tm_T> moin
<czajkowski> ello
<davidcalle> dholbach, what's the best way to try the UI side of your data-store branch?
<dholbach> davidcalle, it's not quite there yet, but you can add a Gadget Snap List plugin just like you add a Raw HTML plugin
<dholbach> and run ./manage.py update-gadget-snaps to get the entries into the database
<dholbach> with ./manage.py dbshell you can confirm if they're there
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks, trying it in a moment!
<dholbach> (select * from store_data_gadgetsnap;)
<dholbach> I'm still stuck somewhere trying to get all the data listed in the plugin
<dholbach> and display it properly
<dholbach> I was looking at https://django-cms.readthedocs.org/en/latest/how_to/custom_plugins.html
<davidcalle> dholbach, I arrived to the point when adding the module, the modal window opens and the list is empty. I guess that's where you are stuck
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> the render() function in cms_plugins.py probably is the wrong place to define everything
<dholbach> I will need to see how this is done in other custom plugins
<dholbach> but we should be pretty close already
<dholbach> popey, davidcalle, balloons, mhall119, dpm: who does the Q&A later on?
<dpm> dholbach, I wasn't in the last two, so I'm up for it, who else wants to join?
<dholbach> I did last week with Mike
<dpm> balloons, popey? ^
<balloons> today isn't the best for me, but I'm in if popey isn't
<popey> sure
<dpm> ok, thanks popey
 * dpm starts the announcements
<dpm> popey, can you log into ubuntuonair.com?
<popey> i can
<dpm> ok, I'll pass you the link to the hangout, then
<popey> kk
<dholbach> dpm, popey, balloons, mhall119, davidcalle: I'll start inviting a couple of folks for the next Q&A if that's all right - I'll add them to the trello board
<popey> cool
<mhall119> dholbach: are we going to invite jono? :)
<dholbach> haha
<mhall119> we could have a special 30-minute segment called "Tell Jono Bacon why rebasing on Android is the worst idea ever"
<dholbach> just to give him an opportunity to tell the world that he replaced all of his Ubuntu with Macs
<czajkowski> lol
<balloons> LOL
<czajkowski> popey: so do you wnt to tell that guy I dont keep a list of user groups just conferences :)
<popey> i think confs is what he wants
<popey> really
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> can you remind me in the morning
<czajkowski> I have a few hrs left to submit Q2 reviews on activies before Q3 starts tomorrow
<dholbach> all rightie my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-01
<Tm_T> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, with your testing of the gadget snap list, did you get anywhere? or did you find out anything new?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I haven't looked at it closely. Still blocked on the same issue?
<dholbach> basically, yes
<dholbach> but I'm looking at it now
<dholbach> don't worry - I just wanted to know if you were any more successful and I could build on your findings ;-)
 * dholbach goes back to the drawing board ... and documentation :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm going to look at it in a short moment though :) As soon as I've found a fresh spot (we have reached 40°C)
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> 26°C over here, but 37°C on Sunday
<czajkowski> dholbach: kinda like my garden right now
<czajkowski> tomorrow is rain
<czajkowski> then next days days high 20's
<dholbach> balloons, dpm just scheduled a sprint 5 review for tomorrow - it conflicts with our meeting with Federico and Leo - do you think we can move the snappy meeting to 15:30 UTC - judging by the calendar that should suit us all
<dpm> dholbach, let me know if I need to move the sprint review instead, sorry for the conflict
<dholbach> balloons, ^ did you guys figure out something new?
 * balloons looks
 * davidcalle relocates home. It's just too hot in here. Back in time for the meeting, hopefully.
<balloons> ohh, I've been looking at wrong week
<balloons> so yea, dpm, if you can bump it back an hour that would be awesome. I see that collides
<balloons> dholbach, why don't you start the meeting 30 mins later instead
<balloons> we can do it in 30
<dholbach> ok, in that case we're sorted
<balloons> awesome
<dpm> balloons, dholbach, we can discuss it in the team call, let me know if I need to change the sprint review time
<dholbach> dpm, we're all set
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: success! https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data/+merge/262684
<dholbach> davidcalle, let's have a chat tomorrow again - dpm-afk suggested some design changes where I could benefit from your expertise :)
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - I'm out in the sun - see you later!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> how's the weather? :-P
<davidcalle> hey dholbach! Oh, only 35°C max, there is progress at least :-P
<dholbach> that's like summer holidays :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, after a conversation I had with dpm, I think I'll pull back the store_data MP again
<dholbach> I'll add screenshots (from the store, so people could add a picture of the board or something) and long description to it
<dholbach> and then we can maybe take a look at the design which dpm is suggesting
<dholbach> because I wouldn't know how to implement it
<dholbach> O:-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, is there a mockup somewhere?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> hangon
<dholbach> https://trello.com/c/UX8qG6l1/14-as-a-user-i-want-to-find-out-which-boards-devices-are-supported-so-that-i-can-either-buy-one-or-find-out-which-image-to-use
<dpm> dholbach, oh, that was a suggestion for the view, I wasn't intending to propose any changes to the backend
<dholbach> dpm, sure, but we'll need the screenshot and the description
<dpm> or would you need to do the changes to pull the extra metadata?
<dpm> ok ok
<davidcalle_> Why am I paying for this VPN already? -_-
<davidcalle_> dholbach, we could host screenshots as static files and match the snap-name<->filename
<dholbach> davidcalle, hum... screenshots are in the store already - can we use them or would that be a problem?
<davidcalle> dholbach, hah, I didn't know that, I thought the store only had icons
<dholbach> yes, I'm looking into adding screenshots and stuff now :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, then, I can absolutely help with the template file if you want
<davidcalle> dholbach, http://i.imgur.com/RlJpaOO.png
<davidcalle> (image and desc are dummy, but I've figured out the right template)
<davidcalle> (the vertical dividers used in the mockup break float-left, so I've used box instead)
<davidcalle> Time to reboot to wily... /me crosses fingers
<davidcalle> \o/
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm thinking about expanding on your work to get all click/snap daily and have a plugin ui to select what to display: single package | package list | package list based on search , ordering, etc.
<dholbach> davidcalle: you're a hero!
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm going to push some preliminary work in a bit
<davidcalle> dholbach, does that UI ^ works for you, btw?
<davidcalle> work*
<dholbach> I think it looks fantastic
<davidcalle> dholbach, cool :) Tell me when you have the data bits in place, I'll adapt the template to what you provide and mp it or send you diffs
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> davidcalle, it should be up now
<dholbach> davidcalle, I haven't touched the template though
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe we should silently agree to use the first available screenshot_url and use a placeholder if none currently exists
<dholbach> (which is the case for all gadget snaps right now)
<davidcalle> dholbach, agreed
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data/+merge/262684
<dholbach> I'd take an action to get all distributors of gadget snaps to add a board image with their next upload
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's a good idea, yes
<dholbach> although I'm not sure that's going to help owners of the board
<dholbach> if you show me 40 pictures of boards, they all look to me like they're the same :)
<dholbach> but I agree that it'd look nicer :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, screenshot in large, icon somewhere smaller?
<dholbach> yeah, I guess - I'm not sure how to do it - I'd leave it up to you :)
<dholbach> dpm, there's no link for the sprint 5 review hangout
<dpm> dholbach, thanks for the heads up, updated it
<dholbach> ah, thanks
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle, balloons, popey: ^
<popey> hey, sorry, just finishing off a meeting
<davidcalle> dholbach, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/+junk/store_data-ui-style1/revision/155
<dholbach> awesome - will check in a sec
<davidcalle> dholbach, sure, I haven't MPed, because it still uses cutting boards, but I can if you want
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh, and store_url is useless for now... since it downloads json. Not sure what to use until we have a proper online store
<dholbach> yes, that's just for internal use, right
<dholbach> I don't know what kind of "empty board" image we want to show
<dholbach> I'm also not sure if snap.screenshot_url.url shouldn't be snap.screenshot_url[0].url
<davidcalle> dholbach, maybe we can use https://uappexplorer.com/app/beagle.gumstix in the meantime?
<czajkowski> if empty board is the same as inbox 0 I'd be so happy
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, use the icon?
<davidcalle> dholbach, no, the link
<dholbach> hum... I don't know if we need to link to anything
<davidcalle> dholbach, well, with texts like this : "386 generic package This package contains a simple OEM snappy package for system configuration" we should add a link, IMHO
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think this is going to be the first time that these oem / gadget snaps are exposed
<dholbach> so we'll need to mail folks and ask them to update descriptions and stuff in the store anyway
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh, what about "Install Snappy on this device" with a link to the doc?
<dholbach> ahhh, yes
<dholbach> nice one!
<mhall119> cjohnston: jcastro: can one of you add me to ~community-website-admins ?
<jcastro> sure!
<cjohnston> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> is that the right team name?
<jcastro> doesn't seem to resolve for me
<jcastro> mhall119: ubuntu-community-website-admins?
<mhall119> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/~community-web-admins
<jcastro> holy mhalls in launchpad, ~mhall119 right?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> jcastro: when I worked for Verizon, I was given the id mhall9, because 1-8 were already taken
 * mhall119 has a very common name
<jcastro> aaah, you know, I wonder why I never thought to ask why you had that long number
<mhall119> that's actually for another reason
<mhall119> Nov 9 is the anniversary of when my wife and I started dating
<mhall119> long ago when the earth was flat
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you want me to merge your changes?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm doing a last modif, 10 min?
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> don't worry - take your time
<mhall119> thanks jcastro
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh well, just too hot and headach-ey to do that, you can merge it. I don't like the new board image and was trying something less buzzy, nevermind, I'll do that tomorrow, landings are still blocked anyway
 * davidcalle calls it a day.
<dholbach> sure, it won't land over night and likely not tomorrow ;-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, have a great rest of your day!
<davidcalle> See you tomorrow (almost) all :-)
<davidcalle> Same dholbach!
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow!<
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-03
<Tm_T> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> let me know if you want to chat a bit about the snappy docs import
<davidcalle> dholbach, I do but I can't right now, are you here around lunch time?
<dholbach> no worries - let's just chat later on
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok :) I've committed new things on my store_data branch, let me do a proper MP on yours
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've added http://elopio.net/en/node/1042 to snappy/tutorials , it's external, but it needs some visibility until we have a proper tutorial.
<dholbach> yes, nice one!
<dholbach> can't we just steal it as is? :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, NICE WORK
<davidcalle> dholbach, hah, thanks, django templatetags are absolutely fantastic to work with.
<dholbach> davidcalle, at some stage you removed the trans statements from the template
<dholbach> I'll re-add them
<dholbach> ah no
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> there are no labels any more
<dholbach> :9
<dholbach> ok, nevermind - it's all good
<dholbach> we don't need them I guess
<dholbach> it's enough text as it is
<davidcalle> dholbach, honestly that could have been the case, I haven't really cared about them :)
<dholbach> ok, one string :)
<dholbach> "install snappy on this devices" :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, shame on me :p
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> nice work, really!
<davidcalle> Glad you like it :)
<dholbach> mhall119, if you could have another look over https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data/+merge/262684 that'd be great :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> davidcalle: morning how's things?
<davidcalle> czajkowski, great thanks :) You?
<czajkowski> not bad looking forward to 1pm hoping to knock off early as the US are off today which makes it nice and quiet for my inbox :)
<davidcalle> Nice, on my end I'm just looking forward to the end of the heatwave next week, this night will be above 30°C :/
<czajkowski> davidcalle: aye it's been hot here this week
<czajkowski> last night was cool the other day it was 34 in my garden
<czajkowski> popey: the link in planet to http://ubuntupodcast.org/2015/07/03/s08e17-gigli/ is not found FYI
<popey> i know, #blamemark
<dholbach> mhall119, I'd just ignore the conversation on twitter
<dholbach> or at least that part of the thread
<dholbach> obviously a troll :/
<davidcalle> Is lp very slow today or is it just me?
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your week!
<dholbach> and a great weekend :)
<popey> see you later hippy!
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> have a great weekend everyone
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-04
<dholbach> hiya
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<Kilos> hi dpm davidcalle
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<popey> morning
<Kilos> o/
<svij> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo czajkowski svij
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<popey> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> hey popey, how are you today?
<popey> tsimonq2: tickety boo!
<dholbach> all rightie.. I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<Kilos> rest well dholbach
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> :)
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> have a good one!
<tsimonq2> popey: huh?
<popey> tsimonq2: it means "good"
 * dpm learnt something new today too :)
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> hehe
<tsimonq2> popey: oh, well in that case, that's good :)
<popey> :)
<tsimonq2> I found my new favorite YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ixFHbwtM44
<dpm> upvotes and comments welcome :) https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4r7z1v/shaping_up_universal_snaps/
<knome> who's doing the google code-in org admin stuff now that balloons is not on the team?
<dpm> knome, the best persons to ask would be popey or jose
<jose> o/
<jose> code-in isn't happening again till the end of the year, we need to wait for summer of code to finish first
<knome> jose, reimbursement is hopefully happening before end of year ;)
<jose> knome: what do you mean? reimbursement for your expenses?
<knome> yeah.
<knome> they want to reimburse it through canonical.
<knome> don't ask me why...
<knome> i'll talk to popey-e then ;)
<jose> administrative stuff
<knome> yeah
<jose> cc me
 * knome shrugs
<knome> sure
<jose> I believe I got the references somewhere so if I can give a hand I will
<knome> i need to sort something out first, but i'll be back with that later this week
<jose> sounds good :)
<tsimonq2> popey: the volume level on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0IzxsIFjJY is really low from what I'm hearing
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-05
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi fhsvand others
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others as well
<Kilos> too cold to type here
<svij> morning Kilos and dholbach
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hey svij
<Mister_Q> Good morning o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<Kilos> and MooDoo
<davidcalle> Goood morning o/
<popey> morning all
<dholbach> salut popey, hey davidcalle
<knome> czajkowski, any update on the xubuntu council review?
<czajkowski> knome: no meeting last week and we meet this thursday will send a reminder mail to them as well
<czajkowski> but given the short week this week and some are on holidays it may take till the 14th as I mentioned in the mail
<knome> okay.
<popey> Q&A Day.
<popey> dpm: who's doing Q&A today?
<dholbach> I can't - I'll be on my way to catch a plane, but I'm happy to do next week's
<jose> morning!
<dpm> popey, if you're up for it, perhaps team up with davidcalle? Otherwise I can jump in
<davidcalle> dpm: popey: I can't, doc appointment at 5:15, happy to do next week.
<popey> ok, dpm, you and me then
<popey> ?
 * davidcalle suggests we add a small "next week Q&A planning" to our wednesday meeting
<dpm> popey, actually, I might not be able to, I think I might have a call then :/
<dpm> let me find out
<dpm> in the meantime, mhall119? ^
<dpm> jose, are we on for the ubuconla call?
<jose> yep!
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> davidcalle, it's you and me next week then :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: +1
<jose> mhall119: joining us today?
<popey> Q&A Hangout created. site updated.
<mhall119> dpm: jose: still on the call?
<jose> yep
<czajkowski> aloha
<Kilos> hi czajkowski popey
<popey> yo
<popey> mhall119: you on for Q&A in 30 mins?
<dpm> popey, I'm on a call with him, either way, one of us will be coming
<mhall119> I was on last week
<popey> bah, silly internets
<dholbach> all rightie... I'm off to the airport - see you guys tomorrow from Berlin again - big hugs! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-06
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij belkinsa_ and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Mister_Q> hey everyone o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> hi Kilos
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<Kilos> hi popey
<Mister_Q> morning popey
<svij> good morning!
<czajkowski> aloha
<Kilos> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> Kilos: ello
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, how was your flight?
<dholbach> davidcalle, uneventful - I slept most of it ;-)
<dholbach> how are you? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: the best kind of flights :) I'm great,
<davidcalle> kids are at my in-laws for the day, so it was a very quiet evening and probably going to be a very quiet day :)
<dholbach> very nice :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<popey> hey
<tsimonq2> popey: hey, how are you?
<popey> super super
<tsimonq2> great popey :)
<philipballew> hey everyone.
<popey> hey philipballew !
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> philipballew: how are you today?
<philipballew> hey popey and tsimonq2
<svij> oh no not this philipballew again
<philipballew> svij, I know right?
<philipballew> Im the worst
<svij> right!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-07
<dholbach> hey
<Mister_Q> good morning everyone o/
<belkinsa_> G'day all.
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others that are awake
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Mister_Q> Kilos o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<Kilos> and popey
 * belkinsa is awake but bed time for me is in three or four hours.
<belkinsa> G'day Kilos.
<Kilos> hi belkinsa hyou ok?
<Kilos> s/hyou/you
<belkinsa> Kilos: I am, but I'm not home. In fact, I'm (timezone wise) 14 hours away from home and many many kilometers from home.
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> look after yourself
<belkinsa> Kilos: I am and also my brother since he is also with me.  In fact, he had the honor to play on the Opera House's stage with his high school band.
<Kilos> wonderful
<belkinsa> And we are ones who travelled the farrest to play on that stage.
<Kilos> enjoy
<belkinsa> We are enjoying it and we still have two more days!
<belkinsa> Oi!  I saw an aspring Ubuntu user from one of the chours from New Zealand!  He had the print version of the free handbook that we can get with him.  I introducted myself and we may get another folk in the Community.
<Kilos> cool
<belkinsa> As in this one: http://tinyurl.com/zaalmu4
<knome> popey, you got mail from me, along with balloons and jose. canonical needs to send the invoice by 15th, so please act upon it sooner than later.
<popey> not sure I'm the best person to as I go on vacation and will be afk and away from email from the next week.
<popey> dpm: ^
<czajkowski> also not all finance depts can turn around and just pay, some do have a grace period, and weeks they run payment
<dpm> popey, can you CC me and Claire on that e-mail and start the process and then we can pick it up from there?
<popey> ok
<knome> czajkowski, sure, they don't need to pay me immediately, but as google will pay canonical, they will need to send the invoice to google before the 15th.
<dpm> thanks, and lunch time :)
<jose> keep me in the loop to ping Stefanie if needed
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> o/ how are you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty lad and you?
<tsimonq2> great :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-08
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<svij> morning dholbach and Kilos
<dholbach> hi svij
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> I shouldn't be awake right now, but I'm this >< close to my code working
<tsimonq2> (of course it was like that two hours ago but I don't care :P)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi dpm toddy
<toddy> hi Kilos
<dpm> morning Kilos and all
<Mister_Q> good morning everyone o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> you settling in well Mister_Q cloaked and all
<Kilos> gfreat to have you here
<Kilos> great  as well
<Mister_Q> Kilos, thanks :) I was too lazy to do that right after I become an ubuntu member :D
<Kilos> haha
<Mister_Q> dpm ping
<dpm> mister_Q, pong, but in ~1h?
<Mister_Q> dpm okay
<dpm> Mister_Q, pong
<Kilos> hey guys, how would new applicants for membership now make their wiki pages?
<Kilos> gals included of course
<Mister_Q> dpm sorry I was on a call
<Mister_Q> dpm our next ubucon europe meeting is on tuesday next week, correct?
<dpm> Mister_Q, no worries, yes
<Mister_Q> thanks. I finally need to link my work calendar to my non-work calendar :D
<svij> dpm: did you ping claire (or mark) for mark attendance yet?
<dpm> svij, I have not, sorry. I've not spent much time on UbuCon this week and rather on the Heidelberg sprint prep
<svij> dpm: I guess you can ask Mark there directly? ;)
<dpm> why did I know you'd say that? :-)
<svij> :D
<Mister_Q> svij dont worry I will remind dpm when I'm in Heidelberg ;)
<svij> Mister_Q: you're there the whole week?
<Mister_Q> svij not the whole week but 2-3 days for sure
<svij> ah cool
<dpm> Mister_Q, ah, are you planning to come? If so, remember to register with the form to plan the attendance
<svij> wait, one can come for a couple of days too?
<Mister_Q> dpm yes I will do that as soon as I know if I have to take a few days of for that or if I can go there as part from our company
<dpm> cool
 * svij might have time for 2-3 days
<svij> just not the whole week
<Mister_Q> I cant go for the whole week :/ It will be hard enough for me to get the days off for ubucon
<svij> I have probably >4 weeks "holidays" after next week. Mixed with exams /o\
<dholbach> all rightie - have a great day everyone and a good weekend!
<Kilos> you too dholbach
<Kilos> ty
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-10
<pleia2> if you were making your own snaps run from your own snap repository, do you need to sign the CLA to use all the snap tooling, or is that just to use the Canonical/Ubuntu snap store?
<pleia2> would be helpful to folks like me to know (as you all know, I can't contribute to anything that uses the Canonical CLA due to agreements with my employer)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: just out of curiosity, how does an agreement like that work?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: depending on the CLA they require the person submitting code to grant licensing rights of what you submit to a company/organization (in Canonical's case, you do retain copyright, which is nice, but not universally true)
<pleia2> a lot of major companies (like the one I work for) prohibit signing away of such rights unless it's been explicitly approved
<pleia2> my employer has signed a couple that which allow me to contribute to some projects where there is a business interest, but it's a whole bureaucratic nightmare to get rolling and not one I'm interested in getting involved with
<tsimonq2> I see
<pleia2> so I stick to working on Ubuntu things that don't require a CLA :)
<tsimonq2> \o/ :)
<pleia2> so I can play with snaps, but I can never contribute
<tsimonq2> I'm wondering, if you work for Canonical, do you still have to sign the CLA?
<tsimonq2> or is that something you do when hired?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I see
<pleia2> signing over those rights may be a condition of employment anyway, so it may be redundant, I don't know
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<pleia2> my employer holds the rights to stuff I write as an employee
<tsimonq2> pleia2: can a CLA ever prevent someone from getting hired?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I don't think so, but agreements from past employers can prevent you from conributing and signing one (like, one that says you can't contribute to a competing product for X amount of time after your employment ends0
<pleia2> fwiw, the main open source project I work on for work has a CLA too and it makes me very grumpy
<pleia2> so I'm not just picking on Canonical :)
<tsimonq2> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-03
<jose> popey, flexiondotorg: I'll be running like 2mins late but omw
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-06
<czajkowski> popey: now you're truly famous!
<popey> so it seems :)
<czajkowski> popey: can you find out the DB for me they use I think I know but want to be sure
<czajkowski> thanks
<popey> they?
<czajkowski> devs of mycroft
<popey> i have no idea what it uses
<czajkowski> popey: okie dokie
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-07
<jose> czajkowski: want me to ask? (mycroft db)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-09
<czajkowski> jose: yes please
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-07-04
<danialbehzadi> Is there a problem with launchpad?
<danialbehzadi> my builds got fail with weird logs:
<danialbehzadi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/377127491/buildlog.txt.gz
<danialbehzadi> And that happen only for artful and bionic. Cosmic is fine: https://code.launchpad.net/~dani.behzi/+recipe/traktor
<popey> danialbehzadi: probably want to ask in #ubuntu-devel maybe
<popey> not sure where launchpad people hang out on freenode
<danialbehzadi> popey: OK. I thought devel channel is for Cosmic releases and since it was fine with cosmic, I tried to ask here
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-07-05
<ahoneybun> is there a meeting today?
<ahoneybun> wxl:
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-07-06
<tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1015045407502716928
